# Kick Gaming site re-launch and contest!



## shaunj66 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Kick Gaming site re-launch and contest!*
Win 1 of 20 amazing prize kits!



Kick Gaming, one of our affiliated sites, has recently undergone a complete site overhaul which sees them sporting any even smarter design that last time, making for an even easier and faster shopping experience. They've even managed to drop the price on many items in their store. Kick Gaming have been one of our longest running sponsors and truly offer a fantastic service.

Just like Dealwoot / Game By Game did a while back, Kick Gaming would like to celebrate the launch of their brand new site with a *fantastic prize give-away* right here on *GBAtemp*!

Here's what Kick Gaming are offering to twenty of our lucky members:

*10 x Supercard DSONEi + Mario Theme Stylus + DSi Screen Protector + 2GB microSD card
10 x iTouch2 + Mario Theme Stylus + DSi Screen Protector + 2GB microSD*
The 2 different kits will be randomly allocated to the winners to make things fair.

*The competition is now CLOSED. Thanks to all that entered, and good luck!*



Spoiler



So, fancy being one of the lucky twenty winners? All you need to do is leave a comment in this thread! It's that simple!

There are just three rules to abide by. *1)* Only one post per member , *2)* Double accounts will not be tolerated (1 post per IP) , *3)* Say something constructive! No one word posts or spam!

All eligible posts will be put into a raffle, and twenty winners will be picked completely at random. If you do not follow these rules, you will not be included in the raffle (checks will be made). The draw will be made on Sunday 7th June at midnight (GMT), so you have approximately 3 days to get your post in!



Good luck! And thanks to the Kick Gaming team for letting us run this contest. Stay tuned to GBAtemp for the winners announcement!




Click here to check out the new Kick Gaming.com



Discuss and enter!


----------



## JQE (Jun 4, 2009)

This is exciting for me, i have been debating getting started with the DS stuff. Doing wii now and loving it, this would certainly help me get on my way... Thanks kick gaming.. on my way to check out your site now.


----------



## nic0804 (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow, first to reply.  Sounds like a good compo, will have to checkout the site incase i don't win.  
^^^^^^^^^^^^
Scratch that, too damn slow


----------



## africansk8er (Jun 4, 2009)

The site looks great, with the red and light grey. Good job to that design team.


----------



## elricorico (Jun 4, 2009)

Looks like a pretty slick site, I may have to get myself a wireless sensor bar for my Wii, anyone know how well it works?


----------



## ktar (Jun 4, 2009)

great look guys i will definitley look into you guys for a flashcart (for DSi) in the near future.


----------



## MurtenTK (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm saving up for a dsi flashcard, but if i win this I don't have to save up.

The new design of the website is cool.


----------



## davidclay02 (Jun 4, 2009)

The new site ROCKS!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great job guys!!


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 4, 2009)

good to see that the sites back up i might get my acekard 2 from there


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 4, 2009)

*is entering*

I bought my first MicroSD from Kick Gaming


----------



## signz (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow. I love it when such sites make contests. Sure I wanna join the raffle and win one set ;D
The site looks very nice and sure got some nice offers. If I win I may buy something there


----------



## Da-Bomb1 (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh, cool, the site looks pretty nice.  The DHTML stuff's pretty cool too...looks like no flash is used.  I like.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 4, 2009)

i haven't actually take part in any gbatemp contest~!
each and everyone of them always seem to be too difficult for me~!

Hooooooooooorayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!
freebies!!!!!!
give it to me!!!!!

anyway, congrats for having the site back in action
will go there and check it out once a while!





Thanks


----------



## purechaos996 (Jun 4, 2009)

just went to the new site looks nice and easy to get around top job kick gaming


----------



## raing3 (Jun 4, 2009)

The redesign of Kick Gaming definitely looks very prettyiful... The sliding effects of the menus are even fun to play with lol... Hope this counts as an entry. BTW is this contest worldwide?


----------



## g0k (Jun 4, 2009)

Good luck and wishes for many happy customers!
Very nice layout and informative website.
Thanks for the competition!


----------



## asdf (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow...The new site look really nice. I bought my Acekard 2i from Kick Gaming a while back and they got it here fast.


----------



## garet12 (Jun 4, 2009)

well i didn't know this shop but i guess i'll have a look and of course i hope i'll win something


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 4, 2009)

*writing a comment in this thread!*


----------



## Toki~ (Jun 4, 2009)

I do like the layout of the site, everything is nice and easy to find(Very secure to using McAfee for their money transfers). Some one the stylus and replacement cases are already on my must buy list. Cool of them to have this comp as well ^.^ Good luck to everyone as well.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 4, 2009)

KickGaming are by far the one of the most reliable North American based flash card sites. I bought a Super Card miniSD and a CycloDS from them and their order response time was amazing, as soon as my items were paid for the items got sent through and were getting shipped out, usually arrived a day or two after payment.


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 4, 2009)

If you post one-word...words, you fail miserably and need to have a word with a grade 1 English teacher.


----------



## El-ahrairah (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm always game for a contest. 20 prizes is quite generous.


----------



## KamuiX (Jun 4, 2009)

Hope good luck to all of you guys and gals ( and to me of course  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )!  Dsi Rulez ....and will rule as soon as we see some games taking advantage of the new hardware. Nice to have good and relliable sellers like KickGaming for our DS accessories.


----------



## grimmyx (Jun 4, 2009)

I purchased my first flash card/cart from Kick gaming and have never been happier. Although this was two years ago, my G6 gen 3 still functions perfectly and I have Kick gaming to thank. They are very reliable and ship pretty quickly, and I'm happy that they have re-launched. The new site looks a lot more accessible and I wish them the best of luck!


----------



## Virgil (Jun 4, 2009)

I always checked out kick gaming  for ds carts and the like. i'll be checking this site out more now, especially with a new style!


----------



## gcleech (Jun 4, 2009)

Haven't order with them for a while. Maybe I will try again.


----------



## FyreHyde (Jun 4, 2009)

Very nice site. I'm glad to see a good site with ample products for my new DSi!

Thanks for such a generous giveaway!


----------



## jamesdiamond (Jun 4, 2009)

don't know why i bother because i'm not going to win one of these tacky contests


----------



## cubelover (Jun 4, 2009)

I had never been to the site before I saw this notice posted.  Checked it out and looked pretty good.  I've been holding off on picking up a DSi, but winning one of these prizes would probably push me into buying one.


----------



## jeffro (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow, they look good. The website looks neat and attractive too. I wish Kick Gaming luck with their business 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sure it will work out!


----------



## Coookie (Jun 4, 2009)

ah a DSi cart wuld be nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



website looks shiny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



shiny = always good


----------



## gameandmatch (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes Kick Gaming is back. The new design looks great.


----------



## linkje (Jun 4, 2009)

the site looks nice hope they will get many customers


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 4, 2009)

wow...they have SuperCard DS-Onei not many retailers have them yet ...looks good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




since I might as well try My luck...I shall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




congrats on the new overhaul and wish Kick Gaming good business...Might even switch from DX to Kick Gaming because of their prices and they are not in Hong Kong!


----------



## Nick52b (Jun 4, 2009)

Awesome. New website looks really swish. Go KickGaming!


----------



## funem (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice to see a supplier and affiliate taking an avid interest in the community. think I will pay their site a visit.


----------



## King Buriag (Jun 4, 2009)

Interesting idea, certainly Kick Gaming will get some site visitors with this new look.


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 4, 2009)

Really a nice webside (looks very good) and very nice product prices. Awesome!


----------



## Isabelyes (Jun 4, 2009)

WOW! This looks REALLY great!
Everytime I hold my cursor over something clickable, I just wanna click it, a feeling that I rarely experience.
Congratulations on your new site, and good luck!


----------



## Madridi (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice site. It apparently is still going through a relaunch phase.
It looks like a good place to consider


----------



## helpme (Jun 4, 2009)

yeah new site looks great......


----------



## DAZA (Jun 4, 2009)

Well done kick gaming, nice layout, now lets win some prizes hehe


----------



## Islay (Jun 4, 2009)

looks cool, Do they ship to ireland
&
Is this protector any good, cant find any in Ireland, Only Ds lite ones, and I don't really trust DX for a quality protector.
http://www.kickgaming.com/professional-scr...ctor-p-404.html


----------



## Kaerfn (Jun 4, 2009)

I bought my first flashkit from them, an EFA linker 256mbit during the GBA era, great service and delivery here to Sweden!

And the new design looks great


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 4, 2009)

nice. i like the new design. the scroll at the top to scroll through products. the site is nice and tidy and also very easy to nvigate through. it was worth the wait.


----------



## halljames (Jun 4, 2009)

Kick Gaming is the best website
when shopping for my console
They supply all kinds of bits and bobs
to help improve my game control

They accept all kinds of payment
credit cards and pay-pal
Online shopping with Kick-Gaming
doesnt matter your locale

Sponsored by GBAtemp,
a recommended shop web-site
Visit them and buy your stuff
You know it to be right.

From the pen of James Hall, p"ss artist and poetic pratt.


----------



## ZeroTm (Jun 4, 2009)

Whoa nice event. Would be great to win one dsi flashkart. Need to buy a DSi. Broke my good old lite.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 4, 2009)

finally, a reason for me to get a DSi ^^


----------



## nagareboshi (Jun 4, 2009)

Good to know they ship internationally.
Though I haven't seen the website before the redesign, it looks nice and very organized 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Keep up the good work.


----------



## Rebellion (Jun 4, 2009)

That Kick Gaming slide thing is pretty cool! Great redesign!


----------



## Boive (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow. That's what I call a come back !


----------



## Shinigami Kiba (Jun 4, 2009)

got my AceKard 2 with an 8 gig SDHC from kick gaming and even though they don't normally shit to Macedonia, for me they made an exception and everything went perfectly fine, glad to see they're improving even further.
Thought now I'm using the 8GB SDHC I got from them for my Wii and the 4GB I already had for the DS


----------



## noflux (Jun 4, 2009)

Sweet design and nice menus! It's always nice to see someone focus on usability from the customer perspective. Good Luck!


----------



## skyfallen (Jun 4, 2009)

Good timing , i'll be getting my Dsi soon! 
ok , off i go to explore the website. =)


----------



## shadow13lader (Jun 4, 2009)

nice webby u got there.Its very neat and infomative for me at least lols


----------



## CharAznable (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow, the new site looks great. Good job, KickGaming! Probably one of the best looking sites of it's kind.


----------



## Noitora (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice, the site's design kicks ass, much better than dealextreme


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Jun 4, 2009)

The new site looks awesome, compared to the old one, much more sleek, nice job. The one thing holding me back from getting a dsi, is a new flashcard, but if I win I will finally be able to justify buying a dsi!!!! I'll probably give my old flashcard to my friend who is drooling over my kh 358/2 days...


----------



## noONE (Jun 4, 2009)

Huh.. how cool of 'em!


----------



## minoplis (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow, the site looks really amazing, I'm definitely going to check this site out, since there's never too much acessories to buy for my DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Good luck to them with the new site, and good luck to me in the raffle, as well


----------



## Darminator (Jun 4, 2009)

Welcome back Kick! Will go and check out the new site right now! Fingers crossed to snagging a prize as well never hurts either i spose! 

Now off to check over the new site!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## tongyan (Jun 4, 2009)

Yay! Congrats!  I will keep a lookout for stuff from your site


----------



## hiwathi (Jun 4, 2009)

Congrats on the new site. Nice prices too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Good Luck with your business!


----------



## Necrotek (Jun 4, 2009)

I think that the site design has too much white. I suggest to add a background image, some kind of pattern (for example).


----------



## clonesniper666 (Jun 4, 2009)

Really like the new site and the prices are not that bad either may now finally order my acekard 2i from Kick Gaming.


----------



## Trolly (Jun 4, 2009)

Sounds good, I could do with a new flash card, the R4 is being a pain at the moment.


----------



## Regiiko (Jun 4, 2009)

The new website design looks very nice. Much better than I expected! xD


----------



## Vermilion (Jun 4, 2009)

Regular customer of the website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Low prices, nice customer service, the best linker website ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay, participating \o/


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2009)

Great website for pimping my DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One thing though: Could you guys bring in more stuff? Stuff like batteries (for replacement), the GPS unit for the DS, speakers for the DS which plug into the GBA slot for power, etc.

I've seen some of these products online but they're either not for sale (a review) or their seller is abit sketchy. So yea I'd love to see these items up on the website.

By the way, the website's pretty good and slick  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Easy to navigate and easy on the eye.


----------



## Damaged (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks kick gaming! 
Awesome site, definitely gonna buy from you guys in the future.


----------



## netaware (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow great news and great site. I will be ordering my DS stuff from now from Kick Gaming


----------



## TheH (Jun 4, 2009)

I hope i win so that i can have another card for my songs. Korg DS-10 rocks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



check out http://trio.dstruction.kicks-ass.net/ what we have made.


----------



## zeke31hoo.com (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow. Great contest/giveaway gbatemp and kick gaming! I hope i win so i could get my very 1st flash card with this kit!


----------



## Lee79 (Jun 4, 2009)

I need to get a new card, and was browsing the site only yesterday looking to get one then this contest comes up today. The site is nicely designed easy to navigate and easy to read nice job.


----------



## Flyfishing (Jun 4, 2009)

So far I've ordered all my flash kits from Kickgaming - two GBA Movie Players and my EZ-Flash V.  I absolutely love them and I'm very impressed with their new site!  Keep up the awesome work, guys!


----------



## belzilep (Jun 4, 2009)

I think I made business with them 2 years ago... for my G6 Lite. It's been a long time, I think!

Anyway, as I remember, I didn't have one problem with them. Fast shipping, good prices. Haven't tried their customer service; didn't need to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Their site redesign looks great, and it even has the choice between US and CA currency, which is a plus in my Canadian book!


----------



## Hachibei (Jun 4, 2009)

Sweet, this is my go-to site for DS stuff


----------



## smashbro (Jun 4, 2009)

I love the design and I really like the scrolling thing on the main page. Also how on the third page it really helps people who don't know what a flash cart is. This site is really actually pretty cheap if you ask me.   At block buster it cost $14.00 to get a 2gb for some reason on the site I think it said $8.89. I am gonna buy all my SD cards from them. *going to buy one to get the Mario squeeze thing* Man that is so cool that they have Mario Mushroom squeeze heads. Their cheap to only $4.99. Everyone go to Kick Gaming and buy one.


----------



## sandemann (Jun 4, 2009)

I must say that i really like the new design
Easy to navigate, and nice color scheme. Keep up the good work!


----------



## knoxvillz (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice looking site, The colours that you have chosen are nice but like one of users have said there is a bit too much white, maybe add some images on the side or a pattern or just. Still I like the sliding menu and everything else, and you can count on me ordering from there if ever I may need something for my gaming needs.


----------



## kraftwerkdummy (Jun 4, 2009)

I got my M3 Real at kick gaming. I was extremely impressed by the speed of the shipping. Came all the way from Canada and only took about 3 or 4 days after I placed my order!


----------



## gamerfong (Jun 4, 2009)

Congratulations on the launch of the new site. Site is looking great. Will definitely consider kickgaming as one of the place to get stuff from


----------



## NeoZeroEXE (Jun 4, 2009)

Postin in a lots of posts thread.

Interesting site, though. Might have to start using them, as the store by my house seems to have stopped carrying flashcards, and are out of stock on the 360 case opening tools. Interesting indeed.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Jun 4, 2009)

I may buy some accesories for my Wii and DS there. I've been wanting to change my DSL's case for a time now. If I save some money for it, Kick Gaming will be my first choice for a store.


----------



## cornaljoe (Jun 4, 2009)

I like the odds here! 20/~700 > 3/~700.  Goodluck all, I hope I can finally get a DSi cart.  Just saw the new site and I got to say it's nice.  The price match + %5 discount is a very nice bonus.


----------



## gamerjr (Jun 4, 2009)

I shalll win!!!! RUbik's cubes rule!!!


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 4, 2009)

They look pretty sweet! I will probably buy a psp slim case form them sometime soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And if I don't win, I'll probably buy my Flashcart for my soon-to-be-mine DSi from them too.


----------



## tylerxian (Jun 4, 2009)

This is my entering post.

Hope I win.


----------



## Sstew (Jun 4, 2009)

Re-design looks great guys! Really reliable service to, Thanks for the contest


----------



## drmarvin (Jun 4, 2009)

Not that I have a DS, but hey, it could be a good excuse to get one.  It does look like a cool little piece of gear.

Good luck everyone


----------



## Sebas373 (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow, looks great! surely buy something out there!


----------



## Honeylover (Jun 4, 2009)

Very Very Cool.  I love the new look..  Great job..


----------



## SkH (Jun 4, 2009)

Great looking site, I always loved them.


----------



## Yukito (Jun 4, 2009)

Just had a look at the website, looks great now, though I didn't know how it looked like before if they did a complete overhaul...


----------



## Stanny (Jun 4, 2009)

New site looks good for shop. Maybe i have to buy something - gonna check!


----------



## albel005 (Jun 4, 2009)

I really like the new revamp of the site i may start using this site now


----------



## E2EKIEL (Jun 4, 2009)

The new site looks great, oo bad that the prices aren't in Euros. anyway, good luck with your new site, and I hope I will win something XD


----------



## DrAlexander (Jun 4, 2009)

I hope I win. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 4, 2009)

Does there have to be a wall of hate? Always fighting for real estate or what to call the state? This is God's land, created by God's hand. (Sorry thats as creative as it gets lol. Hopefully I win something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## neothesnake (Jun 4, 2009)

Just entered the matrix. Hope give live or something







great!


----------



## cloud123 (Jun 4, 2009)

wow the site looks great, even greater when you hold competitions and support gbatemp thanks kick gaming


----------



## pesaroso (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow, I was gonna post here to give feedback on what I thought about your website, and what I might think you could've done differently.. But I genuinely -love- the site! It's so easy to browse, you can pause the scroll, there's always a side- and a bottom menu, and your products are cool. Would love a 1UP 'shroom ;D

Excellent site, prices are good, all the info you need is there. Thumbs up!


----------



## Sui77 (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice looking website, well laid out, everything's clear too!



But really, it's all true


----------



## inthegray (Jun 4, 2009)

I've never purchased anything from Kickgaming, primarily because I've never visited the site! Knowing about the store and this contest, though, I'll give it a look! (and hope I'll win this contest)


----------



## leinad (Jun 4, 2009)

Never heard of it and I most likely will never buy something from it bcus I usualy buy stuff from german resellers, but the page looks nice and clean~ Thats how a online-shop should look like


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 4, 2009)

a lucky draw?...

o.o


----------



## shinryuken18 (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow! I hope I win... I busted my Old flash cart & winning this on will definately save me the time and money...


----------



## Tomdev (Jun 4, 2009)

i like the site, nice (and fast)effect when you're with you cursor on the products column on the left. and prices are good too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'll remember this site for buying stuff for my ds


----------



## -=SkReeK=- (Jun 4, 2009)

/me comments on the thread too. Nice site they have, like it. Never been there before to be honest


----------



## Jdbye (Jun 4, 2009)

I like the site redesign. Looks professional, like something Nintendo or Apple would use.
The professional look will hopefully attract more customers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(offtopic: lol, I'm starting to associate Nintendo with Apple now, just because they borrowed/stole so many design ideas from Apple)


----------



## chose (Jun 4, 2009)

Guess i'll have to buy a DSi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus, i bought my Itouch from there, so I know they ship fast


----------



## krazeazn (Jun 4, 2009)

Truly an amazing re-launch give away!!!  good luck to everyone!


----------



## Phazon13 (Jun 4, 2009)

I've never heard of kickgaming before but I guess if gba temp makes some promotion of it, it will be a good site.


----------



## emigre (Jun 4, 2009)

looks good. Nice and clean.

Also the prices look decent based on my rought currency conversion.


----------



## blackmge (Jun 4, 2009)

New Design, same security.
Nice work!

[]'s


----------



## SoLuckys (Jun 4, 2009)

i would have had a SuperCardDsi now if i waited for another day, instead i bought a EzVi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .I hope i win a SuperCardDsi


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Jun 4, 2009)

The new site is awesome.
Good job and have a kicking gaming time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Let the luckiest one win ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 4, 2009)

yoyoyo nothing to say


----------



## takuya (Jun 4, 2009)

wow !
nice design and good prices  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



welcome back kick gaming


----------



## yrrah80 (Jun 4, 2009)

i have been deabiting with myself weather or not to get the dsi,because although it has 2 cameras, internet and is lighter, i have a digi camera laptop wireless internet and a ds lite but if i win this i think i will defenatly be getting one.


----------



## Cavedude (Jun 4, 2009)

Good Idea Kick Gaming : ], and nice layout! We all appreciate it and can't wait to purchase from your store : )


----------



## A-Z (Jun 4, 2009)

the new site looks wonderful i will be shopping here more often and wish you the best success with the new name!


----------



## shaosam (Jun 4, 2009)

Does the DSi screen protector fit on the DS Lite screen?


----------



## Toaster Mage (Jun 4, 2009)

Awesome, you can win a free Supercard DS ONEi or iTouch2 simply by making a post here http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=159281 No, this isn't spam, just thought you guys would be interested in some free crap.
 free stuff?
 free stuff and jake and me aren't informed?
 we are now
 I think I have an account there..
 >Say something constructive! No one word posts or spam!
 well fuck
 I KNOW HOW TO SOLVE THIS!


and so I have.


----------



## FcB23 (Jun 4, 2009)

Cool Site good Idea Respekt @ your Team


----------



## testic-cancer (Jun 4, 2009)

What on earth can you really say that is constructive?

"oh, there is a competition, k-r4d! \o/".


----------



## akodinito (Jun 4, 2009)

haven't looked at the site yet, but will go there after posting this


----------



## Daco (Jun 4, 2009)

random and free
AWESOME!

and nice prices as well


----------



## d3x (Jun 4, 2009)

Me wants to win!


----------



## webyugioh (Jun 4, 2009)

I like the flash banner on top with the newest things on it.
I also like how it has its own dsi section, instead of just lumping them together.


----------



## Shinseiki (Jun 4, 2009)

That may be cool if i can win one of these DSONEI xD ! 

I never jumped into slot1 flashcart (slot2 forever) maybe with one of these...?

Thanks to Kick Gaming and long live to GBATemp.


----------



## Patanock (Jun 4, 2009)

Today i bought a DSI for my wife, because tomorrow it's our 5th wedding birthday.
Getting one of this kit would really be a pleasure !

Please, ramdomly choose my post ;-)


----------



## wchill (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow nice job Kick Gaming! It's great that you do another giveaway only a month after the last one, esp since you didn't have to do such a nice thing.


----------



## illumina (Jun 4, 2009)

Great site guys! I've always loved Kick Gaming! Keep up the great work.


----------



## AXYPB (Jun 4, 2009)

Are there any plans to stock 16GB MicroSDHC cards?


----------



## DiNo29 (Jun 4, 2009)

The new desing is slick and the prices aren't bad ^^.

Great giveaway, 20 prizes is generous.

>>> Choose me


----------



## Kewne (Jun 4, 2009)

I've been interested in the iTouch for some time now so I might order on from there.


----------



## j2011 (Jun 4, 2009)

Kudos on the new design. It looks really nice.

It would be awesome to get me a supercard or Itouch.


----------



## Hardkaare (Jun 4, 2009)

The new site look nice.
Hmm ive never won anything that was actully usefull before.


----------



## Thunderboyx (Jun 4, 2009)

That site looks awesome  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It'll make big money =D


----------



## Viliasas (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey,
the site looks great!

But knowing my luck, i got no chances in wining anything


----------



## AcIdPort (Jun 4, 2009)

Welcome back to the ring Kick Gaming! The Site looks great and simple and easy to use, the colors are nice (you love your flag colors). Good prices and very competitive for American and Canadian people.

Nice work guys.


----------



## fnh (Jun 4, 2009)

The new design looks nice, and hopefully we will see new improvements on the website


----------



## Raisouli (Jun 4, 2009)

nice site, that design is good, that red design remember me to the old nintendo logo


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Jun 4, 2009)

Kewne said:
			
		

> I've been interested in the iTouch for some time now so I might order on from there.


Or you may just win one from this contest!


----------



## herbal (Jun 4, 2009)

To be honest, today I visited the shop for the first time and I was really surprised by the fair prices. As far as I can see, Kick Gaming seems to be a good option concerning video game related stuff.


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 4, 2009)

Site looks nice and free stuff is always good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, scrolling thing is great, although have to let noscript allow the site for it to work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Ricky2u (Jun 4, 2009)

Hello all, love the new design at Kick Gamer, good luck everyone in this contest.


----------



## redact (Jun 4, 2009)

oooo, a contest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



that scds1i sure does look mighty tempting...


----------



## Gnat (Jun 4, 2009)

The menu's are nicely done indeed.
On that note, I had mushrooms with my steak at noon, although probably not the same kind they are giving away now.


----------



## bowlofspiders (Jun 4, 2009)

The website overhaul looks awesome. =) Have a nice day!


----------



## linkotd (Jun 4, 2009)

sounds like a very interesting update for them. i wish kick gaming the best of luck!!!!!1!!!!11!!(one)!!!!


----------



## Zarkz (Jun 4, 2009)

I love it when  sites get redesigned,  Kickgaming looks so much cooler now!


----------



## saulopp (Jun 4, 2009)

looks promising, i might order there


----------



## GiRPwN (Jun 4, 2009)

The sliding menu has a modern feel to it, kind of like if you visit the site and you scroll through the menu, you have a general idea of what items they have and what specials.

Good prices too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Nice design!


----------



## Neku_Sakuraba (Jun 4, 2009)

This is great! a contest by kick gaming! there like on my top visted list!


----------



## Acetic Orcein (Jun 4, 2009)

Awww what a lovely idea! 
Kick Gaming are awesome! Maybe I'll check them out sometime.


----------



## rainwhore (Jun 4, 2009)

Sounds great; thanks to KG for putting out such a fantastic prize list!


----------



## playallday (Jun 4, 2009)

Whoa, the new site rocks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope I'm one of the winners, I want a SuperCard again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:  That was odd...  As soon as I posted this (when I clicked the post button) someone else and a newer post then me.


----------



## userpr (Jun 4, 2009)

While I've never actually been to the Kick Gaming website I have to say it looks rather nice. I still have to buy myself a new Tri-wing screwdriver after I lost my old one so I guess this is as good a time as any xD. Also I could use a DSi Flashcart a friend I've known for a long time just got a DSi and I think she might like a flashcart xD.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jun 4, 2009)

The site is indeed beautiful and works great in every browser I've tried. It seems really professional too. Especially adding things to the shopping cart is really nicely done!


----------



## zipmaster (Jun 4, 2009)

I like the new site. Thanks for the great give away too guys!


----------



## thomaspajamas (Jun 4, 2009)

Very generous!  It would be really nice to have a DSi flashcart.


----------



## benni (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice new design 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ! It tempts to buy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And the offers and prices are very good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## Nekoblade (Jun 4, 2009)

Grats on the relaunch, the site looks much cleaner than it did before.


----------



## SSJ Zac (Jun 4, 2009)

Kick Gaming has always been a great place to get the best video game accessories with the most amazing service you can find. I love the site's new look, makes it very easy to find what I need now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish you guys the best with your business. Keep up whatever you're doing to make your site great


----------



## ca_michelbach (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice, I like it forums do competitions...I would say its exciting but it's mainly just to pass the time. Already have EZVi  but prizes still sound great and it's good to hear Kick Gaming are re-launching.


----------



## RT-9 (Jun 4, 2009)

whoa, the new site rocks its way easier to find everything now good job!


----------



## JoshuaUK (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice site... but under the Orders menu you've spelt shipping with 3 p's  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Joshua


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow, nice new design. I'm pretty sure I'm going to order some nice stuff at Kick Gaming!


----------



## OMGshoes (Jun 4, 2009)

The site looks awesome. I LOVE the red+grey.
I think I'll buy a 4gb/8gb MicroSD from them.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jun 4, 2009)

In honor of this tremendous event, I have written this short narrative. Please enjoy!

*A Lonely Book​*
Greetings m’lord! It is with the greatest devotion to thy general amusement both now and in future time that I present to thee this most unusual and epic book! If an unworthy bard may have the blessings of thy most highly praised attention for a mere moment, I shall surely tickle thy fancy with the oratory of this heralded item.

If thy gaze be true m’lord, I shall suffer you not a moment to peer upon any imperfection of this purest of literature. Indeed, the material contents composing of both spotless parchment and the darkest ink show nary a blemish. A truer wonder you shall never find, yet its presence graces your own by my very hand.
Now, with my name being of sound repute, I swear by my father’s linage that the knowledge I am about to bestow is wholly rooted in fact. May the Master of Creation Himself smite me and my progeny if even a mere word I speak is proven a falsehood. For I have plucked this ethereal treasure from the very abstract of time, though some devils would most heinously besmirch my honor upon hearing this full account.

There exists a place somewhere out of time and space where no entity, neither beast of the earth nor foul of the sky, neither mortal man nor immortal creature of heaven, neither rays of celestial bodies nor elements of darkened depths have ever pierced. By craft of hands and mind, I have wounded the bubble of concealment surrounding this place and cast mine own very stare upon its wonderment. If by my bold exploration into this other realm I have blasphemed God or my lord, may a thousand arrows of man and a hundred thousand arrows of God tear my body asunder. However, if it is pleases my lord, allow me to give full account of this experience.

In the center of the room t’was a finely crafted table of solid mahogany. I beseech thy pardon m’lord, but even the works of thine greatest artisans are like filthy dross by compare. Now, as awe inspiring and brilliant as that table might have been, it could not even compare to the supreme beauty of the book that slumbered in goddess-like perfection in the median. At that very instant I knew this untouched treasure must be pilfered from its heavenly realm to be caressed only by thy majesty’s hands. No chalice, nor gem, nor sword could ever match the quality of this marvel, its outer bindings virgin to only mine own eyes. So with delicate grace I bundled the book in my cloak and made haste to thy throne, where I now present this selfless gift to thee. Thou shalt be the first, and mayhaps the only human- long live your graciousness- to ever drink of the knowledge held therein.

The king waited for a moment and then spoke. “Burn the book. And three weeks in detention for the fool.”


----------



## G4N0N (Jun 4, 2009)

The Web Site look fantastic and invite the visitor to search all products related of Video Games .. in south America especially in colombia need Stores like this one because you go Electronic Store and you dont get the Cards or the items of new tecnology for all video consoles

Congratulations for the great web site ... and put a store in colombia we need it here ^^


----------



## Demonbart (Jun 4, 2009)

I really like the new layout, although the text in the sidebar is too small to read (or is that a problem with my computer?) Anyways, nice work!


----------



## nerbrume (Jun 4, 2009)

Well, since my syclo won't be working on my (future) DS, I might as weel enlis for the prize.
wish me luck


----------



## djmok (Jun 4, 2009)

Great nice website, simple and easy to navigate. Great prices too!


----------



## qlum (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't know how this site looked before but now it look simple and functional I don't think I will buy here because intercontinental shipping can be expensive. I don't think people here should overly praise this site in the hope of winning this contest.

BTW does one post per member mean that only one post per member is counted or that you are disqualified if you post multiple times


as things are now I have a chance of 20 out of 179 of winning or 1 out of 8,95 but my chance will properly decrease
edit now I only have a chance of 1 out of 42


----------



## Jackreyes (Jun 4, 2009)

Very nice site indeed.
But like everyone else, I'm just here to enter the raffle/comp.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 4, 2009)

That looks amazing!
Great work on the menu's, it all works so smooth now.
Adding things to the cart is a breeze now.


----------



## m2pt5 (Jun 4, 2009)

I've heard good things about KickGaming. Good to see them back.


----------



## Blastoise (Jun 4, 2009)

This would be a most excellent birthday gift for my sister if I win. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I hope I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Will definatly be doing business with kickgaming in the future.


----------



## jagviper (Jun 4, 2009)

Heh, just got my AK2 i ordered from them today


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Jun 4, 2009)

The new design looks awesome!


----------



## evvil (Jun 4, 2009)

New site looks great! Really fast and easy to navigate! I will definitely be looking at you guys for my next wii/ds accessory purchase


----------



## Gamer (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow, very nice design for KickGaming, modern & clean, I will surely check some of their products. BTW, I hope I can get lucky in the give-away =)


----------



## leonheart_a (Jun 4, 2009)

The new site definetely looks nice, especially the side menu. Im especially happy they ship worldwide


----------



## Another World (Jun 4, 2009)

i like when online sites reorganize their way of doing things. however, sometimes it causes more problems than it is worth. i hope they are ready for the switch, and then make it on a dime. it is important to keep up that level of service. 

-another world


----------



## gosp (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you thank you THANKYOU for letting me check out without enabling Javascript.


----------



## stefer (Jun 4, 2009)

I've ordered from them before, always had good and fast service, delivery was fast, well packaged, a really great shopping experience.  Congratulations on your new site design!


----------



## JayPea (Jun 4, 2009)

Once again my favourite site comes up with another amazing competition !

Good luck to everyone entering (especially me).


----------



## wolfmanz51 (Jun 4, 2009)

well thats cool I like the new site it seems more organized than before


----------



## Daku93 (Jun 4, 2009)

I've never ordered anything from them! But I think I will do it in the future, because I think it is a good sign, when a site changes its looking! It shows that they do something for the customer.


----------



## frazzledazzle (Jun 4, 2009)

*enters*

New site looks so cool


----------



## J3anyus (Jun 4, 2009)

Very cool - the site looks good!


----------



## Frostshocker (Jun 4, 2009)

Planning on getting a DSi soon as my old DS has a broken hinge i guess a new flash kart would be awesome *enters*

also the site looks great


----------



## mixinluv2u (Jun 4, 2009)

great job!  i have definitely considered ordering stuff from you guys before.  now the lowered price is even more tempting.


----------



## oldmstnggt (Jun 4, 2009)

The over all layout of the site is very nice. There prices seem respectable as well. I do believe I will give them a shot next time I am looking to order something. However on there main page the category list titles are not displaying for me, I can get the sub-categories when I mouse over them. Other wise a very nice site 


(Viewing with IE7)


----------



## ant92 (Jun 4, 2009)

Cool new site, very professional looking, it's so easy to navigate (not that it wasn't before lol), good job!!!


----------



## omarroms (Jun 4, 2009)

The site looks great. I haven't bought anything from them but I might in the future.


----------



## GhostToast (Jun 4, 2009)

Happy for your redesign and wish you continued success!


----------



## Iceclaw (Jun 4, 2009)

Welcome back Kick Gaming!  It'd be nice to replace the flash card I'm giving to my sister


----------



## -K1- (Jun 4, 2009)

the new layout looks nice, got something from them b4 might pick up a new flashcart if i decide to get a dsi


----------



## lrwr14 (Jun 4, 2009)

never heard of this site but it looks good, so i will add it to my favourites for the next time i need a flash card.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 4, 2009)

Great job guys, personally never bought anything off of kick gaming, by im sure that its great enough to deserve part of the front page on GBAtemp.


----------



## kalmis (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice looking site and shipping worldwide. Me likes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ctrl+B


----------



## corenting (Jun 4, 2009)

Great idea,but I never win...


----------



## d3co (Jun 4, 2009)

my first time entering a contest 
want to win !


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 4, 2009)

YAY!
I'm loving all these new competitions.


Whoa... New site looks good!


----------



## gameworm2.0 (Jun 4, 2009)

The new site looks sweet. Maybe if I win I'll get a DSi to go along with the flashcard.


----------



## TheWingless (Jun 4, 2009)

Their new website looks great. I hear good things about them all the time too. Good luck to them.


----------



## camicortes (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow! I want one! Really a nice prize for the 20 winners =)


----------



## Sonicandtails (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow, that's a pretty nice looking use of Javascript, fooled me for flash :|


----------



## acesniper (Jun 4, 2009)

I might get my EZ 3in1 from here, best price I've seen so far.


----------



## 8v8t8r (Jun 4, 2009)

OH GOD YES!! I love Kick Gaming site so much! this contest will surely attract much more customers. Really hope I win the supercard or itough though


----------



## kika2002 (Jun 4, 2009)

I like the website, it was a nice re-launch!


----------



## fefe0_fefe0 (Jun 4, 2009)

The Supercard DSonei looks cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hopefully ill win one


----------



## DarkMega NT Warr (Jun 4, 2009)

KickGaming is where I got my first flash cart, the M3 DS Real. They're amazing, I bought from them before I had a PayPal account, and it was perfect since they offer COD (cash on delivery) as a payment option for Canadians! (COD basically means that you pay for the item when it gets delivered to you, in person, at the post office).


----------



## shyo (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow, thats one very well designed website! I really like the style and your offers, and your shipping deals to International Countrys sounds really great. (Tracking, confirmation AND Insurance? Holy ****).


----------



## swimmeringer (Jun 4, 2009)

Cool! Even if I lose I'll definitely be buying something from these guys... Cool site!


----------



## serpenter (Jun 4, 2009)

been looking to get me a DSi flash card...
have to check out the site see what else they do XD


----------



## bdr9 (Jun 4, 2009)

Looks like you worked pretty hard on the new site. I like it. Good job.


----------



## crazyshiza (Jun 4, 2009)

The new site looks good, it's a great site to order from if you are from Canada.


----------



## Arno (Jun 4, 2009)

Well, it's probably faster to ship to the US than any of the dealers in HK. Plus, they have a nice selection to choose from, so I'll probably shop here. wooo!


----------



## neveras (Jun 4, 2009)

I've bought two of my Flashcarts from them. Not only are they close by but they also accept
Interac pay which is just bloody lovely. Honestly if they had more selection, even of mundane stuff
I'd most likely buy from them more often.


----------



## casidepro (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice. I wish them the best of luck.


----------



## DeviousTom (Jun 4, 2009)

wow i freaking love kick gaming, i remember when i ordered the red dvd gate for the wii and it came with the wrong screwdriver, and i sent them an email and they were able to send to me the triwing in about 3 days, by far the fastest shipping ive ever had from any online store and the prices are amazing and i love the new look.


----------



## davrob60 (Jun 4, 2009)

The layout is nicer! Gret job!

I Bought my R4DS from kick gaming about 2 years ago, maybe I'ready to an update....


----------



## Bluetank (Jun 4, 2009)

I really like the layout of their site.


----------



## Pendor (Jun 4, 2009)

I've seen the site before but I've never bought anything from there.

For some reason, I thought they'd only ship to USA and Canada.


----------



## dsrules (Jun 4, 2009)

I've ordered from Kick Gaming before, fast and reliable service. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Nintendo (Jun 4, 2009)

The redesign looks great!

I've ordered from Kick Gaming a couple times and they've been a good, reliable service.  My first flash cart (M3 CF) was actually ordered from them.  Things have come a long way since then.


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 4, 2009)

the site looks slicker and smexier than before 
really clean and simple, grey and white, kinda looks like nintendo's official site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I've seen the site before but I've never bought anything from there.
> 
> For some reason, I tho*ught they'd only ship to USA and Canada*


that's what i thought as well lol


----------



## mcjones92 (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice site, maybe I will buy something if I win and like the service!


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 4, 2009)

Now that's a lot of DSi carts. I want one!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Well good luck to all.


----------



## OneOfTheSame (Jun 4, 2009)

I wish they had something worthwhile in there site, as much as I like it nothing for me to buy.


----------



## haringtonl (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice of them to have a giveaway for just remaking their site. I like how they give a section that explains what a flash cart does for those that just stumble on the site and don't know all about this.


----------



## Covarr (Jun 4, 2009)

Either set would compliment the golden Edge cart I got.


----------



## its xNIGHTMAREx (Jun 4, 2009)

Love the site design. It looks really easy to shop. Gonna have to buy something there sometime. I think it's awesome they're doing a contest like this.


----------



## Erizo (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice! Looks pretty well organized, that says much about the site


----------



## MasterPenguin (Jun 4, 2009)

That's a lot of prizes! The site looks pretty awesome now.


----------



## whatup777 (Jun 4, 2009)

This is A WONDERFUL Site. Love the new design. Fast Shipping and from Canada so There awsome.
Hope I win. Keep up the good work : )


----------



## Bri (Jun 4, 2009)

Mighty nice of them!  The new site looks great too!

-Bri


----------



## Mr.Seiko (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice Redesign.  Looks great. 

Look forward to all the Great Products offered on the site.


----------



## manobon (Jun 4, 2009)

I tried checking out the site, but IE at work (can't download firefox) froze up =^\- this happens with other sites as well (especially articles with a comments section), so maybe that's something that should be looked into? (I say 'maybe' because it's probably just IE being IE)

Once I get home from work, I'll be able to check it out for realz! =^D


----------



## dewback (Jun 4, 2009)

nice site design 
great that I would not have to have my next flash card come from hong kong.

love the link To Stop The Canadian DMCA


----------



## Mythrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Hehe, I've still got the first DS (silver fat)! But my brother bought a DSi, and his flash card broke for some reason, so I guess winning a flashcard wouldn't be completely useless. Or maybe it'll be a good reason for me to finally upgrade my DS...

Had a look at the site, seems good I guess, not too cluttered and pretty well organized. The XBox 360 HDMI cable doesn't specify length... But I already bought two extra HDMI cables, so I just wanted to see if I could've saved any money! Hmm, gold faceplate...  Oh, ouch, shipping is too expensive! (I don't live in the US.) This is why I like DealExtreme, they have extremely low/negligible shipping costs... (Hmm, their website seems to be down now. Suspicious.)


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks KickGaming!
Not only for providing GBAtemp with cool prizes but also for being our affiliate site :]


----------



## Cablephish (Jun 4, 2009)

I guess I'm gonna jump in the partywagon too!

Grand redesigning relaunch reopening things are the best


----------



## Dragonpike (Jun 4, 2009)

I ordered a 3-1 in one from Kick a while back, they said 7-10 days, I got it in 4!

Kissing ass is fun!


----------



## andreakio (Jun 4, 2009)

Seems to be a very organized and simple (in a good way) site.


----------



## Brainy142 (Jun 4, 2009)

It should have a widescreen mode.
Ad on front should have mouse over information.
Actually make it so that If I put my mouse on a picture of a product information would appear.
Make theme's in more colours and theme the page not just the background.
Ps. I have bought from them before and even made a mistake on my postal code, however, they fixed it and their support was top notch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
However, I would like to add that it is MUCH more professional than before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Twiffles (Jun 4, 2009)

KickGaming has always been fairly positive when I hear about it. Never had the chance to personally buy from there, but I know they're pretty awesome from what I hear.


----------



## SolarKnight777 (Jun 4, 2009)

Looks great, congratulations on the new site! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have been meaning to buy some stuff for my dsi, I will surely consider this store as one of my options (the nds adapter looks pretty interesting and so does the dsi airfoam silver case).


----------



## Orta (Jun 4, 2009)

Great competition! Congrats on the relaunched website!


----------



## blu9987 (Jun 4, 2009)

I love contests they are always exciting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
$4.95 is pretty cheap for shipping, most places here cost a lot more.  Does anybody know if they charge sales tax?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also the iTouch cart excites me to no end.


----------



## ricera10 (Jun 4, 2009)

Ha!  My DS is broken!

But if I get one of these new carts, I could get a new DSi and still have fun...


----------



## lilkerv90210 (Jun 4, 2009)

Ive been waiting for kick gaming to re-launch for so long the offer the best shipping prices around keep up the good work and i cant wait for my next purchase to get here


----------



## gamba11 (Jun 4, 2009)

awesome flash job they have made! great site


----------



## TheCruiser (Jun 4, 2009)

Interesting redesign... I never realized it was Canadian. Cool. I hope great success for this company.


----------



## imgod22222 (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice site revision (sure is purty) =P
But a few minor gripes: Just because I favor organization (a more well-organized site leads to faster browsing, imo) I think that the DS Lite and DSi should be put into a DS category, and then flashcarts be separated by team in their column.

IE:


NDS
-DS Phat / Lite
--Flashcarts
---Slot-1 Solutions
----SuperCard ONE
----M3 Real
----Acekard
----Edge
---Slot-2 Solutions
----SuperCard SD
-DSi
--Flashcarts
---iTouchDS
---Whatever other flashcards work with DSi


But you can't satisfy everyone all the time. I prefer an easy-to-navigate hierarchy over putting everything in the same place. I also think it would help people who don't know flashcarts by team--that just know what they want. So in my example, someone who clicks NDS>DS Phat/Lite>Flashcarts> Slot-1 Solutions would get a bunch of flashcarts that work for the DS Phat/Lite that go in Slot-1. No confusion. =] But, like I said earlier: Can't satisfy everyone all the time. Just the majority. And having just read the first page posts, the majority of GBAtemp users like the new layout.

That's a good job in my books, Kick Gaming! When I can muster the cash for a DSi, I'll make sure to check out your prices. After all, I bought my first flashcart (Supercard SD) through you guys, and since I've had a great impression of the flashcart community. =D Thanks for remaining such a great business, even through the economic crisis. [Here in the states, the news says its a world economic crisis. It may very well just be our markets failing, and our media making a big deal out of it (y'all may be okay is what I'm sayin') but wanted to wish the best of luck to ya guys.]


----------



## Mr.SHME (Jun 4, 2009)

I have bought from them plenty of times before and they are great. Also they have very fast shipping. (2 days to Alberta)


----------



## sekhu (Jun 4, 2009)

I never saw the previous design, but I do like what I see in the redesign. It's clear, clean and easy to navigate. Well done


----------



## Chotaz (Jun 4, 2009)

4th GBATemp contest I'm entering, lets see if I can win anything ^^
btw: gz on the relaunch, sit elooks awesome


----------



## HtheB (Jun 4, 2009)

Kick Gaming definitely kicks some ass! way to go! woohoo


----------



## The Teej (Jun 4, 2009)

That sounds like a fantastic relaunch competition!

I love KickGaming, I've dealt with them before personally and they've always seemed to deliver really fast and have good prices too. Can't really fault them!


----------



## AshuraZro (Jun 4, 2009)

I've bought from these fine folks more than a few times. Always have had great service and the new site is snazzy! Especially the main page.


----------



## mocliamtoh (Jun 4, 2009)

Cool site redesign...Not a bad place to window shop by any means.

If (read when) I get a flash cart, this would probably be the place to get it for me.  Canadian store = no duty fees for me!


----------



## jincongz (Jun 4, 2009)

Welcome back!


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 4, 2009)

Pretty awesome.


----------



## jwatson21 (Jun 4, 2009)

Its always awesome to see a site not based in china, good luck


----------



## monkeyboi (Jun 4, 2009)

Site looks nicer and easier to navigate now and the prices are fair.


----------



## Tozarian (Jun 4, 2009)

Something constructive!


----------



## xDlmaoxD (Jun 4, 2009)

Price is 3 bucks higher but its worth it with the fast deliver.


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 4, 2009)

I've ordered from them before, and lower prices are always appreciated


----------



## Zaiga (Jun 4, 2009)

This is great! The new site looks pretty awesome now.


----------



## MAD_BOY (Jun 4, 2009)

Good to see another "contest" like this.


----------



## xanth (Jun 4, 2009)

Another one-in-a-million contest, huh?

Guess it must be 20 in a million this time though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Winning this would definitely make me make the investment on a DSi. It's a nice-looking site though anyway, and I needed a screen protector anyway, so one way or another, they've gotten my attention now.


----------



## DarkSpace (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm digging the new scheme. It's so new and shiny...


----------



## manaphy4ever (Jun 4, 2009)

The site is very cool red and white nice very nice


----------



## Krab (Jun 4, 2009)

Excellent news, the site looks much nicer, and it's quite smooth to navigate through!


----------



## WB3000 (Jun 4, 2009)

Seems like an improvement since I last visited. I'll have to seriously consider this site next time I have an order.


----------



## Syncr (Jun 4, 2009)

ist contsest ive been in and i was planning on saving up for a flash cart for dsi. but if i win, i wont have to save up to buy one cuz thats how it is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



this is the most easiest contest ive seen so far and i like the new website's design.


----------



## sephiaya (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow, that is one of the better sites for this kind of product, i mean i can actually navigate easily NOW. LOL

Good Luck


----------



## Deatho (Jun 4, 2009)

Congratulations on the new re-launch of the site. Shame I already bought my stuff already but I hope I win!


----------



## Skyline969 (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow, lots of replies. Good luck to us all in the raffle! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



New site design's looking sexy. I'm not a regular Kick Gaming customer (DealExtreme for me), but I just might start up.


----------



## GentleFist (Jun 4, 2009)

Hello pals, I like the new design too (even thought I don't remember their old design). I definitely need a new shell for my DSl its all messed up and drawn on with waterproof marker (I don't know why I did this, I thought it'd be case-modding). And my flashcard is pretty messed up too, but well it still works.
And GBAtemp ftw! x3 I'm a lurker though...

cheers, GentleFist!


----------



## RiPPn (Jun 4, 2009)

Count me in.  Never used their service but may in the future!


----------



## soulfire (Jun 4, 2009)

yohoho.

i'm in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




uhm good luck with the relaunch ^^


----------



## Jaems (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow I sure get a kick out of Kick Gaming!
Hahaha.

...

Okay I'll take my leave now.


----------



## Wintrale (Jun 4, 2009)

Got to admit, this is awfully nice of them - giving away potentially £360 worth of Micro SD cards alone...


----------



## raulpica (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow, awesome site right there Kick Gaming!

Gotta love that polished overall feeling. Also very sleek.

And awesome prices, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Might end up buying something, there


----------



## suj (Jun 4, 2009)

here's hoping i suj-tasticaly win! By the way if i win how will i know and if someone tells me how will i know the person telling me is a legit and authourized to do so. Well here's my entery Good luck everyone.


----------



## evening (Jun 4, 2009)

I was just browsing Kick Gaming and found that they are located in my city! Awesome! That and the fact that they accept interact online means I just found the place to order a replacement case for my DSL.


----------



## diffikolt (Jun 4, 2009)

Redesign is definitely looking good!

Glad GBAtemp is reaching out to so many other sites, and good to see we are benefiting from these connections.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## dilav (Jun 4, 2009)

Congrats on the new re-launch of the site! Good luck to everyone on this contest.



			
				johnnyfelly said:
			
		

> have i got this right,youve got to be in it to win it and if i win i get 10 x Supercard DSONEi + Mario Theme Stylus + DSi Screen Protector + 2GB microSD card and 10 x iTouch2 + Mario Theme Stylus + DSi Screen Protector + 2GB microSD,what would one do with all those
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  yea you misread.


----------



## vasego (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice site layout, will look forward to making a purchase soon.


----------



## kylehaas (Jun 4, 2009)

If I win, it will be the first time in my life that I've ever won a random drawing.


----------



## johnnyfelly (Jun 4, 2009)

have i got this right,youve got to be in it to win it and if i win i get 10 x Supercard DSONEi + Mario Theme Stylus + DSi Screen Protector + 2GB microSD card and 10 x iTouch2 + Mario Theme Stylus + DSi Screen Protector + 2GB microSD,what would one do with all those


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jun 4, 2009)

Looks like it might sell stuff that DealExtreme doesn't have. Shippings probably better too.

Still don't like how I needa disable noscript on it.


----------



## SCPChop (Jun 4, 2009)

Great way to relaunch a site. With this I'll finally go out and get a DSi for my ailing Lite. Also my poor R4 is dying off so a new flashcart will be great.


----------



## solange82200 (Jun 4, 2009)

I live for these contests, I love you gbatemp!


----------



## The Viztard (Jun 4, 2009)

Sweet, this is great. Always loved their site, and now its up and better than before!


----------



## jgu1994 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hoorah, another competition! Time to test my luck once more. Hopefully i'll get somethign for the first time.


----------



## dfgged (Jun 4, 2009)

SWEET! another raffle! Anyway maybe I'll win this time and have yet another thing to review. Maybe I'll order from them after this.


----------



## toguro_max (Jun 4, 2009)

When you say "a recent layout overhaul" you mean recent like, today, right? I checked the site yesterday "researching" prices and the looks were not *this* cool! They were cool, but no like this.
Funny thing is how they "hid" the anti-hack system icon, a nice touch indeed...
Good luck for Kick Gaming!


----------



## granville (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah, there's no way I'm going to win, but I wanted to enter a contest for a change and find out. Nice of them to put out a contest to win a flashcard. My old Supercard DS-one (non-dsi) is falling apart and I've no funds to buy a new one at the moment. Hope it holds up if I don't win. I'll have to check Kick Gaming out since they seem generous. Thanks for the news.


----------



## WeaponX13 (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice site...very clean and easy to navigate. Great prices as well  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !


----------



## championskill (Jun 4, 2009)

Kick Gaming had very fast shipping on my last purchase.

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2009)

Mmm Mmmm I love technology!

Looks like a pretty tidy site. I might buy something from them just for the effort they put into it.


----------



## metron (Jun 4, 2009)

awsome! giving away 20 flashcards + accesories! I really hope I win this! and the site looks really good aswell


----------



## dragon574444 (Jun 4, 2009)

Cool stuff. I usually buy from Dealextreme though, they always seem to have the best prices+free shipping.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks, Kick Gaming. I hope I win!


----------



## Chanser (Jun 4, 2009)

Now what are the odds of winning?


----------



## Nerdii (Jun 5, 2009)

Looks great!!

Might try buying from them later!


----------



## ball2012003 (Jun 5, 2009)

the redesign of the site does look nice
and its in north america thats a good thing


----------



## BobTheTomato (Jun 5, 2009)

I wish I had known about them before I got my first M3 and I hear nothing about good things from my friends that have ordered from them. The new redesign looks nice too.


----------



## em2241992 (Jun 5, 2009)

Awesome cheap priced iTouch DS, I gotta get that, and since everyone is probably around here, does the iTouchDS 2 work on a regular DS or only the DSi?


----------



## pika3000 (Jun 5, 2009)

I like the new look, I think that I'll probably buy a 2GB microSD soon as I recently gave away my 1GB Kingston JPN and now have a Kingston Taiwan 2GB.


----------



## Viper20184 (Jun 5, 2009)

Love the redesign... ive ordered from you guys before, love the service.


----------



## Hedgehogofchaos (Jun 5, 2009)

Quite a slick new site I must say


----------



## kryptonianpimp (Jun 5, 2009)

This Sounds fun, GBAtemp.net is awesome! Hopes To The Winers!

Excellent job on site by the way, Kick Gaming.


----------



## zackfiles (Jun 5, 2009)

Even if I don't win, I'll probably end up buying something from them anyways...

Good luck guys!


----------



## Normmatt (Jun 5, 2009)

The new redesign is awesome. Good luck everyone.


----------



## RiotShooter (Jun 5, 2009)

Site looks pretty good.  Prices dont seem too bad either.


----------



## kevdeneen (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice site. I hope I win so I can get my wife her card for her new DSi and leave my card alone. If no I know where to buy from.


----------



## stab244 (Jun 5, 2009)

Awesome!! Keep up the great work!! Everyone could use some money nowadays!


----------



## sneakyzor (Jun 5, 2009)

Site looks good.  Just bought an itouch2 the other day from them for my sister and couldn't be more impressed with their service.  Wouldn't mind another flashcart for me though =p


----------



## kevo_the_man (Jun 5, 2009)

I've bought quite a few things from Kick Trading. I'm glad they're still going strong!


----------



## dango (Jun 5, 2009)

congrats on the new site!
(^o^)/~~


----------



## samusattack (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice new site design! I will definitely be looking into Kick Gaming if I need anything for my ds.


----------



## outphase (Jun 5, 2009)

I haven't posted in a while, but this certainly brought me back!


----------



## Deadmon (Jun 5, 2009)

Ah Kick Gaming...first one to hook me up with a SuperCard.


----------



## KrooLa22 (Jun 5, 2009)

The quality of Kick Gaming's new website fits to the great quality of their services


----------



## solarsaturn9 (Jun 5, 2009)

Anyone ever order from them? How long do they take to send your orders?


----------



## serg0 (Jun 5, 2009)

Awesome contest! Will buy from them if I don't win.


----------



## 0nyx (Jun 5, 2009)

Kickgaming really is a great site, I ordered from there once and I got my order in like 2 days! Site is great, il definitely buy there again


----------



## kelvinate (Jun 5, 2009)

i havent been on the site for a while, I might check out their new designs.


*Posts merged*

i havent been on the site for a while, I might check out their new designs.


----------



## Leeber (Jun 5, 2009)

Looks cool! I might buy a flash card for my new DSi from there when I buy it! :3


----------



## heathdogg (Jun 5, 2009)

I don't know why I am entering because I'm not going to win.


----------



## Mataza (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow, an easy competition for once! That should bring in a lot of posters. Here's hoping theres no site crashes.


----------



## ShadowMax (Jun 5, 2009)

It's the first time I hear of Kick Gaming
it look nice, maybe I'll buy them!

and this contest is nice too!


----------



## jonjosh (Jun 5, 2009)

I love shopping at Kick Gaming! They have some of the best deals!


----------



## MasterM (Jun 5, 2009)

Very nice layout, fair prices (Lowest Price Guarantee is a nice touch) - I like it, might even do some shopping someday.


----------



## Mikkie (Jun 5, 2009)

awesome new design of the website, I was too young to buy stuff outside of sweden back in the gba days but now I can do it! and I will definitly keep kick gaming in mind when the time comes!


----------



## RanmaFreak (Jun 5, 2009)

Now, what are the chances of winning twice?...lol...I'm getting plenty of use out of my Acekard 2i from GamebyGame, but another card never hurts in case of compatibility issues that may pop up at some point.

I've heard plenty of good things about Kick Gaming, so it's good to see it back up and running. I usually recommend that my friends buy from there.

Anyways, good luck to everyone.


----------



## phanboi (Jun 5, 2009)

^ lawl

i never heard of kickgaming before, but after hearing about it here and checking out there site.. the prices they sell stuff for are actually pretty decent.. really cheap in fact.. i might start shopping here lol


----------



## lithium210 (Jun 5, 2009)

Kick Gaming looks like a really nice site, its time to order and bring a few friends along as well!!  Even if i dont win, i think its time to replace my liquid damaged ds lite & acekard 2.. sniff.. sniff.. (i blame my lil bro!!!!!)


----------



## gameboymortal (Jun 5, 2009)

i am torn as to which i want the most itouch2 or scdsonei


----------



## gameboymortal (Jun 5, 2009)

double post was unintentional


----------



## AmitZ (Jun 5, 2009)

Heh...
Kick Gaming,
Bought from them my EZ FLASH V back then...
Well then, good luck Kick Gaming!


----------



## Golfman560 (Jun 5, 2009)

The new site looks fabulous! And the scrolling applet on the front apge is making me want to buy something.


----------



## anime4ever (Jun 5, 2009)

From what I've heard Kick Gaming is very great place to buy from.
Two of my friend ordered their flashcards from there and got it quick with no problems or complications.


----------



## gameguy95 (Jun 5, 2009)

wow that sounds great! i might consider going on their site now!


----------



## knilsilooc (Jun 5, 2009)

Loving the new site, very organized and shiny!


----------



## jjf46n2 (Jun 5, 2009)

Thank you for the contest, great looking site.


----------



## ccleanerfan (Jun 5, 2009)

Ah, I've been looking for a new flashcard for a while.


----------



## m_kha (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice design, unfortunately they don't ship to where I live 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## mik3andik3 (Jun 5, 2009)

nice looking site =D
i havent bought anything from kick gaming before, but theres some stuff on there im tempted to buy XD


----------



## Itsuki (Jun 5, 2009)

So, I don't post much, but GBAtemp has been a great website for me, helping me with my wii and stuff. Anyways, I have to give props to Kick Gaming for helping this awesome site. Kudos to you guys.


----------



## Tex8503 (Jun 5, 2009)

These kits look pretty neat and I've been meaning to get one for a while. Hopefully I'll get picked so I can save a bit of money


----------



## TornZero (Jun 5, 2009)

I love the design and the slide-out menus. Being able to change the font and text size is nice, too.

If there's one thing I'd like out of the site, it's a background that stretches throughout the entire page instead of just white everywhere but the top (Would make things seem more appealing to me, at least).

And I love being here at GBATemp. I wouldn't want to see it shut down. Thanks Kick Gaming for sponsoring GBATemp!


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 5, 2009)

yay another contest
maybe this time I will finally win  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the new site design looks good


----------



## TheJorsh (Jun 5, 2009)

I didn't even know Kick Gaming existed until just now, 
but it looks really cool and I'll definitely be buying from them soon!


----------



## Daxionan (Jun 5, 2009)

Keep trying until you win, they say


----------



## r0tten1 (Jun 5, 2009)

It's been awhile since I've posted, but this looked like a great opportunity to start posting more. GBAtemp is my source for all my WII and NDS needs, I also, checked out the  revamped kick Gaming site, which looks killer btw! Good luck to everyone!


-r0tten


----------



## khmai_boi401 (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow the site looks pretty good.
I've recently been searching through and trying to find a Flash Cart since I was just introduced to this last week.
I could really use a free one since I'm still not sure which one I'm comfortable buying yet.
I've been hearing great things about the SuperCard DsOne.
This is great thing you guys are doing, good luck with the website.


----------



## spleenandpie (Jun 5, 2009)

awsome redesign of kick gaming. 


(this count as entery right?)


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 5, 2009)

*insert random compliment here.


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 5, 2009)

Site looks magnificent! Wonderful layout, user-customization options, and great FAQS! A truly exquisite transformation. 

Cheers to your designer and coder!


----------



## TomMannCenturia (Jun 5, 2009)

I have never ordered from here, so not sure what the site was like previously. What I can say is the site now is easy to use, clearly laid out and straightforward to find what you are looking for.

Hopefully it will be a success and continue to support GBATemp with great technology.


----------



## Sped300 (Jun 5, 2009)

Haven't been to the old site, but new site seems to perform pretty well. I can navigate easily around the site, looking for what I need. I can't say the same for other sites. Good job Kick Gaming.


----------



## irninja (Jun 5, 2009)

I haven't bought anything from kickgaming, but from the last time i saw it, it doesn't look that much different as it is now. But yay Canada


----------



## RetroVortex (Jun 5, 2009)

Site looks nice.
If I had some money I'd buy something, (but I am fairly poor really, and I need to get some ID to sort out my bank account...)
I need some new stuff!


----------



## BakuFunn (Jun 5, 2009)

The new site is definitely nice.
The prizes for this competition are surprising. Great prizes!

Good luck to all the posters.

I've got to say I love these raffles.


----------



## bluebright (Jun 5, 2009)

I like that checkered thing along the top of the site, that looks pretty cool.


----------



## kaspal (Jun 5, 2009)

well ... im still happy with my EZ5 and my DSLite, but i really wouldnt mind having a new flashcart or whatever... so, yeah, i wish i could make it into the finals and get one of the prizes.

oh, yeah, i love the new site design (didnt see the old one, so i cant say if its better or whatever), and i want one of those Mario Mushrooms!!!


----------



## Giratina3 (Jun 5, 2009)

Woooo supercards, i got an M3 real and im doing fine, im psoting cause of the relaunch, if i get the prize well bonus, but hey, kick gaming relaunch = awesome


----------



## Seven (Jun 5, 2009)

Yaaay for Canadian suppliers!

Great to see many of GBATemp's sponsors are up, running, and improving more than ever. (:


----------



## fluffykiwi (Jun 5, 2009)

always nice to see price drop and improved browsing.  Of course the possibility of winning a prize does help.

I am currently looking for memory cards and a usb hd so who knows I may even buy something.


----------



## turok4n64 (Jun 5, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## Dragoon709 (Jun 5, 2009)

Congrats on the new site KickGaming.  I have ordered before and will again.


----------



## MrFresh (Jun 5, 2009)

This site is Amazing!
I can easily download what I need, and buy what I want.
This site saved me so much money! Without it, I don't know what I would've done.
Thank you GBAtemp.net


----------



## omgmog (Jun 5, 2009)

Looks like an interesting competition! You should have put a link on the tweet corresponding with the competition though, would have made it easier for me to click through to here!


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Jun 5, 2009)

i never actually went to that website before, i like how it looks, very sleek and it works. pretty easy to navigate around, i like it!


----------



## kangarookangaroo (Jun 5, 2009)

*enter*

I just checked out the site and I must say that I like the clean simple layout of it. Great work guys^^

ps. w00t to Canadians!


----------



## 082535 (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh Man I Hope I Win. the new DSI is really starting to eat my wallet Fast


----------



## boxcarnathan (Jun 5, 2009)

hopefully i get lucky? maybe? no wammies?


----------



## omatic (Jun 5, 2009)

I'll be sure to get my DSi stuff from here once I have a need for it.


----------



## bustyman100 (Jun 5, 2009)

I bought my M3 Real and PSP face plate from them last year. Very good site with quick shipping and all.

If I win a DSi flash cart, I just might shell out for a DSi... but right now I'm thinking more PSP Go.


----------



## sebnielly (Jun 5, 2009)

The Website design is perfect and it's all really organised! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This is by far the best DS and GBA community, keep up the good work!!!


----------



## lord0fshred (Jun 5, 2009)

These prize drawings are always fun, even if I don't win. :3


----------



## tarso21 (Jun 5, 2009)

Trying my luck :3
Also, site looks awesome.


----------



## Dwight (Jun 5, 2009)

Looks like an extremely polished site for a flash cart distributer. If their prices hold up, I can see myself giving a lot of business to them.


----------



## golden (Jun 5, 2009)

wow the site is very nice. I'll be making some purchases from them the next time I need DS related products. Thanks for the giveaway, kickgaming!


----------



## Foxle (Jun 5, 2009)

I've been thinking of upgrading to the Supercard DSONEi for a while now, so I hope I win ^^.


----------



## samuraibunny (Jun 5, 2009)

Great web design, simple and efficient. It's probably time to get a new flash cart....


----------



## QazzaQY2K (Jun 5, 2009)

Be like a gamer making its way through cracks. Do not be assertive, but adjust to the object, and you shall find a way round or through it. If nothing within you stays rigid, outward things will disclose themselves.

Empty your mind, be formless. Shapeless, like a gamer. If you put a gamer into a cup, it becomes the cup. You put a gamer into a bottle and it becomes the bottle. You put it in a teapot it becomes the teapot. Now, a gamer can flow or it can crash.

Be a gamer my friend.


----------



## saulin (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice site indeed and I like the shipping charge of $0.99 if you spend over $69, the prices look really good as well.

Best of luck to you guys!


----------



## georgebeller (Jun 5, 2009)

I have nothing constructive to say, i'm just a greedy man  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck to all


----------



## PiesAreBlueGuy (Jun 5, 2009)

Ive only ever bought online on Amazon (I managed to get my M3DS Real before they banned flashcarts there) so I will probably be buying from Kick Gaming in the future (I need a new flashcart for my DSi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Jun 5, 2009)

Site looks good in IE8!


----------



## WolverineX23 (Jun 5, 2009)

I like the new site...hopefully the shipping is fast because i cant wait to get my new microSDHC


----------



## Nthenorm (Jun 5, 2009)

Great news. Kick Gaming was my favourite site to buy flashcarts and other misc stuff for my DS and PSP. With me being in Canada, their service and delivery were second to none for me.


----------



## Splych (Jun 5, 2009)

Nicee. I like their new site, but they should really hyperlink their sales... instead of making people look through the pages. Like when they indicate a sail, hyperlink the section of the site that has that certain product xDD.


----------



## sun vulcan (Jun 5, 2009)

I need a new flashcart, maybe this is my chance.


----------



## spectral (Jun 5, 2009)

The site looks decent enough with some good prices. I don't know how much of an improvement it is though as tbh I've never visited the site before now. I doubt I'll use them though, I'd rather pay a little more and buy from someone/somewhere in the UK since its easier for returns if it goes wrong.


----------



## NightKry (Jun 5, 2009)

This is awesome. I also need a DSi flashcart inc ase I get that awesome new red DSi. It's sooo awesome. Wish they'd make a dark crimson colour or something.


----------



## Lucasonic (Jun 5, 2009)

Very generous of Kick Gaming for the prize give-away along with the new site design!! Hopefully we'll see much more from them.


----------



## Peache (Jun 5, 2009)

Sleek looking site. Have to keep an eye on it. Well Done


----------



## Reaper (Jun 5, 2009)

Gosh golly gee that golden dpad is pimp


----------



## misterCraig (Jun 5, 2009)

I could get free stuff for just posting this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shame I won't, but the site looks nice.


----------



## Davess (Jun 5, 2009)

YEAH!!! this is AMAZING I LOVE   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kick Gaming!!!!!!!! the best site EVER!!!!!!  KICKGAMING!!! BEST EVER SITE!!! YAH!!!!!! CHEAP PRICES!!! CANADIAN AND AMERICAN CURRENCY!!!


----------



## sean0007 (Jun 5, 2009)

Love the redesign and contests so I'm sold on this. Thanks Kick Gaming and GBATemp.


----------



## Helkat (Jun 5, 2009)

The site definitely looks nice. Especially the price matching part!!  And the free little incentives for buying things is nice too!


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jun 5, 2009)

I was wondering if I should buy anything from them. Maybe this will make me buy something from them.

HMM lol


----------



## frozende (Jun 5, 2009)

I ordered my M3 there (The basic model) and I've got good service.
That store is a great one!


----------



## Defiance (Jun 5, 2009)

The new site looks pretty good!  (Good luck, everyone!)


----------



## neoviktor (Jun 5, 2009)

My DS Lite is broken, if maybe I won this i'll buy a DSi, its refreshing to see the new site.
For me on Brazil it's good a iternational shipping shop.

Good luck for all of us, I'm out


----------



## f3ar000 (Jun 5, 2009)

I must say the site is very nice and easy to navigate. The products are priced well too unlike alot of other random sites and has good selection.


----------



## ninjabrick (Jun 5, 2009)

Currently kicking myself for not looking into the DSONEi sooner. I'll probably have to pick one of those up so I can put away my old DS Lite.


----------



## Tenshi_MKII (Jun 5, 2009)

Nothing much I can say but... COOL!!!
It's really nice of Kick Gaming to do a give-away


----------



## twede86 (Jun 5, 2009)

I like how they have a little button to support your rights against the canadian DMCA. It seems all our rights are being eaten away by tyranny these days.


----------



## In a bind (Jun 5, 2009)

Clean layout. Not a big fan of animated menus, but it's easy to navigate and looks trustworthy. Kick Gaming bookmarked for future purchases.


----------



## Zarxrax (Jun 5, 2009)

Big thanks to Kick Gaming for offering their support to GBAtemp!


----------



## Chrisketchum1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I just saw the new site and it's alot more professional than it used to be.
The site looks well maintained now and it's easy access to everything.


----------



## HopOnRocks (Jun 5, 2009)

The site looks just as sleek as ever, and I'm glad you kept the Red/White look.
The slide over boxes that appear when you highlight a system is nice aswell. On most websites, that type of feature is usually broke and makes it more of a mess than a convinence.
Also great to see that I can order in both US and Canadian dollars.
Great selection of stuff too. I'm thinking of ordering one of those Access Pro Kits now that I see that you guys sell them.


----------



## blow_fly98 (Jun 5, 2009)

Whoa...WAAAAY better design than before. Lucky they still kept the menu on the side.
Then and now.


----------



## john310 (Jun 5, 2009)

I like how they made sure that the shipping price sign is big, bold, and eye popping. It's better than those other sites that makes me go through the check out pages just to see the shipping price.


----------



## ften (Jun 5, 2009)

It's sweet they use their site to promote stopping the Canadian version of the DMCA.

-FTen


----------



## Cai (Jun 5, 2009)

The redesign is really stylish--and much easier to navigate than before!


----------



## War (Jun 5, 2009)

Congrats on the site re-launch, and I wish you guys the best of luck. The site looks great, and the prices are not too shabby!


----------



## X3Flame (Jun 5, 2009)

Yay! Kick Gaming! I love you guys. Ive ordered many things from u in the past for my ds lite and I appreciate how fast it comes to my door, as well as how low the prices are! I hope I win this so i can pimp out my new DSi! Love the new Re-Design. Keep at it Kick Gaming!


Thanks, Kick Gaming!


X3Flame


----------



## King_of_kings (Jun 5, 2009)

The new site is very shiny, I might order from you guys in the future.


----------



## ForteOmega (Jun 5, 2009)

Like GamebyGame's remodeling I look forward to using Kick Gaming when I need to buy another flash cart.


----------



## Golds (Jun 5, 2009)

nice website guys, way to go. Thanks for all the past service!


----------



## ProgMetalGuy (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow, this is great. I've actually been debating buying a Supercard. Does anyone know if the DSI version of Supercard DSOne work with the regular phatty/lite DS's? I would use Kick Gaming every now and again, but it's more expensive than the competition since the shipping is charged...


----------



## kennypu (Jun 5, 2009)

aaa yes, another non chinese seller I can think of buying from x]


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 5, 2009)

the last time i checked kick gaming the was good now its wonderful and its not expensive for a flash card 24,95$ for the itouch2 and 32.95$ for a SuperCard DSONEi


----------



## knl (Jun 5, 2009)

I had considered buying from KickGaming before, but I found out they didn't ship worldwide (at least at the time it seemed so). A big improvement on that they do ship worldwide now... if I needed to buy anything, I'd definitely consider KG... :|


----------



## alfun9 (Jun 5, 2009)

I ordered my old R4 from this site, and they did a great job of shipping it quickly. Plus I


----------



## Mimoy (Jun 5, 2009)

That's a sweet re-design they made. Prices don't look too bad either. I may consider buying something from here in the near future.


----------



## Loop (Jun 5, 2009)

I have bought a few things from Kick Gaming and found them to be a very reliable retailer.
Their customer service is one of the best I have come across.


----------



## ViRGE (Jun 5, 2009)

So what is considered a constructive post, anyhow?


----------



## h8uthemost (Jun 5, 2009)

This is very cool. I started using Kickgaming a couple years ago(they used a different name back then). Think it was the G6 Lite I first bought from them. And I've been using them ever since and have never had one negative experience through them. They're highly recommended.


----------



## Domination (Jun 5, 2009)

LOL I love their generosity. So many websites are so generous.

Well, good luck with the new design


----------



## darkarcon (Jun 5, 2009)

Maybe I can give my friend my old card


----------



## michaeru (Jun 5, 2009)

The site is one of the best sites I've ever seen. The site was made to be user friendly for all ages, the font options is good. The color combination is also good. I hope they can ship products here in the Ph, their prices are so much cheaper than the prices here in the Ph.

Compare Prices:

Edge in Kick Gaming = 20 USD (1000 PhP)
Edge in the Ph = 2000+ PhP

Excellent online shopping site.


----------



## CannonBallZ (Jun 5, 2009)

Kickgaming has been on the recommended section of GBATEMP since forever!! I think i must have gotten a supercard sd and a pass me from there  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   The new website is pretty slick


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2009)

20!? That's pretty generous.


----------



## Boxcutteh (Jun 5, 2009)

This site is actually pretty amazing.
They're Canadian, and rocking the flag proudly.
Also, I happen to live very close to the shop and it's very reputable.
Very good upgrade Kick Gaming, keep on rocking the maple leaf!


----------



## SgtYutz (Jun 5, 2009)

i think i may be leaving DX and ordering from Kick Gaming for now on


----------



## SirDrake (Jun 5, 2009)

nice clean interface and easy to find information on shipping and payment methods

gl to everyone


----------



## Finishoff (Jun 5, 2009)

Great, looking forward to the new Kick Gaming look. New look is always appealing to the eye.

EDIT: The site has a easy to use navigation, very sleek and clean with clear description for every product. Very friendly to people new to buying things on the internet with very reasonable prices. Better than GameByGame newest site, I'll have to make my next purchase there


----------



## Takaishi (Jun 5, 2009)

Excellent design, great items, good prices, I only need some money.......


----------



## arkkostik (Jun 5, 2009)

hmm.. never ordered from them before, looks nice


----------



## CompC (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm pretty new to this kind of stuff, and I got an Acekard 2i at DealExtreme… Maybe I'll have to get stuff from here if I need anything else!


----------



## ENDscape (Jun 5, 2009)

This is awesome news, they were always great.  Good to see they became awesomer.  And price drops?? I guess i might order some flashcards for my cousins and such.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 5, 2009)

Does this qualify as a comment?


----------



## twotime (Jun 5, 2009)

This is a pretty great store.  I ordered my efa linker from them many years ago.  I've been a happy customer since!


----------



## gungrave70 (Jun 5, 2009)

I really like the design overhaul that has been preformed.
I have ordered from kickgaming and gamebygame almost exclusively for the past while and it seems that nothing will change that.


----------



## airpirate545 (Jun 5, 2009)

Havent been to Kick Gaming before but the interface looks nice and easy to use. I might be purchasing a few M3 GBA expansion pack shells from them soon.


----------



## sumnerv (Jun 5, 2009)

xDDDDDD
this is awsome!


----------



## shattering (Jun 5, 2009)

Have a great success with the new site.


----------



## LINK289 (Jun 5, 2009)

Looks, good... I was thinking of getting a Supercard DSOnei, but I might just wait for this contest to end to see... The new site looks good.


----------



## junkyfruit (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice clean color on Kick Gaming's site.  Overall design looks good.

Just a few comments on some possible improvements
1) Make the sliding menu link to the products featured
2) Allow users to choose to display all items in a category

Btw...Price is pretty good


----------



## Link5084 (Jun 5, 2009)

The Kick Gaming site looks really constructive and overwhelming. I'll definitely be buying more stuff from them in the future. They have such good quality customer service and that they are the best in shipping too. 

#1 Kick Gaming supporter


----------



## soulbad (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow, new site looks pretty cool.

I may order an M3 Gba expansion pack to match my M3 Real (I'm so stupid for not getting the perfect bundle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) from there considering it has the lowest price of all the flashcart distributors near me.


----------



## Flameburst (Jun 5, 2009)

I love the middle thing, you get to browse through the top items. Other sites don't have that.. I like how they let you change the fonts to your liking. I like smaller fonts.


----------



## Bordum (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow, haven't been to kickgaming since I got my g6 lite from them so long ago. I'm liking the new look, and I've been thinking about getting a slot 1 cart. Guess I'll be hitting them up for one.


----------



## Stufreddy (Jun 5, 2009)

That's nice that Kick Gaming is doing this and I'd love to win this. The new design is very welcoming with nothing apparently wrong. I was also happy with the service when ordering an EZ Flash 3-in-1.


----------



## linnusx5 (Jun 5, 2009)

hey... nice price on those microSDHC!


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 5, 2009)

I've always known Kickgaming to be a great site for Canadians.  Hopefully this new redesign will make it better for us American shoppers now.


----------



## wepon1984 (Jun 5, 2009)

The new site looks awesome and so do the prices on those memory cards.


----------



## FenrirWolf (Jun 5, 2009)

Hmm, that looks pretty cool. I'll browse around that site and see what it's got.


----------



## supersonic124 (Jun 5, 2009)

kickgaming FTW!


----------



## baramos (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice I ordered some replacement Wii feet I didnt know you could buy though.


----------



## slaysme (Jun 5, 2009)

comment from the depths.....


----------



## isamux (Jun 5, 2009)

Something constructive and informative... well first I want to say Great Job to Kick, being a great Canadian console gaming store. Secondly, perhaps they can start getting into imports?? Just a thought, the new black coloured Wii and the red DSi are looking to be real sweet!


----------



## psiabner (Jun 5, 2009)

great look and great products! keep the good work!


----------



## IBNobody (Jun 5, 2009)

Thank you, neighbors up north. Hope this helps drum up some business in these dark economic times.


----------



## Segatron (Jun 5, 2009)

Awesome, the site is back up.  New design is great!
My ndsl hinge just broke so maybe I'll get a replacement case


----------



## EvanUnisil (Jun 5, 2009)

My girlfriend and I are still using slot-2 M3 adapters so an update would be very very appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Win or lose, I'm just happy to see more free stuff being given away, very generous of Kick Gaming and GBATemp


----------



## Nessie (Jun 5, 2009)

The design on the store looks great.  I have ordered GBA flash carts from Kickgaming a while back and was very impressed.  Good job and great selection.


----------



## PlutonPress (Jun 5, 2009)

The design is really appealing. Simple, clean, everything is a the right place. It's really professional.


----------



## lolzed (Jun 5, 2009)

the site looks cool...shiny


----------



## aznguyz (Jun 5, 2009)

The design is cool, red color look hot , 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



good jobs


----------



## IzzehO (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm pretty sure this is whom I bought my DSTT off of. I'll have to check the records. None-the-less if it is they were great and simple to deal with...


----------



## Ahua_Keren (Jun 5, 2009)

The Upgraded site was great! nice colour too, do they ships to Indonesia?


----------



## TheStump (Jun 5, 2009)

updated site looks very fresh, plus some nice beginner info on flashcarts.

Haven't really got into the DSi yet, but this prize pack would be a good start.


----------



## AK8 (Jun 5, 2009)

I've been meaning to buy a flash cart for my DSi... Kick Gaming sounds perfect because it's Canadian like myself!


----------



## amrod (Jun 5, 2009)

bought from these guys before... highly recommend


----------



## Klx5 (Jun 5, 2009)

this site has been arround for some time, i remember i bought a gba card from them some 6 years ago, good prices too


----------



## Lintor (Jun 5, 2009)

Huh, last I checked, there were no cards for the DSi, damn, win or loose, this is good to know.


----------



## light_kun (Jun 5, 2009)

Cool I'll check out the site, thanks GBATemp!


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Jun 5, 2009)

Really cheap for a guaranteed delivery? Mehercule, yes!


----------



## RyuKakashi (Jun 5, 2009)

welcome back kick gaming!
everything's lookin good


----------



## WetDreamed (Jun 5, 2009)

Today, my girlfriend told me I didn't have to pull out. Her parents weren't home so my car wasn't blocking theirs. My Life is Average!


----------



## GizmoDuck (Jun 5, 2009)

I've ordered a few things before from Kick Gaming.  They are quite reliable.  Love their new look.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 5, 2009)

The i versions of the flashcarts work in the normal DS?


----------



## Overload180 (Jun 5, 2009)

very nice looking site. best of luck. ing over the raffle. and wishing to be one of the lucky 20 peeps.

THX


----------



## TheZoc (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice site!

And what's even better, it can ship internationally, even to Brazil! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looks like I'll need to make some savings in near future hehe


----------



## jchen (Jun 5, 2009)

the site is simple and nice now


----------



## lebrand (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for the great giveaway, very well designed site.


----------



## Big Kong Boss (Jun 5, 2009)

Loving the new interface for the site. It's fun to mess with the slide menus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Gaming starts at a really kickass place, huh


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Jun 5, 2009)

Dang, the new site looks pretty classy. I like the sliding thing on the front page which showcases items and such. Also, the menus are easy to navigate since they also slide out. So yeah, the new site is pretty...Slide-y.

*post*


----------



## Tux' (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice site!!  I find it easier to navigate. I give it 10/10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I hope I might be one of the twenty people picked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. That would be amazing XD.


----------



## Edragon (Jun 5, 2009)

The new design is very nice and smooth. I like the slide bar, it is better if they put more things on it though.


----------



## Elritha (Jun 5, 2009)

Just checked the site out. Layout looks nice and professional.


----------



## hammajang (Jun 5, 2009)

Your redesigned website is simpler and easier to navigate. Keep up the good work!


----------



## KendoKhan (Jun 5, 2009)

Easiest and coolest contest so far..... dose any body now if the dsi cards work in regular dslites?


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice to see the new kid on the block has such a slick and easy-to-navigate site and an excellent starting stock line-up. Plus, it's always good to support my neighbors to the north.


----------



## orogastus (Jun 5, 2009)

I would rather be only reading the boards, but sometimes we feel compelled to post.


----------



## the_joeba (Jun 5, 2009)

I've never won anything online, but my wife wins all the time. I suppose since I would give the prize to her, then I might actually have a shot?


----------



## blitzer320 (Jun 5, 2009)

i have never used kick gaming but if i win i would try to visit their website on my next to nothing high school budget


----------



## disgaea fan (Jun 5, 2009)

this is amazing glad to see this website have such an awesome contest!


----------



## stayingarmed (Jun 5, 2009)

I would just like to express a warm welcome to Kick Gaming, the best of luck in their endeavor, and I wish them success in this ever-changing economy!

(oh, and nice site! It is now bookmarked)


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (Jun 5, 2009)

To be honest, I never heard of this site before. However, the new layout does look very clean and professional, and I just might order something from them sometime. Good luck guys.


----------



## aZnXrAvEr (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow, I love the new Kick Gaming website -- it looks very good!!


----------



## disgaea fan (Jun 5, 2009)

amazing i'm glad this website have such an amazing contest


----------



## pitoui (Jun 5, 2009)

Great redesign of the site guys.

I just bought myself a new blue dsi so one of these prizes will definetely compliment my purchase


----------



## SubElement (Jun 5, 2009)

Awesome! Hope I win one of these!

The new site looks awesome by the way guys, nice to see people mixing it up every now and then!


----------



## 9th_Sage (Jun 5, 2009)

I've been kind of thinking about getting a DSONEi.


----------



## Glacius0 (Jun 5, 2009)

No one-word posts or spam? That's like saying "pretend to care about the topic instead of the prize" which is not true. Also, I don't think anyone is actually reading all the posts that are put here for that reason.

For those that are actually reading before posting, how about answering this question:
How many of you feel obligated to post something positive about kick-ass gaming because they feel it may improve their chances of winning?


----------



## elenar (Jun 5, 2009)

Excellent site redesign, much easier to navigate. Might have to start using Kick Gaming instead of Gameyeeeaaaaahhhh! from now on.


----------



## potechi (Jun 5, 2009)

The website look great. I hope you add more item to the shop.
Too bad you don't offer free shipping.


----------



## adrian2040 (Jun 5, 2009)

Seems to be a good store. Keep up the good work!


----------



## DarkSzero (Jun 5, 2009)

New website is looking great! Good job on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May your sales increase


----------



## theoperator288 (Jun 5, 2009)

Well this will give me a reason to buy a DSi if I win :-P I doubt I will win seeing the odds I am against, but why not give it a try.

Anyway, to those that will win. Congrats!


----------



## n0tsane (Jun 5, 2009)

Who would have thought that this could be possible? I just got my DSi and now I have a chance to win something cool for it!


----------



## lemming (Jun 5, 2009)

New site looks good (unless it's viewed in IE6) 

And they have a price match policy...

Good going guys


----------



## Drewbear (Jun 5, 2009)

i want a new supercard

and coincidentally its my birthday june 7th w00t


----------



## eder182 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great Prices and Modern design! Congratulations Kick Gaming!!!


----------



## OrGoN3 (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm not sure how constructive any post can be when you are forced to say something for the entry, but I do understand why the "encouragement" is urged upon the members.


----------



## gaboumafou (Jun 5, 2009)

I once ordered from KickGaming, and the service was really good. You can be sure I will order again on their new site!


----------



## xTimmy (Jun 5, 2009)

Pretty tight, I'll have to check the site out sometime when i have more time, I might just buy some stuff =P Got a new job and money to blow lol


----------



## sseiya76 (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice website and easy to navigate.


----------



## thevilman (Jun 5, 2009)

I would love to be picked, if I don't I will ended up buying one anyway, I do need a flashcard.


----------



## honeypa (Jun 5, 2009)

Does writing words of encouragement give higher chances of winning? =p

Good luck with the new site =)


----------



## MeleeMaster500 (Jun 5, 2009)

*entering*

The site looks really sweet, I'm gonna definitely have my friend try to get his ds supplies from here


----------



## Uruha (Jun 5, 2009)

I checked out the site it looks nice, i didnt see the old site though.
and they have the super dsi cart!


----------



## mermehma (Jun 5, 2009)

The new site is really well organized and I can easily navigate through it now!(Well better now)


----------



## KDH (Jun 5, 2009)

I like the new look. I hope they made it a bit easier to cancel orders. Last time I ordered from them I somehow ended up with 3 identical orders.

I'm always ready for a chance to win free stuff. Come on SuperCard!


----------



## HoTsHoT89 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hmm, it's definitely a paradigm shift from the old, and it's certainly more interesting to look at. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Also, hope I win something


----------



## TwinBlades (Jun 5, 2009)

. I baught my Cyclods off here a year ago for a friend of mine. The place has great shipping and handling. For the first time, there isnt a SPAM/SPAZZING comments on this thread which is great. For a big thread that is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Keep up the great work Kick Gaming!!!.


----------



## Spikey (Jun 5, 2009)

The Spikey isn't sure if he's allowed to enter or not. The Spikey will post anyways because worst case scenario, the Spikey will still receive nothing. Best case the Spikey will receive something and be very happy.


----------



## lowdwn169 (Jun 5, 2009)

*enter*
hope to win


----------



## shatter (Jun 5, 2009)

i hope i win this

really want those thinggs


----------



## Comixsonic (Jun 5, 2009)

*I'm not sure if its the new site or if my internet is running slow (It might be everyone looking at it at once), but its loading slower than the old site used to.

The looks sleeker than the old one, and way sexier! *


----------



## VVoltz (Jun 5, 2009)

The head of an animal is the rostral part (from anatomical position) that usually comprises the brain, eyes, ears, nose, and mouth (all of which aid in various sensory functions, such as sight, hearing, smell, and taste). Some very simple animals may not have a head, but many bilaterally symmetric forms do.

There, that wasn't spam, I swear.


----------



## yukia666 (Jun 5, 2009)

I absolutely love using KickGaming.com and also GamebyGame.com, KickGaming more so because of the fact it's stationed in Canada, and I can get the product in less time than GamebyGame. The only issue I have is with their selection, it's a bit limited. If they had the same products as GamebyGame, then I would seriously consider buying from them more, and recommending them to more of my friends.

So that's the only constructive thing I can think of, if they had a larger inventory, then I would buy more frequently from them! Yay for KickGaming! :]


----------



## Exhumed (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow, lots of replies here, heh.

Anyway, I've been lurking here for a while and figured I may as well register. See ya, and thanks for the contest.

See ya! =P


----------



## Technik (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice site layout and congarts on relaunching. Ths website looks cool and i will probally be getting a acekard i from them soon.


----------



## tttsample (Jun 5, 2009)

Look very nice. However, the selection are far from complete...


----------



## Shakraka (Jun 5, 2009)

giv me ur flshkrts plz i hav nun


----------



## lonesome_killer (Jun 5, 2009)

Good thing we can only do 1 post per member.  I hate whenever DSFanboy does contests.  They let you do 1 post per day for a month....that's stupid.


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Jun 5, 2009)

Really hope I win this one.
I just got a DSi and I'm hungry for a flashcard.
NOM NOM NOM


----------



## Jei (Jun 5, 2009)

Just checked on some of the items on the Kick Gaming store - I'm definately going to get a Pooh guard mask for my mom's DS, she keeps dropping it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pretty nice stuff they got there, I'm going to get some items for myself too!


----------



## Oli181 (Jun 5, 2009)

Lots of posts already 38 pages damn thought i'd give it a go aswell.

On the topic of kick gaming it has a rather good looking layout


----------



## Chaaru (Jun 5, 2009)

This is great, I love how generous you guys are with contests. There's a really good community going on here, and I think that seeing events like Wi-Fi Nights, Tempcast, contests, etc, really adds to the good atmosphere being set for people visiting for the first time or returning members logging on. 

I really like visiting because of all the nicely laid-out news posts, and all the very up-to-date homebrew releases are very informative and helpful. Thanks GBAtemp staff for all your hard work!


----------



## X D D X (Jun 5, 2009)

ooo, The site looks good. Too bad they don't ship Wordwide or i would've got something.


----------



## dsxconfused (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey wow. I like the new site. Made everything easier to find. Great job with the new site!


----------



## iLikeCarbonatedS (Jun 5, 2009)

this is cool! its easier to find stuff now!
thank u kick gaming!


----------



## 999roy999 (Jun 5, 2009)

The site does look a lot slicker now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Congrats the kick gaming, and hopefully i can win me a flash card


----------



## Invalidated (Jun 5, 2009)

Just went to kickgaming.com, got some pretty decent stuff. Got a couple things I want though. Hope I win, I need a new flashcart for my new DSI anyways.


----------



## pcmanrules (Jun 5, 2009)

Thats a shame for peaople overseas like me in New Zealand.


----------



## zogenie (Jun 5, 2009)

hi i would like to say thanks to kick gaming! and also gbatemp! and hopefully i win? heh. oh ya and FF14 is totally gonna be awesome! (ff11 vet)


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER (Jun 5, 2009)

Their new website looks really good. I'm glad I signed up here at GBATemp for all the help I need. xD


----------



## Noobix (Jun 5, 2009)

Did you know that the Kick Gaming website has had 10114566 visits since Tuesday February 01, 2005?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I should get a bonus prize just for knowing that!!!


----------



## DoornicK (Jun 5, 2009)

This is great! i haven't won a contest in years though =(
Great site BTW!


----------



## Yetome (Jun 5, 2009)

Just saw the new site, looks awesome. I'll look forward to doing some shopping there!


----------



## Captain Crotchsp (Jun 5, 2009)

Yo. Here I am to enter. I've been on the fence about the DSi, but this and the possibility of more interesting DSi downloads like Mighty Flip Champs have me leaning towards getting one.

The new website design is indeed quite good - very graphical and easy to navigate. It's a fine example of how to put together a user friendly site.


----------



## Blythe31 (Jun 5, 2009)

Site looks awesome. Prices seem pretty reasonable. I'll look forward to working with them from now on.


----------



## tops2 (Jun 5, 2009)

Thinking about trading in my ds lite for a dsi cause of a half-working L shoulder button.  Good timing.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jun 5, 2009)

Looking forward to being a lucky winner!


----------



## p3t3r (Jun 5, 2009)

Simple & informative site,good job guys!!


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Jun 5, 2009)

SaltyDog said:
			
		

> Looking forward to being a lucky winner!



Me too! Heres to hoping!


----------



## BumFace (Jun 5, 2009)

looks nice and cleaner although never visited the site before, i can tell it  maybe was a litle messy


----------



## coolshadow0 (Jun 5, 2009)

This event is Ninja


----------



## kaiserh (Jun 5, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Hamsnibit (Jun 5, 2009)

wow, I would love to win. It would give me an excuse to plop down the bucks for a dsi.


----------



## triclopzx (Jun 5, 2009)

The site looks great, clean and easy to navigate I love it! lots of goodies too looking forward in buying from them in the future.


----------



## Kitomaru (Jun 5, 2009)

I checked out the site, and it looks pretty cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Best of luck to Kick Gaming


----------



## HottSushiz (Jun 5, 2009)

Hmm i never win raffle type of competitions, but i guess i will try, i hope i do win, it would be awesome, I'm about to check the site myself, although the flash carts that are being given out, aren't on my wish list, I'm not complaining it's free. xD


----------



## HarkenSlash (Jun 5, 2009)

Good luck to all those entering


----------



## popopola (Jun 5, 2009)

The re-launch of Kick Gaming looks great! and this contest is really exciting. I hope I win


----------



## 754boy (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow, 40 pages of replies already? Lotta people want these prizes. Good luck to all


----------



## leslieliang (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow. This site looks so nice. I am going to get a Supercard DS One from them. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Haterbait (Jun 5, 2009)

Consequently, if I win, Nintendo will also win about $170.


----------



## Law (Jun 5, 2009)

There's been so many prize giveaways at GBAtemp, it makes me wonder why I've never won a single one.


----------



## mrhomiec (Jun 5, 2009)

wow, i love it when sites give to the community.
i'll definitely be telling everyone i know to be buying their stuff from Kick Gaming from now on.


----------



## DrkXShadowZ (Jun 5, 2009)

The site looks great. Definitely simple and easy to browse through. Good luck to everyone in the contest! And thanks for holding the contest, Kick Gaming!


----------



## Lubbo (Jun 5, 2009)

looks good i have never bought from any of these shops but maybe i just might..
do these guys ship to Australia?


----------



## kristymb (Jun 5, 2009)

*Kick gaming rocks* Love the site, Love the look, and what an awesome Contest! Good luck everyone....
I got my Eyes fingers and toes crossed. What a great prize that will be.


----------



## pizzahutmaster (Jun 5, 2009)

Count me in for this comp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I feel tempted to order a Shock! case for my DS


----------



## qhalidx (Jun 5, 2009)

never won a online contest or such..

btw-nice for supporting anti dmca movement..props


----------



## DrCaptainHarlock (Jun 5, 2009)

Looks like a pretty good site, I'll be sure to look around and see if they've got something I'm interested in sometime.


----------



## kreatosoupa (Jun 5, 2009)

Well, congrats to Kick Gaming for their new site -- looks real good. Might get an M3 DS Real from them for my nephew since he's still using his R4...


----------



## zidane_genome (Jun 5, 2009)

something constructive!

But no, really... if they had some DSphat stuff still available, I would have bought some stuff tonight... I need a new shell... damn hinge broke agian... and would like a new car charger...

But only DSlite crap... I'll never get rid of my DSphat!  I'll take it to the grave with me!


----------



## lazy912 (Jun 5, 2009)

To all the people who never won anything, good luck, you might win here. If you don't, there's always tomorrow. Kick Gaming, I think I might be getting a wiisper fan from you soon, pretty good pricing.


----------



## serrin (Jun 5, 2009)

What's their track record on international shipping like?


----------



## Exbaddude (Jun 5, 2009)

WOW! NEW DESIGN AND DROPPED PRICES!

Very Cool Site.

Is it One-Day Delivery?


----------



## shansoft (Jun 5, 2009)

order some flashcart from before, got pretty fast deliver time.....

overall, they really got some clean site design allow user to easily find their needs in just a short period, and with a decent price tag. compare to some other site, I say kick gaming does deliver one of the best service out there in my personal opinion.


----------



## MrCheco (Jun 5, 2009)

Been looking forward to buy a DSi, Kick-Gaming seems like a nice choice, but I would  need a flashcart too. Hope I win one in the raffle


----------



## Perseid (Jun 5, 2009)

Simple yet useful site design and some of the custom Wiimote covers are neat.


----------



## rickz0rz (Jun 5, 2009)

Yay.  Hopefully another dependable reseller for us US peeps.


----------



## FoxxyIchibo (Jun 5, 2009)

Ordered from them several times in the past, have always been pleased.


----------



## Smartpal (Jun 5, 2009)

Awesome site design, sleek and pleasing to the eyes. Great job, Kick Gaming!


----------



## ZildjianKX (Jun 5, 2009)

Cool site.  The shipping rates seem pretty reasonable too.


----------



## anandjones (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm liking the new design 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good job Kick Gaming!


----------



## SNESGamer (Jun 5, 2009)

Thats pretty generous of kickgaming, its good to see them change to become evven more better, I have shopped there before and was pretty good


----------



## skriblzz (Jun 5, 2009)

Looks and sounds like a good site, definitely a site I want to make future purchases in. It shall help me further mah h4xxing... >=D


----------



## tenentenen (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow. very Sleek. I enjoy the side menus; they are soooo slidey. but really bravo. *applause* Kick gaming has been reborn!!!!!


----------



## ScarsofLink (Jun 5, 2009)

hmm kickgaming changed... just like dealextreme to deal woot. seems intresting and easy 
good luck everyone


----------



## WigWrm (Jun 5, 2009)

I've never bought anything from kickgaming but the site looks very nice now with its new layout.
...Off topic... I must be the only person in the world waiting for the new Jake Hunter game to be dumped....


----------



## djfrantic (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow, the GUI is beautiful, just looking at it makes me want to buy something, but at the same time, It kinda makes me feel like it's one of those scamming sites that waste all their time making a pretty GUI, but its so beautiful nether-the-less.


----------



## WarmIce (Jun 5, 2009)

Hmmm, after checking out the kickgaming site, looks very nice and easy to navigate. it works well with opera browser. great designer!


----------



## Kirby102 (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh wow... This redesign is awesome! It even comes with a price matcher... calucator 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (unless I didn't pick it up before)

Good job on the new look, I hope to purchase from you guys in the future


----------



## saxamo (Jun 5, 2009)

I've ordered from kickgaming before and it was nice. The old layout was confusing, like many others had said. I hope to win the contest and I hope the new design spurs more business for them!

p.s. Their replacement cases are cheap! I think I'm going to order one for my sister's DS lite in which the hinge had broken off.


----------



## WiiLee (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow I just went to your website and it is amazing the interface is so much better that dealextreme and I love your site. So far I have a DSi and a Wii.


----------



## Omega_2 (Jun 5, 2009)

I just came back from my vacation to see that-YES! site back up and running, not to mention awesome to boot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




The site feels so easy to navigate and use, no way are the NDS newbies going to get lost in this place.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now where'd my wallet run off to......??


----------



## doz592 (Jun 5, 2009)

Their site was already nice to look at, Flash just made it a whole lot better! (Not unlike most other flash cart sites...)


----------



## viz (Jun 5, 2009)

site looks good yep


----------



## popdog23 (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow it looks really good.
Better than I expected when I checked it out.


----------



## ryuhosuke (Jun 5, 2009)

very impressive. Very clean. Good Job of relaunching kickgaming. I know as a canadian I will always buy goods from your site. I hope you will have a successful business.


----------



## Xenocide33 (Jun 5, 2009)

Yay For Kick Gaming! Love their ultra cool super page and love their prices even more! They are my #1 store for life!


----------



## Davy32 (Jun 5, 2009)

Do they ship the products to Europe?!?!?!?


----------



## soulstalker (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice! I'll bookmark this site for the next time I'm in the market for this stuff.

However, I have to post this constructive criticism: Perhaps it's just me, but this site does not display correctly in Mozilla Firefox 3.0.10...  But it seems to be fine in IE 8.


----------



## Hellow (Jun 5, 2009)

wow i didnt know how good kick gaming was, never been on there site before just so you know im not kissing up just to win lol


----------



## lavachoke (Jun 5, 2009)

I've shopped at Kick Gaming for the M3 DS Simply among other things.  I highly recommend them.  I love the new site.  A big improvement, with a more streamlined  layout, which makes it easier on the eyes. kudos to them.  Now they're holding a contest? that's way beyond awesome!!


----------



## MarvinMar (Jun 5, 2009)

I would love to win one of these sets.
Wife needs a new card anyways.


----------



## GBAfan12 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey are they giving away prizes? If they are i need to be in it!
in need new DS chip.
Mine really stuufed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IntRed (Jun 5, 2009)

Great overhaul of the site, looks cleaner now. 

Good luck with the contest everybody.


----------



## sanghoku (Jun 5, 2009)

yay! great design & great service... i started with the ds scene when i got my 1st supercard minisd from them... too bad they didn't have the cyclo or my 2nd card would have come from canada aswell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




keep it up!!


----------



## Guzzie (Jun 5, 2009)

Both are great carts, pretty hard to go wrong either way. It's wonderful these guys sponsor GBATemp like this though.


----------



## Issac (Jun 5, 2009)

The site looks good, but the menu on the left hand side isn't working on this computer with IE7... (It's not mine).
Looks like there are only dots because I think the text is shrinked or something.
Nice of them to offer all these stuff! I think that's something everyone here enjoys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One question though: Does the DSi flashcards work on normal DS's?


----------



## FaSMaN (Jun 5, 2009)

Ive never tried Kick Gaming before but Ive heard good things maybe next time Ill order my flashcard from them


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 5, 2009)

Ooohlala! I like the steam-like product/news scroller! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The black theme is awesome! looks great (I prefer it over the red theme).
Very fast loading, I know that lagging on newegg is annoying and makes me want to buy somewhere that's able to at least handle me, great job on a fast server!
Hurray for accepting PayPal orders!
Lastly, I like the javascript menus on the top, they just look nice (I'm a fool for rounded edges! haha).

Beautifully done, may be buying a DSi here real soon! Those soft skins look good, most likely will buy!


----------



## ZenithMkII (Jun 5, 2009)

20 Lucky winners?!?! Holy crud. Well I really wanna get my hands on a Super Card. I always hated losing but with this card i can Save State and Load State. Awesome Good Luck to everyone!!!


----------



## eagle128 (Jun 5, 2009)

looks like a great site I will check around there next time I order.


----------



## bodom-child (Jun 5, 2009)

Wouah, it's really generous, and the new website looks really great! Keep up the good job!


----------



## bazzi_h (Jun 5, 2009)

It definitely looks a lot better than the website before and looks much easier to navigate ... although it still takes me ages to load the website but that might be my crappy internet connection.


----------



## zebadboy (Jun 5, 2009)

He he it's a great way to be known, really I love this site, I was using dealextreme before, but with all the problems I got from them, I really think about going for kickgaming, prices are great and since the got the $CAN currency, it'll be easier for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyway i'm in for the contest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: I really love this kind of publicity!


----------



## ghost1a (Jun 5, 2009)

I hadn't checked their site out before, but it looks good.  Easy to find what I wanted to look at, good prices, shipping looks reasonable...  Now I just have to save up some money and decide for sure what I want to order.


----------



## XxXNEROXxX (Jun 5, 2009)

I wonder if this site can rival Deal--- Game By Game. 

Looks good...will order something from them tomorrow (if i can find anything)


----------



## Elfish (Jun 5, 2009)

pretty nice thing!
thx for making  raffles


----------



## Rowan (Jun 5, 2009)

wow that site looks great never really gone on the reccomended sites but i see why you would reccomend it it looks great, im really thinking of buying from them in the near future


----------



## Inferno (Jun 5, 2009)

I tried in vain for month to buy a DSi linker from Hong Kong but my parcel never camed to me. So if I can win one, maybe it's the solution.
Thanks for this contest.


----------



## argi73 (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice job! Good luck with the new site :-)


----------



## DaDAM (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice another contest! The site looks really nice and it's easier to find the things that I want.


----------



## Carl326 (Jun 5, 2009)

This is the third competetion(haven't won once so far) I've entered for this site although I've only made 2 posts so far and have been registered for aggeesss now

anyway I hope I win this one


----------



## Barta (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice redesign.
They got everything you need for you handheld. Great work.


----------



## anvil992 (Jun 5, 2009)

Site looks OK, but my impression is that it's a little bit overloaded with stuff. It would be great if on the index page you would not see a lot of stuff at once, but rather a few best offers in each category, like DSL carts, DSi carts, Accesories. No more than 1-2 items in each category.


----------



## Twitch (Jun 5, 2009)

I am also one of many customers satisfied with Kick Gaming.  It's one of few sites located in Canada catering to flash card aficionados.


----------



## acoccimi (Jun 5, 2009)

Good luck to everyone entering (properly)! And congratulations to the winners-to-be (hopefully one of them will be myself)!


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Jun 5, 2009)

I wish kick gaming the best of luck in selling their stuff and i hope they keep doing these kind of comps!


YOU ROCK!

AND GBATEMP ROCKS!


----------



## fenix4o9 (Jun 5, 2009)

hmm every one is commenting on how amazing the new kick gaming site looks.... ya it looks good but the deals are better. who could pass up a free mario mushroom.. ill order a ds supercard just to get my hands on a 1up mush anyday mad props kick gaming


----------



## alphax13 (Jun 5, 2009)

Cool. Sounds like a neat contest to get some buzz going for the new site.
Congrats to whoever wins.


----------



## ediblebird (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice Competition. And the new site is good, nice and simple navigation.


----------



## Razorwing (Jun 5, 2009)

Gotta say after having a quick look around the site the new design looks really sleek and as fenix just said some of the deals they have got on look pretty good too


----------



## KeitaroBaka (Jun 5, 2009)

Glad to see kickgaming is back more lively. The new design is just awesome.


----------



## Pcygigas (Jun 5, 2009)

the web looks so freindly now 
I'll consider if the shipping is fast...


----------



## Shady Guy Jose (Jun 5, 2009)

The site is awesome. This prize giveaway makes it even more awesome, and I'm just going to hope for luck.


----------



## MistahJelly (Jun 5, 2009)

Kick Gaming, you guys are awesome. Pretty Snazy' design you got going on the new site too.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 5, 2009)

Gorgeous new site overhaul. Easy navigation, I also like the fact you can change the font and text size to meet your viewing requirements. May even tempt me to buy from there in the future


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 5, 2009)

Amazing how many replies a topic gets in such little time when prizes are involved


----------



## Filler (Jun 5, 2009)

I simply love the header with that pixely background. However the gigantic scrolling bar in the center kinda ruins it. But oh well that's only the frontpage so who gives a ****.


----------



## BillyBoy32 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great site


----------



## SnT2k (Jun 5, 2009)

Which countries are eligible?

The site is _sleek_ though I have some reservations on the site designs (looks a bit too cop-out), but usability is great, especially when adding items to cart.


----------



## Algot (Jun 5, 2009)

Just checked the site... looks najs!
I got my DSi yesterday so I was just starting to look for a DSi flash card.


----------



## chaossonic (Jun 5, 2009)

I like the new site. I'll definitely remember it for the next time I need some gaming accessories.


----------



## red_fox (Jun 5, 2009)

Cool, I always like a good competition


----------



## Quake (Jun 5, 2009)

WoW! Ein Gewinnspiel,da mache ich doch mit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dank Kickgaming.com und Gbatemp.net!
Ich wünsche mir Eine Flashkarte schon lange für mein DSi


----------



## putamierda (Jun 5, 2009)

Ok, let's see if I'm for once lucky and get some nice prize!!!
I wish the rest of posters very bad luck and I hope I get something.
Thanks for the items.


----------



## Akuma147 (Jun 5, 2009)

The site looks great!  The sliding menus are very well done and intuitive.


----------



## mega man x (Jun 5, 2009)

Good look for the new site. Wish you guys luck in this contest, though i hope I win as well. i might be getting me a new card so lets have a look...


----------



## SylvWolf (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice, the new site design looks pretty cool. Good job to these sites for holding these contests. I'll be sure to shop there in the future.


----------



## Raikiri (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow, site looks amazing, i really like the design
and wireless sensor bars for the wii are way cheaper there then they are over here! i might have to get one!


----------



## WoobiE (Jun 5, 2009)

Wicked new design. Love the colours as well.


----------



## zeromac (Jun 5, 2009)

well its nice to see the website get a overhaul, i guess dealwoot gamebygame will have some competition


----------



## wohoo (Jun 5, 2009)

This is awesome! I love competitions where all you have to do is to sit back and relax!


----------



## Dukie (Jun 5, 2009)

The site really looks nice! Too bad it doesn't show what the shipping costs are.


----------



## arcy (Jun 5, 2009)

Great site, never got a chance to visit the old one before the redesign. Perhaps I'll pick up a Supercard (if i don't win one!) if the review is positive. More reputable sites to order from is a win for everyone.


----------



## ConJ (Jun 5, 2009)

Taotally agree with the rest of you guys, really nice site, top job! 

Ive never ordered from them before, do they ship to the UK?

Fingers crossed for the win!


----------



## antimatter (Jun 5, 2009)

i like the site design. reminds me of dx a bit!


----------



## AntvgX (Jun 5, 2009)

Congratz Kick Gaming with their new site!
*+_+ prizes prizes prizes*


----------



## stivsama (Jun 5, 2009)

Too bad cyclo aren't available? That's the next card I was planning to purchase (i'd rather purchase cyclo before dsi, if I ever really will "upgrade" my DSl)

Love the price matching thing going on tho. Itouch has ingame guide, right? I'd probably settle for that and buy it here if i don't win.


----------



## nutella (Jun 5, 2009)

looks kool. i have a zelda version of that stylus. i got it from my foreign echange trip to hk and japan. would love that mario one though.


----------



## CoffeeCup (Jun 5, 2009)

To make that site even better AND to drop the prizes, can life even get any better  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Would be a lovely thing if I could win though, my r4 had it`s best days T.T


----------



## debasser (Jun 5, 2009)

Site looks great, i like the wee deal scroller at the top. Do they post to the UK????


----------



## QuickSilverMC (Jun 5, 2009)

wow, the site looks amazing! the next thing i will buy will definitely be from there
good range of stuff too, thanks


----------



## MC DUI (Jun 5, 2009)

Look at those new accounts fly!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kick Gaming are a great site and I like the new design, keep up the good work guys


----------



## hitmanpham (Jun 5, 2009)

Cheers for your relaunch Kick Gaming! Long live gbatemp.net!!!


----------



## Skye07 (Jun 5, 2009)

Woot another flashcard site renewing. Glad at least some of them innovate. Looking forward buying from them.


----------



## jpxdude (Jun 5, 2009)

Congratulations to Kick Gaming for the site re-launch!  It's pretty fancy!!  I have a couple issues with it though which I hope can be used constructively!  

On my PC specifically, the left-hand menu where it says Products has text which is really really small and unreadable.  I'm assuming these are menu items, but they literally look like dots on my screen (1680x1050).  

Also, I know your prices are displayed predominently in USD and CAD, but if you had options for £ and EUR, that might encourage more overseas purchases 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Loving the animations though, great presentation!


----------



## Raster (Jun 5, 2009)

I am new to the DSI and have been learning alot from this site. I also added Kick Gaming to my favorites for all my DSI needs. Awsome site both of you!!!!!! Keep up the great work, and can't wait to do business with you.


----------



## SomeGuyGG (Jun 5, 2009)

I've been using Kicktrading/kickgaming for a long time. They are one of the best Canadian mod stores out there. The owners are fantastic and the customer support is #1. They even sponsored a prize for a small game tournament I held for Mario Kart DS back in the day! 

I just wish they would carry mod chips, but at least their flash cart selection is great!


----------



## KirovAir (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice, I like the new layout!


----------



## fatherjack (Jun 5, 2009)

looks good - 

jpxdude is right about the left hand 'products' list headings, and its not the settings (im on 1280x768)

currency is another valid one, worldwideweb = worldwidecustomers

other than that, yeah looks good.

.........and I'll put my first post up on the site to review my prize


----------



## Fafnir (Jun 5, 2009)

Ah, didn't know about this site. Thanks for the link, GBAtemp. I'll definitely be frequenting it.


----------



## creepingcreep (Jun 5, 2009)

Great new look and just in time for my new SC purchase


----------



## WioWao (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice site but theres one thing i cant find on the site  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Im considering buying a new Micro SD card because my current card is only 2 gb  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But i cant find where does it say what class card it is?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Also does anyone know if they ship outside North America?
http://www.kickgaming.com/kingston-microsdhc-p-305.html

Edit: Found it when i pressed "Features" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But still do they ship outside North America?


----------



## ykz (Jun 5, 2009)

Haven't heard of the site before, but it looks kinda nice...
I might buy a DSi if I win something


----------



## bufHalo (Jun 5, 2009)

Wish all the members good luck. And myself a little bit more.


----------



## Bergunzo (Jun 5, 2009)

compliments for the site! Very complete and well designed. Bye!


----------



## redsmas (Jun 5, 2009)

Another competition i will not win
Here is a good question will they ship to the UK if i buy from them???


----------



## samred (Jun 5, 2009)

The interface isn't quite loading for me on the home page--products on the top flash bit don't link to their pages. Other than that, looks good. Thanks again for the giveaway.


----------



## pelago (Jun 5, 2009)

Another member from the UK here - hopefully that is ok. It would be nice to have something to replace my aging G6 Lite!


----------



## Joey90 (Jun 5, 2009)

Looks good, although I'm afraid dealextreme is still going to be my favourite place to go...


----------



## Zonix (Jun 5, 2009)

Hello everyone and good luck with the competition. By the way the new site is awesome!


----------



## Nocash27 (Jun 5, 2009)

Well that's really nice of them. And the new site looks really good. Thanks guys!


----------



## HeNMaNOLC (Jun 5, 2009)

I like the new design a lot. It´s slim, yet powerful. Would love to win one of the kits nevertheless, otherwise I´d have to spend my hard-earned money to buy stuff myself.


----------



## callmebob (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks Kick Gaming for the raffle!

Accepts PayPal!! Good Idea!


----------



## webjedi (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice lookng site.  The "product" section on the left side is unreadable within IE 7 - the words are super micro - they look like tiny dots.  It appears ok in Firefox.


----------



## Akothegreat (Jun 5, 2009)

So much prices! It's good to be at GBATemp
Keep Kick Gaming alive


----------



## Marauding (Jun 5, 2009)

Looks like i could see how Kickgaming operates now. Gook luck everyone!


----------



## George290506 (Jun 5, 2009)

*A very good* start for *A very good* shop.
Your gifts are these that anybody need nowadays.


----------



## si_ok (Jun 5, 2009)

That looks like a very well made site. I do wish the navigation was at the top though, rather than having to scroll down to get to it.


----------



## bathingapebape (Jun 5, 2009)

Haven't had the pleasure of ordering from you guys yet, but hopefully that could change in the future.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 5, 2009)

i think a win would make me think about buying an dsi after all


----------



## hihikatamari (Jun 5, 2009)

I will check out the store later, it look promising.


----------



## 1337Nemo (Jun 5, 2009)

Since my old Flashcard (ncard) died .. or at least wont play most of the games, this comes in quiet good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I hope I win one. I never won anything before..


----------



## jan777 (Jun 5, 2009)

im getting either a dsi or a x360 later this year...and i must say this would come in handy..



-----------
i also hope to win


----------



## psd (Jun 5, 2009)

The new website looks nice

Congrats on the relauncd


----------



## richardv (Jun 5, 2009)

Great work on the new site!


----------



## ATMB (Jun 5, 2009)

I want to participate in this, too.

I want a DSi, but for now I'll have to be happy with my DS lite.... but I'm sparing money to buy it!






 Let's see if I can win a supercard dsi


----------



## cyrus85 (Jun 5, 2009)

I've never heard of this website before, but this raffle is a great way to get publicity and hits.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 5, 2009)

does it ship to other countries apart us and canada?


----------



## shadowmancer (Jun 5, 2009)

Site looks nice, good features, easy to navigate. Kick still needs more items in the shop though.


----------



## diablow2000 (Jun 5, 2009)

Good update, site looks nice and navigation is real easy. And what's most impressing - site passed W3C validaton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jun 5, 2009)

The new website is really nice. Great way to promote the site, make a contest. I hope I can win a Supercard DSOnei.


----------



## Xandecs (Jun 5, 2009)

This is a great sponsoring contest!


----------



## bug2000 (Jun 5, 2009)

Doesn't look bad.
Though, the promotional part on the top got me confused thinking it's click able.


----------



## Carnivean (Jun 5, 2009)

Relaunches are always interesting, shame they never normally spur me to buying anything new.


----------



## Esoth (Jun 5, 2009)

Well, hopefully these don't have the dodgy contact/connection issues that the acekard2i do... That's horrendously annoying.

...Thinking about an upgrade just because of that.


----------



## rObOu (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice website


----------



## Daminite (Jun 5, 2009)

i hadnt heard of the supercard dsonei before this...


----------



## DrHectic (Jun 5, 2009)

Website looks nice! I might buy one of those nice dslite cases


----------



## danyukhin (Jun 5, 2009)

Sure is awesome! Am looking forward to buy sumthing there=)


----------



## Plaguefox (Jun 5, 2009)

I don't mind entering, and it gives me a chance to check out the design.

I didn't get a chance to see the old site, but the new site is very clean and easy to digest.  I'm fond of the way data is laid out, and especially fond of how little data is presented on the main page.  Too many sites are a complete cluttered mess of ads on the main page.

I do think the person who designed it went a little overboard with dynamic content: being able to change the font type is a bit goofy and that feature doesn't seem to deserve the top row.  I guess you could say the same for the text size and background color, but both have their hypothetical uses: text size is useful for people who don't know how to adjust it in their own browser (though greying out the text size options when they can no longer be used would be useful; there are only three options!) and the background color change is typically useful for decreasing the overall brightness of a page.  That kind of feature is usually most functional when it inverts the entire page (for those fond of old-school terminal design) but I don't know if that kind of thing has any place on the web anymore.  

Also, on a cursory glance, the showcase on the top of the page seems to scroll between the three options more quickly than their content can be read.  I realize there's a pause option, but perhaps mousing over the showcase will automatically pause the scroll until you move the mouse away.  Generally if the mouse is focused on a web element it has the user's attention—the same user who might not have noticed the pause button—and making sure it doesn't slide away as he's reading it would be useful.

I have to admit, the design is so "new web smooth" that I get the impression it's based on a template purchased somewhere, but I have to remember that real people can make real dedicates sites.  

Really, it's so much cleaner than what I'm used to seeing on these kinds of store sites.   Kudos.  Now I'll have to make an order some time to see if the service matches the site.


----------



## chad13dale (Jun 5, 2009)

I am simply amazed at how economic friendly their DS LITE replacement casings are. Back here they cost around let's say almost $30 and they sell it for 19? Epic win!  Hope this counts as an entry but... still... sweet deals.


----------



## eyePop (Jun 5, 2009)

Site looks great ! loving the new design and the competition is definitely wonderful =]


----------



## Wekker (Jun 5, 2009)

for some reason that site give me a feeling that it pretty empty, apparently it is the color white
they should put more text or icon or more random stuff to make the site less empty. make other color


----------



## Xyrho (Jun 5, 2009)

The redesign looks really great, good job! And it's really great that you guys are doing this, good luck to everyone.


----------



## testatura (Jun 5, 2009)

dear santa:

I would like a new bike,very expensive,not cheap one like mine,lcd tv,so i could get back that square meter my curent tv covers,and some nice sofa,not bumpy.. oh and beer,a lot of beeer,and some smokes maybe.. 

wait,wrong thread.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nice site,looks nintendo a bit..


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jun 5, 2009)

The new website looks nice. It looks very professional. =)


----------



## killians (Jun 5, 2009)

Just checked out the site and easy to navigate.  I'm looking for those wii feet replacements and they have them.  thanks

...I just bought them


----------



## Quark^2 (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice site.
Now gief DSi?


----------



## darksnow (Jun 5, 2009)

site looks fairly easy to use o.o


----------



## arsenal-rider&#3 (Jun 5, 2009)

WOW! what a website, it looks nice too!. Hope i win the contest, i'd love to win one of the Supercard DSONEi. also an itouch2 might not be soo bad. Also love GBATemp!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doggy124 (Jun 5, 2009)

The new site looks nice : )


----------



## kenen02 (Jun 5, 2009)

The website looks much nicer, with new products placed at the front of page. It is organized in a way where people can change currency and can choose prducts easier. Hope you have a great re-launch.


----------



## Tri3dgE (Jun 5, 2009)

Looks like the site is pretty good.  Layout is good, but the background feels more is to be wanted; maybe something much cooler next time.  The stock prices are pretty good also, plus they ship internationally too!   I might buy a replacement case from them in the future.

Too bad though they have no available accessories and add-ons for past systems such the PS2.


----------



## pitman (Jun 5, 2009)

Looks great, the only think bothering me is no shipping prices posted anywhere (I don't want to fake order something to get calculated shipping).
Next time I need something for my NDS Lite I check at Kick Gaming first


----------



## Ruri (Jun 5, 2009)

It's a nice-looking redesign.

But in the unlikely event that I actually win the contest, I'll have to actually buy a DSi!  What a conundrum.


----------



## clownz (Jun 5, 2009)

That's an awesome layout that they have chosen to use. I like how the newer/interesting products get scrolled from the top. I didn't even know there was a Dsi card until I saw their site ;\.

I'll have to keep it bookmarked and visit it as often as I do gbatemp. I'll definitely be shopping there in the future, especially since their an affiliate to gbatemp. You guys know what your doing and I can trust your affiliates because your site is well maintained, well explained, and knowledgeable.

Thanks gbatemp for finding some awesome affiliates to network with.


----------



## MartijnTiny (Jun 5, 2009)

damn, that are some nice prizes, and their new site looks awesome too. hope i win some


----------



## superrob (Jun 5, 2009)

Not a bad redesign.. i do infact like it


----------



## rafcor (Jun 5, 2009)

Well, they ship for Brazil now, let's see how it goes now


----------



## TuMatos (Jun 5, 2009)

not that i have ever visited their old website, but this one looks rather good.


----------



## glowy (Jun 5, 2009)

Yaay another compo, and another accessories site to add to my favorites.. *starts browsing*


----------



## ninovalenti (Jun 5, 2009)

i would still buy something on this GREAT store ^.^ good luck with re launch


----------



## Athlon-pv (Jun 5, 2009)

i WAS HERE


----------



## illini90 (Jun 5, 2009)

Good luck with the relaunch and thanks for the contest - very generous with the prizes.


----------



## Ryupower (Jun 5, 2009)

free stuff is always nice
it nice to see site get redesign and keep up to date


----------



## damiussus (Jun 5, 2009)

I love the new site, and the guys that run it in general.  I have ordered from there a few times and have always been pleased with the service and the items I purchased.  Will, and have, always recommend them.


----------



## Mbmax (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey ! why not me ?

Let's take this chance.


----------



## StativeGoaL (Jun 5, 2009)

i don't think that i'll win...but it's worth a try


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Jun 5, 2009)

So much sites are rebuilding why?
Is this a hype?


----------



## matt1freek (Jun 5, 2009)

I've always thought kicktrading was a good shop with reasonable prices. I should definetely go check them out again.


----------



## BeatriceTheGolde (Jun 5, 2009)

The existence of an online store in Canada can be considered one of our greatest internet achievements.


----------



## DrYHeLL (Jun 5, 2009)

Another redesign? Didn't they just rename and reformat their store about a month ago? 

Or am I thinking of a different store. In any case I have to go check out this updated website. I may not need DSi stuff but hey new stuff is new (and works for my regular DS Lite)


----------



## jruschme (Jun 5, 2009)

Thank you Kick Gaming for such a nice contest.


----------



## Willemoke (Jun 5, 2009)

It's always good to see a good website turn in something beautifull. It really looks reliable, might buy a xbox360 controller mod there, they look cool.


----------



## Smatchmo (Jun 5, 2009)

the new site design is a _definite _improvement. I've been looking around for another flashcard and I imagine I'd get the order package must faster from them since it'd be shipped from Canada instead of from halfway around the world.


----------



## Prince Medion (Jun 5, 2009)

Awesome contest, will check out the new site design soon.


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 5, 2009)

The redesigned site is looking pretty good.  Very cool of these guys to offer up some prizes.


----------



## Ryohai (Jun 5, 2009)

Never knew about them but it's really nice to offer so much tools for GBATemp and of course us !
Keep up the good work !


----------



## Evan123456789 (Jun 5, 2009)

my two favorite things free stuff and DSi flash cards it's good to see a business promoting itself through GBATemp


----------



## guywitknife (Jun 5, 2009)

Kick Gaming is a neat name for a neat store.


----------



## df78 (Jun 5, 2009)

Prices are competitive, clean interface, and best of all, designed by gamers for gamers. Well done!


----------



## atomikramp (Jun 5, 2009)

i just took a quick look, the site looks really professionally designed and easy to navigate between the different sections

but i just wanted to know about the screen protectors, mine are nearly dead due to overplaying my DS (aahh the world ends with you did his part) are these posted in the frontpage original japan imported hori or not?
it's pretty hard to determine from the picture


----------



## luke_c (Jun 5, 2009)

Iv been using Kick gaming for awhile, love the new design, far better and tons quicker shipping that DX (Took three weeks for my Acekard to arrive)


----------



## illuvatar (Jun 5, 2009)

i've been thinking of upgrading to a dsi anyway so i'll definately have to give this site a good look over


----------



## |Wolf| (Jun 5, 2009)

Prices look good to me. Page load lot faster. Simple and effective.


----------



## nonnonnon (Jun 5, 2009)

oh no! i dobble posted! please forgive me. i use my dsi to answer and doubble posted by a mistake. any chance i might will be forgiven?
like just put one of my post in the raffel?


----------



## nonnonnon (Jun 5, 2009)

Great with all those contest.i did'nt win last time with dealwoot/gamebygame, hope i win this time!


----------



## kentasama (Jun 5, 2009)

really like the new site! it's look awesome!


----------



## Dingler (Jun 5, 2009)

The length from your wrist to your elbow is the same as the length of your foot.


----------



## Darzen (Jun 5, 2009)

This contest is great! i can't wait to see who wins the prizes.


----------



## Totis (Jun 5, 2009)

The site is great. Very user-friendly...


----------



## KriX (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice colors!
I'm loving the fact the banner is not a Flash one : great job to the dev team to have been able to create a jscript banner!!

In my mind, it lacks a Euro currency 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




European rise their hands:


----------



## Dark^'^Knigh (Jun 5, 2009)

Dingler said:
			
		

> The length from your wrist to your elbow is the same as the length of your foot.


Also, your belt size is the same as your neck size.

*Off topic  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : Kick Gaming kicks ass!! Well, off I go to check it out...I just may need to shop for another flashcart when/if MenuDo "hits the streets".


----------



## arogance1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Never been to the site before, so after reading the news, thought it was worth checking out, and it is a really nice looking page.
Well done on the new design guys


----------



## pven (Jun 5, 2009)

The new site looks very nice!


----------



## RPG Hacker (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow! Already the second website undergoing an overhaul. Pretty awesome! I'll check it out


----------



## freshness (Jun 5, 2009)

seems to be a really good shop...but i´m not livin in the us so for me its not so interesting....the style of the page is clear und the navigation perfect!


----------



## henkp (Jun 5, 2009)

Site looks nice! I would like one of them DSi's since my release-day DS Phat gave up the ghost yesterday


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 5, 2009)

That's one hell of a nice design! I must admit I never wanted to check what they had to offer, but now I see I should have checked earlier, cause their prices for the SuperCards are VERY low!


----------



## peterg19 (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice job on the site.  Nice clean look and it is very easy to find everything.


----------



## nomis (Jun 5, 2009)

Simple but still vey professional layout which gives intrest to shop. Me like!


----------



## vergilite (Jun 5, 2009)

WOW this site rules i mean what a DEAL WOO HOO YEAH GO KICK GAMING


----------



## RedIce (Jun 5, 2009)

Definitely enjoy the new site: white, clean, attractive layout. 
It also has a little intro to flash carts which is definitely very welcome for newcomers.
GJ.


----------



## zuron7 (Jun 5, 2009)

Kick your gaming for kickgaming.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 5, 2009)

whoa $2.95 for a screen protector! gotta get me loads soon


----------



## FullMetal529 (Jun 5, 2009)

love the site, love nintendo, think i'll get a new micro sd for my M3 if I don't win


----------



## Escape (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow :S
Sure would love to get one of those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



worth giving it a shot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anyways was planing on buying a NDSi and a suitable flash cart, so if I wont win, I guess I could buy one from the site xD


----------



## 1carlos (Jun 5, 2009)

The new site looks pretty cool, I hope i win something even if I get a screen protector or something it's all good lol


----------



## Jundeezy (Jun 5, 2009)

Hmm, I've never bought from Kick Gaming, I guess now I'll consider buying my next product from there.


----------



## robgraves (Jun 5, 2009)

i need to buy another flashcart, haven't seen this site yet, maybe i'll check it out


----------



## Camoi (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi,

Another great contest, and hopefully, not the last one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Camoi


----------



## dud190 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great site. Thanks for being affiliated with GBAtemp


----------



## BiscuitBee (Jun 5, 2009)

There's a soft spot in my heart for companies that have a maple leaf in their logo.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jun 5, 2009)

/me hopes to win something


----------



## Izzy011 (Jun 5, 2009)

I didnt like the old design, but this one is way better.

I thought they changed the sites name ha ha....


----------



## budrow66 (Jun 5, 2009)

Love the look of the new site. The new prices are cool to. Way to go


----------



## TheUntouchable (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow, verry impressive site! Prices are really nice, next time i will buy there


----------



## miezu (Jun 5, 2009)

Hmm my 2nd contest hope I'll win something


----------



## kicknhorse (Jun 5, 2009)

I think this is also, as many others very exciting. I have been reading on GBAtemp for a very long time, but this is my first post (and brand new account!). 

I am at work and bored with it, so I decided to check what new releases there are, and I just wanted to join in and take part! 

Thank you and take care


----------



## phyl0x (Jun 5, 2009)

does the dsi cards work with the DSware downloads?  i havent kept up on this stuff... but am interested now that more decent stuff is being published.   hope to win this card, i'd have to pick up a dsi...too bad the current colors are ugly.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 5, 2009)

Kick Gaming Kicks Ass in Gaming Supplies!

Thats all I got.


----------



## eSquire (Jun 5, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> does the dsi cards work with the DSware downloads?


I don't think so, unfortunately.

Even though I don't have a DSi, I'd still want an SCDS1i, but I'll also settle for an iTouch2. As they say, free stuff is free...


----------



## shred6waves (Jun 5, 2009)

this was my first time being to kick gaming and i have to say im really impressed with the products they sell!

maybe ill get a case mod for my wii......


----------



## Breyer (Jun 5, 2009)

Umm, the font in the left hand menu is REALLY tiny, can't read it.

Using IE7...


----------



## Hocus Cadabra (Jun 5, 2009)

I've been thinking about getting one of these.  I was waiting for the Cyclo team to come out with something, but they've disappeared off the face of the earth, and now their site is down.


----------



## dohclude (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice overhaul guys! It's always good to refresh your site once in a while.


----------



## MaHe (Jun 5, 2009)

I really COULD use a DSi flashcard ...


----------



## xylos (Jun 5, 2009)

Well it seems that Kickgaming looks pretty awesome with their new layout.  Many other flashcart shops should really get an overhaul with a shiny coat like this sites!


----------



## Yourshadow (Jun 5, 2009)

*Count me in to*

Cool and organized, simply rocks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Getting my DSI soon so would be handy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great job!


----------



## bladerx (Jun 5, 2009)

I hope I'm one of the lucky winners, cheers.


----------



## pellOttO (Jun 5, 2009)

I was just looking for a Canadian site to buy a new DS card.  Great looking site and easy to navigate.


----------



## ax3llvsu (Jun 5, 2009)

Sweet! I love that site.. 

Hopefully I can finally get a flash card for my little sister. Im tired of sharing my R4, lol.


----------



## matrix121391 (Jun 5, 2009)

Site looks amazing and it's always good to have more variety when it comes to buying DS accessories. What's more is that this site seems highly trustworthy, so expect me to be a future customer (once I need to buy something)!


----------



## jy2 (Jun 5, 2009)

elricorico said:
			
		

> Looks like a pretty slick site, I may have to get myself a wireless sensor bar for my Wii, anyone know how well it works?



I have a wireless sensor bar for my Wii. Has an on-off button, and a 1 hour and 2hour timer setting. It's rather neat. Comes with a cable to charge it via USB too!


----------



## Marcel100 (Jun 5, 2009)

New site is pretty good. For sure it's better than the old one. The search engine isn't working for me at the moment. You're on a a good way to be the best internet shop with accessories to consoles.


----------



## tphi (Jun 5, 2009)

Amazing ! I know I have nearly no chance to win, but I try


----------



## Tal3n (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice to see Interac Online is working now  and prominent, Its such a slick way of paying for stuff.


----------



## adrianojbc (Jun 5, 2009)

Congratulations for the new site!
I buy my first Super card DS one with kick gaming... 
Thanks for the great efforts!


----------



## Krestent (Jun 5, 2009)

I mainly want a SCDSonei so I'm safe if Nintendo blocks all the new flashcarts(AK2i, EZVi, etc).  Before I got a DSi I had a DSL with the original SCDSone.


----------



## Fun_Zephyr (Jun 5, 2009)

Very slick site and easy to navigate. Defnitely makes it a pleasurable experience to visit


----------



## tajio (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow! I love the new design KickGaming, I want to be a proffesinal Web Designer, but man that design is amazing! I love the navigation


----------



## Ceesjah (Jun 5, 2009)

The colours are awesome, and the site is really awesome. The designers did a great job! I like how easy it is to navigate around the site, too!

cheers!


----------



## Walthor (Jun 5, 2009)

The site looks amazing,  its a very nice and very clear. have been to the site couple of times to look at the products and i find that they have done a great job on the new layout.


----------



## Gullwing (Jun 5, 2009)

The design is cool and useful... but I personally think that they should update their products list soon... Well It's just me...


----------



## lil-devil (Jun 5, 2009)

hey awesome =] 

tho their layout still kinda looks like the old one but it looks more detailed more stuffs in it like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and i see things got cheaper also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyways thats cool =]

gj kick gaming ^^


----------



## superuber_ultra_ (Jun 5, 2009)

The symbol is awsome! I was planning to move to Canada and you have the Canadian symbol so GO CANADA. Well Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## totoyo (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi all, nice website and products.
As I am from France I checked out the Shipping section. Everything seems fine for a correct delivery here.

I just want to let you know that there is a mistyping in your menu: in the "Orders" tab, you have "Shi*ppp*ing & Delivery". It is not my mother tongue, but it looks like you can correct that.

Best of luck for the business.


----------



## walkearth (Jun 5, 2009)

Win something only by posting in a thread!? Wow.
And you know what? I've never heard about Kick Gaming before


----------



## kogepan (Jun 5, 2009)

The new site is looking great!  Sleek and clean! It will definitely attract alot of consumers!


----------



## Generic112 (Jun 5, 2009)

The site looks great, and I really think that I'll use it to order things for my DSi when I get it. Looks really professional and has a bunch of accessories for sale. It really looks like a one-stop shop for any gamer. Great job.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jun 5, 2009)

The new site looks pretty good. I like the red, grey white combination a lot.
Congratulations to the designer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Keep up the good work!!


----------



## kiba93 (Jun 5, 2009)

wow the interface of the website is good
red and white I like those colour

gigidi gigidi goo


----------



## maxdaling (Jun 5, 2009)

The site is looking nice, good stuff kickgaming.com!  Thanks for the opportunity to win some stuff!


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 5, 2009)

Acekard 2i for $25? Not bad.

Can't hurt to leave a post in this thread.


----------



## tyga (Jun 5, 2009)

Never won anything in my life! I figured I would try this one out see if I'm still unlucky.

lol


----------



## findonovan95 (Jun 5, 2009)

This site looks realy cool, good design, good prices, good name and nice logo! I must buy a DSi flashcard from here...unless I win lol but that ain't gonna happen. I've only ever won a home-made scarf from a raffle...lol!


----------



## Tokiopop (Jun 5, 2009)

Yay, my first GBAtemp competition! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, the site does look pretty sweet. The next time I'm ordering something I'll be sure to check out this site, before going straight to DX. Looking good!

I hope the competition includes England 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: *findonovan95*, if you think only winning a scarf is bad, all I've won is a tie rack. A tie rack for crying out loud, and it wasn't even a nice one. At least I have somewhere to put my tie now...


----------



## orangecat44 (Jun 5, 2009)

the new layout is awesome.
alot better than the previous one.


----------



## omgdaniel (Jun 5, 2009)

good luck on the new website and the raffle


----------



## mateo245 (Jun 5, 2009)

the new design looks very smooth ,they yet need to get more articles thus its a good beggining for a dsi section ,i luv the stylus i will like to see a larger selection of accesories i know it will take a time but personaly i think it will grow but this is a great shopnot only because its design too because of the quality of the products.
ihope this post counts i never tried one of gbatemps contests but its great for those whose countries dont get this things easily

personaly thanks gbatemp


----------



## Dr.Norton (Jun 5, 2009)

by far my favourite gaming site/store thats in range of where i live. +rep to my Canadians! lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hope i can get luck this time! best of luck to everyone else as well !


----------



## Strider (Jun 5, 2009)

Since the Supercard CF was my first flash card (for the GBA) I'd really like to have a Supercard DSONEi


----------



## blobby97 (Jun 5, 2009)

Wicked new site guys!!! Must of taken lot's of hard work, well done :-[


----------



## chuudra (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice site, too bad I am located in England so it wouldn't make much sense to buy from there, but I would definitely consider it if I lived in the U.S.

Once again, nice site


----------



## Dead Ghost (Jun 5, 2009)

...and i don't even have a DSi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If i win (lol) i'll buy one for sure...


----------



## megahunter (Jun 5, 2009)

i need a new flashcart for my DS i only got an old R4 with a broken spring that dosent like my games anymore


----------



## F34R (Jun 5, 2009)

I definitely like the new site design.  While the previous wasn't that hard to get around, I agree it is even more simple now.  Congrats on the new site KG!!


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Jun 5, 2009)

WOW this is so Exciting!!! I hope I win! im so nervous.... (my first gbatemp competition.!


----------



## Kyrue (Jun 5, 2009)

Very cool that Kick Gaming is donating these cards. I've purchased several things from them in the past.


----------



## cdanil (Jun 5, 2009)

My chances to win are slim , I like the new site.


----------



## ashender (Jun 5, 2009)

Congrats kick Gaming I never been too your website, but I been looking for a good modding website and your setup is welcoming, and congrats and thanks for giving out free stuff!!!! Good luck with racking in the cash, and  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need a reason to buy a dsi since I got the ds phantom and it is getting old so thanks for the motivation your officially bookmarked!!


----------



## KLR (Jun 5, 2009)

i didn't know this website but i'm sur it will be pretty good to offer somes nices stuff. I will check toward once it will be open.


----------



## tripellex (Jun 5, 2009)

'Gratz, Kick Gaming! I'll be sure to check out the new site ASAP.


----------



## Rogue_Ninja (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice site congrats guys.


----------



## jackinstoon (Jun 5, 2009)

The new design KikGaming is really trendy and very comfortable! Compared to the old interface is much better navigate, excellent especially for inexperienced users for purchases on the Web! I offer my compliments to the site.
Thank You

Jackinstoon


----------



## Zerotance (Jun 5, 2009)

As it is a re-launch, I think that they want to make the site  even better, and from what I have heard, it is the best place to buy DS flashcards. I think that they can be the best site to buy from, but I have not bought from it because I come from the UK, and from Kick gaming, it might take a long time. I might eventually buy from there.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It looks REALLY nice, and I think that it will attract more customers because it looks good. That means that the team has to think about the people that they sell the products to. It looks very easy to use, and it is also very quick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. They also have the new DSi flashcards, which is a big bonus. You can also change the font size etc. This means that if you cant see it properly (and I can see the website quite easily) so it means that it is easier to use. They have 167 reviews WOW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (http://www.kickgaming.com/reviews.php)


----------



## Jran Sakarra (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey Leaving my comment.
Kick Gaming is a great site and has soem great prices and some good shipping times.


----------



## Doc.X (Jun 5, 2009)

The site is sweet i was navigating thru it yesterday for like 1 hour ( yea i know no Life ) but needless to say looks great


----------



## luflan (Jun 5, 2009)

really nice site =D


----------



## ImmortalOmega (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm looking for a good flashcard, i already have an acekard 2i, and i plan to buy a new flashcard, so i'll check Kick Gaming out. It'd be cool if i win a supercard though, so whatever.


----------



## DLOGAN (Jun 5, 2009)

Great prices, do you take GBP? If not then I'll definately be opening a PayPal (assuming you take PayPal?)

Well done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !


----------



## updowners (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow! Looks much better now. 


(hopefully I will also win the comp)


----------



## arctic_flame (Jun 5, 2009)

The site degrades pretty well with javascript off. However, it makes the page extremely long.

Is anyone reading these?

P.S. My birthday is the day of the draw


----------



## hankchill (Jun 5, 2009)

KickGaming have always been a rockin' place to order from 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In fact, I had just ordered from them two days ago


----------



## Awdofgum (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh nice. Another giveaway. 
Much appreciated GBAtemp and Kickgaming


----------



## Anorhc (Jun 5, 2009)

You guys need to make contests like this more often. I'm sure traffic will go through to roof with more people wanting to log in to see what's going on here.


----------



## Evilmagedemon (Jun 5, 2009)

I like the scrolling thingy on the front page =)


----------



## DEagleson (Jun 5, 2009)

Just checked out the new site and i really like the main site design with that big menu where you can browse the items.
Other than that im really interested in how shipping items would work.
I live in Norway so whats why this is very important.
If anyone knows about this, fell free to pm me.


----------



## DigitalSquirrel (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow, beautiful website, Kick Gaming. Puts Dealwoot behind. I'd hope to buy something nice from you guys in the future, I need me a new reputable source. The give-away added a lot of props in my book. Insta-bookmark.


----------



## Platinum14 (Jun 5, 2009)

Congratulations Kick Gaming! The new site is awesome!


----------



## cory1492 (Jun 5, 2009)

60 pages already, everyone loves a freebie I guess...

Hands down, kickgaming is the best online experience I've had - even when things went horribly wrong with one of my orders they went above and beyond and always get my recommendation, even if they chose to re-do their site in god awful colors in hand coded text only (which thankfully they haven't.)


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2009)

The new site layout looks really good. Even though I never ordered there before I have only heard positive things about them.



			
				cory1492 said:
			
		

> 60 pages already, everyone loves a freebie I guess...


Absolutely.


----------



## PKInferno (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice to see a secure site for purchasing ds flash cards and accessories. Some of the PSP and Wii stuff caught my eye so I'll be shopping after this post


----------



## Chaosruler (Jun 5, 2009)

That's weird, I have never heard of this store
if they are better then DX then I will have a "snack" there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



~Hopes to win an iTouch2~


----------



## silent sniper (Jun 5, 2009)

Looks like a great site, i hope i win!!!!!!

i'm in need of a new flash cart


----------



## ragnamuffin (Jun 5, 2009)

I hope this event increases their customer base. I ordered a GBA expansion pack from them a while back and the service was great. Shipping was less than on the website because I had it sent to my parents' place in a neighbouring province, and they were really friendly. I'll definitely order from them again if I need something gaming-related.


----------



## segaboy7 (Jun 5, 2009)

Awesome Site!!!  Wicked prices and I especially like the how you can switch between US and Canadian Currency .  I can't wait to start buying some stuff off the site


----------



## ruel (Jun 5, 2009)

This is a really cool contest, but I have no idea what anybody would do with 10 carts if they won. Maybe give them to friends???


----------



## dogm23 (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice look.  Haven't been here before but have had friends swear by the site.  Grats on the redesign


----------



## dragster215 (Jun 5, 2009)

which cart do you guys think is better?

i enter


----------



## Kaistlin (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm happy to see this site relaunch. I think it is cool to know that these sites are still being created. I like its design and its products.  

This could be cool if they translate it in french so i could understand easier their descriptions and all, but it's already good as it is now.


----------



## gk.7 (Jun 5, 2009)

I love you guys! YAY!


----------



## ThatShane (Jun 5, 2009)

Oooh prize, I need to join in ^^ Good to see an old affiliate getting a rehaul with a new site, and even better to see them giving the chance of a prize


----------



## Andrut (Jun 5, 2009)

could really use the stylus seeing as mine got lost recently and i dont have a replacement
also would be glad to replace my dstt clone with something better :3 so 3 cheers for the Kick Gaming and good luck to everyone in this thread.
maybe i will buy the stylus if i dont win the prices arent bad


----------



## QuiGon (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow, i didnt know the "Kick Gaming" onlineshop but it looks pretty modern and serious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love the scrolling menu and the easy product search to find what you want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All in all the redesign was a fantastic idea to introduce all kinds of NDS gamers, the new ones and the nds freaks


----------



## claycay (Jun 5, 2009)

Clear Design !
Well, good work


----------



## azuravian (Jun 5, 2009)

Redesign looks great.  Love the color scheme.  Good job, guys.


----------



## Harumy (Jun 5, 2009)

I didn't know about his site, but it seems pretty cool


----------



## CompFreak07 (Jun 5, 2009)

The new design looks great! I am getting a DSI tomorrow so this would be great if I won. Thanks GBATemp for the contest and good luck to all.


----------



## mysticdrake (Jun 5, 2009)

at times, this feels like trying to win the lotto...


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 5, 2009)

i have commented here just to congratulate kickgaming... dont enter me in the contest... i dont own a dsi
i hope u get good scores and sales full time


----------



## Bubamacko (Jun 5, 2009)

Good for the Kick Gaming people.


----------



## brb286 (Jun 5, 2009)

Awesome!  Another contest right along with the announcement of the new Red DSi~  The Mario themed stylus would look great with one of those babies.


----------



## Joshunar (Jun 5, 2009)

Well I haven't been to GBAtemp in a while

We have a saying in my country - the coyote of the desert likes to eat the heart of the young and the blood drips down to his children for breakfast, lunch and dinner and only the ribs will be broken. 
-Tino


----------



## daanienke (Jun 5, 2009)

Great contest and the new www.kickgaming.com looks great!!!


----------



## Matt93 (Jun 5, 2009)

The site looks AMAZING!  Very nice setup.


----------



## zincsterio (Jun 5, 2009)

I like the new layout a lot!  Easy to navigate and responsive.


----------



## Outrager (Jun 5, 2009)

Liking the redesign. Easy to navigate and not cluttered.


----------



## MDoggie (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes, the site itself is really looking nice. Will forward some friends there when they upgrade to the DSi.


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (Jun 5, 2009)

The new site is fantastic! Love the layout!


----------



## Daihatsuboy (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow, the site looks very very nice. I love how everything is so flowing.

Thanks, Kick Gaming, for the prizes!


----------



## ignance (Jun 5, 2009)

I just saw the site, and I must say, I am impressed. I've never visited kick-gaming before this thread made me aware of it, but I am certainly going to be a frequenter from here on in! The offer of a free magic mushroom with purchase of supercard is amazing for three reasons:

1. The supercard has always been my flashcard of choice.

2. The prices are very competitive, so my purchase of a DSONEi supercard through kick-gaming is very likely.

3. The mushroom makes me quite nostalgic, as they look like the ones I won from an arcade in Hon-Atsugi a couple years ago.

Basically, well done, and I wish the best of success for the crew of Kick Gaming!


----------



## themuddaload (Jun 5, 2009)

The new site looks clean, the font changing and text size changers are pretty cool. The giveaway is nice, i will have to consider Kick Gaming if and when my m3real finally dies.


----------



## darthdarovit (Jun 5, 2009)

Pretty good site. Some items you can get cheap other places, but so far its the best layout ive seen so far.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 5, 2009)

Niiiiice.


----------



## sakisds (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice! The site looks really good. And thanks a lot for this contest!


----------



## darkfhang (Jun 5, 2009)

The site looks really nice, and the prices seem quite reasonable as well.  I'll definitely keep it in mind for future purchases.


----------



## Oath (Jun 5, 2009)

I never win any of these contests


----------



## steveo581 (Jun 5, 2009)

wow, new site looks great. cool contest


----------



## fmauNeko (Jun 5, 2009)

I havn't known the old site, but this one is simply awesome!
Great design, great range of products, that website ROCKS


----------



## zjam (Jun 5, 2009)

i'm in.


----------



## mumeix (Jun 5, 2009)

man, i LOVE kick gaming!  that's where i bought my M3 DS Real set.  the shipping was pretty fast from canada to the us, and the price at the time was better than anyone else.  cool to see a contest like this!


----------



## ninchya (Jun 5, 2009)

That is so AWESOME LAWL

flash carts stylus and micro sd Thats so cool

LAWL there are some cheap prices there too




I LIKE PIE

When life gives you melons you know you are dislexic XD


----------



## zelgadis (Jun 5, 2009)

Great business idea! The new site is much more...pretty... for a lack of a better word haha, but it is very impressive!! Definitely helps the buyer feel more comfortable when shopping on the site. I also like the idea of the competition for the users


----------



## Tomy Sakazaki (Jun 5, 2009)

Site layout is nice, easy to find what we want.
Wished that I had known the site before purchasing my flashcards


----------



## calgone (Jun 5, 2009)

Great competition - I'd like to win one of these so I can save up for a NEC CRV43!

Hmmm perhaps the NEC screen could be inspiration for a new DSi Anti-lite?


----------



## acky (Jun 5, 2009)

Looks better than Game by Game website


----------



## doyama (Jun 5, 2009)

Not a bad redesign. At least the flash interface is pretty quick in processing.


----------



## Jonny9797 (Jun 5, 2009)

I have never bought from them but I will definitely check them out next time I am in the market for a new card.  These drawings are great ways to get people to check out a website.  : )


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow man, the site looks prodigious, kick gaming's prices are so reasonable, ill be sure to make a transaction there very soon, keep up the good work and good luck kick gaming


----------



## WrSmega (Jun 5, 2009)

the prizes look nice, *goes to play KH: 358*


----------



## Rytram (Jun 5, 2009)

My old DS-X needs to be to be upgraded. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





( 
I think an these would be fine addition to my gaming household.


----------



## MossyMax (Jun 5, 2009)

New site looks really cool, I've been a happy customer for a few years, and the new features look great. The red toolbar is quite slick. 
Only thing is, when browsing through the products, it's not very intuitive getting to the actual product page, I clicked on the name and price until I realized that only the picture was hyperlinked for some reason.
Otherwise, great site, and good job keeping the dream alive for Canadians!


----------



## Llamanator (Jun 5, 2009)

I just got an iTouchDS card right before they announced the DSi and I'm still using a phat Ds because I don't want to upgrade and buy another flashcart. So I could really use this :]


----------



## choji (Jun 5, 2009)

Great looking site.  Really like the sliding part of the new design.  I remember I bought a few things from them a few years back.  I was happy with my purchase but my only gripe was there shipping rate.  I think it used to be close to $10 just to ship an item to the US but I see that has changed since then.


----------



## Prevent (Jun 5, 2009)

Great website and great new design, it looks more up to date now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and I also notice their edge cards are real cheap, its the cheapest iv seen so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,
keep the prices where they are, and keep up the good work.


----------



## thieves like us (Jun 5, 2009)

wow! 64 pages of comments already. the site re-design is ok, (to be honest, I'm not a fan of flash/dhtml-based websites since they tend to go overboard and concentrate on trying to make it look slick rather than being intuitive and easy to use.

with that said, kick gaming has fallen into this trap as well. the site used to be pretty straight forward, easy to navigate and fast. now, it appears to chug along at about 1/2 speed and you have to do a lot of excessive clicking to get down to the level of information that provides some detail.

additionally, cascading menus are the bane of laptop users everywhere and yet more and more sites are using them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hopefully, kick gaming with take some of the comments here to heart and bring us a v3.0 website that is easier to navigate once again. I will still continue to use them for purchases, as I've done in the past due to their great service and low prices on most items. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit:
12 hours later and my opinion has changed. the site is running silky smooth now and is very easy to navigate. their server must have been experiencing some heavy traffic due to the number of people viewing this thread.


----------



## jackal47 (Jun 5, 2009)

New Site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 New Stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all i gotta say is 2 thumbs up


----------



## Eggman32 (Jun 5, 2009)

Haven't seen this site before, but it looks nice! I was thinking of getting another flash card, so my brother can have one. Maybe I'll buy from here? Thanks Kick Gaming!


----------



## bobrules (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice redesign! Thanks once again.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 5, 2009)

The new site looks great - the resizing window when you scroll through the enlarged images is a nice touch!


----------



## The Guardian (Jun 5, 2009)

good luck with the relaunch!  I hope it improves your business!


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm glad that they got an overhaul. Good for them! I bought my M3 Real from them, and they have great customer support, and service!

Check them out!


----------



## slayer223 (Jun 5, 2009)

I am really liking the replacement cases. My DS isn't even broken anymore and I still want to buy one. And the new site looks really good.


----------



## ACaed (Jun 5, 2009)

OOh, iTouches and Supercard DSONEis.

Just the thing for that new DSi I was planning on picking up...

Good luck to all who enter.


----------



## Civori (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow, this contest seems to be popular. The odds of winning seem to be very slim xD. Anyway, I would like to participate in this event. I really like the new site and the prices are very reasonable and affordable to even me (As poor as I am being jobless and all). Well, I wish the best of luck to all of you. After all, that's what you need to win am I right? Luck.

A Super Card DSONEi would be cool to own, be an R4 replacement and one that works on my DSi.


----------



## Umbreon999 (Jun 5, 2009)

The site looks great. If I ever need to buy any accessorys for my DS or Wii, I'' be sure to biuy it from them.


----------



## games4646 (Jun 5, 2009)

The new site look sick!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kickgaming is one of the best site i known so far
with great sells and fast shipping


----------



## darkpaladinmfc (Jun 5, 2009)

A friend of mine asked me where to get a good flashcart from yesterday. I'll give him the link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## yoavyoavyoav (Jun 5, 2009)

Very nice design for your new site..

Once I upgrade to a DSi , I'm sure gonna look on your site for a fleshcart.


----------



## edisonbebo (Jun 5, 2009)

wow..nice site and nice prize giveaway.i really hope i win.

i need that 2.0 gb sd card


----------



## Maeglin (Jun 5, 2009)

Don't think i'll win but... who knows?


----------



## dudenator (Jun 5, 2009)

this is pretty siiick i would love to win this compo (although i probably won't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## SkankButta (Jun 5, 2009)

Sounds like wonderful advertising. I just purchased a card for my little sister from Kick recently. Now if only I win one of those prize packages...


----------



## Dizzy Doom (Jun 5, 2009)

I liked the new design, it looks very nice.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## geoflcl (Jun 5, 2009)

Kick Gaming gets a makeover? Now I can be aesthetically pleased while shopping for bodacious DS swag.

(Insert facepalm-inducing suck-up-to-Kick-Gaming smiley here)


----------



## Aafter (Jun 5, 2009)

Hopefully I win. Then my girlfriend could have her own card instead of me being terrified of mine getting corrupted or losing saves or smashed or lit on fire or eaten by a dinosaur...


----------



## anaxs (Jun 5, 2009)

man i really wanna win and get one pf those


----------



## Alato (Jun 5, 2009)

Cool, site looks nice.

Kickgaming(or rather, kicktrading) is where I bought my first DS flash card(M3 Simply), and I remember getting a tri-wing screwdriver. :]
I've sort of forgotten about it until now, but yeah, looks good. Might consider buying again.


----------



## dark42 (Jun 5, 2009)

Cool site, I'm probably gonna buy there soon!


----------



## Fighter2 (Jun 5, 2009)

Slick Site, I apreciate the ability to go between Canadian and American prices anywhere on the site
it could use a click on product name to go to product description feature.


----------



## Flamey87 (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow, this is really cool of them. I'm definitely going to check their site, if I don't win something, >=P.


----------



## Sandman00009 (Jun 5, 2009)

This site looks sweet if i dont win i might just buy something from there later on =]


----------



## PSOCecil (Jun 5, 2009)

Never even heard of this store before, but sooner or later I plan on getting a DSi, maybe once Virtual Console hits it... but I'll want that DSi Supercard.. I'll probably look at Kick to compare prices.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jun 5, 2009)

Joined every contest so far and not won a single one. Hopefully this is the time.


----------



## Sportsmaniac1322 (Jun 5, 2009)

If I win this I'll finally go out and buy myself a DSi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Daimao (Jun 5, 2009)

Another great contest


----------



## NaokiKitsuhine (Jun 5, 2009)

The new design was amazing! Really Liked! I'm planing to buy FC for DSi in a near future, when I get hands in one.

DS Gaming is the best thing in the world! *-*


----------



## GenesisX (Jun 5, 2009)

"Not I" Said the fox


----------



## necroment (Jun 5, 2009)

Sounds good.

Such giveaway contest always get me exited. I hope that the almighty random  will chose me )

Also the website looks ok. Wish you good sales.


----------



## nooberjones (Jun 5, 2009)

cool site hope i win


----------



## ufo999 (Jun 5, 2009)

i never been a lucky man.
this time i try the contest. 
next week i'll get married and it could be a nice present from kick-gaming and gbatemp


----------



## Distorted Soul (Jun 5, 2009)

This is amazing and exciting! The supercard is the best flash card for dsi so far. Thanks to Kick gaming, we're have a chance to have another contest!


----------



## Governa (Jun 5, 2009)

So I have to post something interesting... ok, how about this: What 99% website uptime really means:

If your site's uptime is:
99% - it's down 3 days, 15 hours, 36 minutes
99.9% - it's down 8 hours, 45 minutes, 36 seconds
99.99% - it's down 52 minutes, 33 seconds
99.999% - it's down 5 minutes, 15 seconds
99.9999% - it's down 31 seconds
a year. Pretty interesting...

Cheers!


----------



## OsCatalepticos (Jun 5, 2009)

Welcome Back! Site Looks Awesome.


----------



## Findecanno (Jun 5, 2009)

Site looks nice. I like how they dont sell fake R4s like most flashcard sites these days. So many people are sucked into buying them.


----------



## lildaz (Jun 5, 2009)

Great looking site....I always see these give aways from KG.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 5, 2009)

I never win anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is my chance to turn it around


----------



## Agent007 (Jun 5, 2009)

The redesign of Kick Gaming looks SICK! I hope they will have more success in the future!


----------



## Zav (Jun 5, 2009)

So many sites are redesigning but the new look of the website actually makes me more likely to buy from them


----------



## stahl (Jun 5, 2009)

If I win this contest I will promote this site.


----------



## snikerz (Jun 5, 2009)

The site looks fine. I like it


----------



## PuyoDead (Jun 5, 2009)

Me! Me! Oooo, pick me!

Seriously though, any more reliable flash kit sellers sticking around is always a good thing.


----------



## phorrest (Jun 5, 2009)

Sweet new site.


----------



## btags (Jun 5, 2009)

Never heard of kick gaming before i read this article, after checking out their site i may have to start buying through them


----------



## bubolechka (Jun 5, 2009)

BIG thanks for Kick Gaming that they made this happend.This is really good way to invite new members/buyers like me.And of course BIG thanks for GBAtemp too for everything they made for us.So many interesting contest,soooo many usefull information,Very good community and all that make my favorite place to stay online.Here you can find and learn something new at any second.Regards


----------



## Icyfrodo (Jun 5, 2009)

the new design is pretty awesome, might order some things from here


----------



## Shebang (Jun 5, 2009)

Please count me in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best greetings from Belgium

shebang


----------



## N-TG (Jun 5, 2009)

Don't know how to say except good luck with the new design and keep supporting gbatemp for ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But so many pages...wonder how hard will be to find the winners...


----------



## unknownworlder (Jun 5, 2009)

Site looks very nice... I like red and grey.
Cant wait to see who wins.


----------



## TeraS (Jun 5, 2009)

Very good job indeed!

Looks much better than before, and much more professional.


----------



## frankfuter (Jun 5, 2009)

hi everyone,
i just popped in to write about this new amazing site.
YOU GUYS ROX!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




cheers from poland


----------



## gamefreak94 (Jun 5, 2009)

wow this is my first gbatemp contest. i know i might not win but i so hope i do i need more stuff for my ds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  well GL to everyone thats entering


----------



## awssk8er (Jun 5, 2009)

This would be sick to win.

I love you guys. =D


----------



## Louse76 (Jun 5, 2009)

Good looking site!

I would prefer if the revolving stuff at the top started paused though. I'd rather navigate myself then having it move like that.


----------



## joychung (Jun 5, 2009)

the site Kickgaming look good with the flash integrated. The only missing is the Free Stuff (Stylus and Musroom) come with the product doesn't appear on the Product Description. It's only in the Homepage flash. If I didn't have Flash Player I didn't even know they give Stylus and Musroom with it.

Just my opinion. Don't blame me.




P.S.: Sorry but where i'm working, the browser don't have flash integrated.


----------



## Zeffie (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow, this is very nice of Kick Gaming to sponsor this raffle. I'd love to win a Supercard (or the other one)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for hosting this! I like Kick Gaming's new site design, BTW.


----------



## submit545 (Jun 5, 2009)

oh man, i really hope i win either one of the flashcards, i heard that both of them are awesome


----------



## sudeki300 (Jun 5, 2009)

good luck with the relauch kick gaming all the best for the future...................sudeki300


----------



## Spartan A24 (Jun 5, 2009)

The new site looks fantastic, Kick Gaming! I hope I win, but I doubt I will, out of a 1000 people... Wouldn't hurt to try though.


----------



## Ludo6431 (Jun 5, 2009)

CODE#include 
#include 
#include 
#include 

int main(int argc, char *argv[]) {
ÂÂÂÂconsoleDemoInit();

ÂÂÂÂgtAPI api;
ÂÂÂÂgt_initAPI(&api);

ÂÂÂÂif(api.message_is_constructive(main)) printf("Usefull message !! \n");
ÂÂÂÂelse printf("Useless message ¡¡ ");

ÂÂÂÂwhile(1) swiWaitForVBlanks();

ÂÂÂÂreturn 0;ÂÂÂÂ// makes some compilers happy
}


----------



## Teelow (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow the New Site looks amazing and i like &&
hehe I hope I Win
GO Kicking Gaming U ROCK!XP


----------



## Ryukouki (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow another raffle! I love GBAtemp! Best of luck to everyone! And kickgaming is a great site, I would recommend them to anyone because of good service and shipping times! Once again, good luck to all and have fun! Go KickGaming!


----------



## leetcakes (Jun 5, 2009)

lol, really good site now better with new design.
been around forever


----------



## Shyvnal (Jun 5, 2009)

This is a reply


----------



## amonkeydotnet (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow the layout of the site looks really cool!
So nice and neat and easy to navigate.


----------



## _s3_ (Jun 5, 2009)

OOOH first contest , fingers crossed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , nice site by the way. Great Prizes!


----------



## darkangel5000 (Jun 5, 2009)

Whew, the page is looking better than ever with the flash-overview-thingy (which is pretty cool tbh).
+ I kinda like the new design, it looks a bit "wiiish" to me, I don't know why


----------



## Loginer (Jun 6, 2009)

The new design looks really good. I can only think of one thing to fix: The website does not work if JavaScript is disabled. A simple fallback site without fancy animations and stuff would solve that problem.


----------



## Kreatur84 (Jun 6, 2009)

hey guys nice site.it`s the right moment.
at the moment i search a new flashcard 4 my DSL/i .
It`s a really good moment 4 the news


----------



## emirof (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes and the design looks great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (and also we love these give-away competitions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Gunfreak11 (Jun 6, 2009)

Their site looks amazing save for a couple of things (Which of course is my opinion). That would be the products bar and content organization. Perhaps I am being too picky, but I think that the search bar should line up with the navigation bar. Their site should also include better organization for the flashcarts, such as DSi Flashcarts in the DSi sections, and DS flashcarts in the DS section.


----------



## starfox223 (Jun 6, 2009)

Where do I start? I completely love the new style and the Red and White is very sleek. 
Its pretty cool that you can change the font style and the text size, makes it accessible to those with less then stellar eye vision.
The prices have to be the best part. I've been wanting to get a Acekard2i for a while now but the cheapest place ships from china, they have the second cheapest AK2i I have seen and they ship right from good old Canada. 

Even if i don't get to be the 1 of the lucky 20 at least I know where I'm buying a AK2i from.

I never been in a GBAtemp contest these would be my first one.


----------



## PokemonHaker94 (Jun 6, 2009)

Gunfreak11 said:
			
		

> Their site looks amazing save for a couple of things (Which of course is my opinion). That would be the products bar and content organization. Perhaps I am being too picky, but I think that the search bar should line up with the navigation bar. Their site should also include better organization for the flashcarts, such as DSi Flashcarts in the DSi sections, and DS flashcarts in the DS section.


Wooowaaa cool, awesome


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for the opportunity to win some great prizes!!!! Good luck everyone and thanks again Kick Gaming!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The site looks awesome by the way!!! XD


----------



## titan_tim (Jun 6, 2009)

Ive been using an R4 for a while now, but I've been thinking about an upgrade for a while now.  The R4 just doesn't have enough support compared to the newer flash carts out there.


----------



## Seyiji (Jun 6, 2009)

I bought my first Flash Cart (R4) from Kick Gaming a few years back great service 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just wish they sold Wii replacement shells 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks like they sell replacement screws for Wii and the Triwing Screwdrivers though so thats cool


----------



## mobad (Jun 6, 2009)

I must say, I love the new design.  One of the best Canadian video game accessories sites just got better.


----------



## rabhw (Jun 6, 2009)

Kick Gaming is awesome, ordered from them once before


----------



## lathenia (Jun 6, 2009)

Ah damn. I wish I had known about this site when I bought my crap. The site seems great, as expected from gbatemp's affiliate.


----------



## DrKirre (Jun 6, 2009)

Niiiiice! Kick has been my choice of DS supplier for a long time. When I first got a flashcard, it was their set of Supercard SD and Superkey. I recently re-acquired a DS after my old one got stolen, and my first purchase was an M3 with rumble from Kick. I've told others this, and I'll tell it here: Kick is -the best-. Long live KG!


----------



## KazoWAR (Jun 6, 2009)

I hope I can win something! xD My old M3 Real is on its last legs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The clamps have broken and the card is no longer held together, As well the spring in the MicroSD slot is messing up and the MicroSD only clicks in like once every 10 times I try to put it in, and then I might get a no MicroSD found error!


----------



## link_xt (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice design of the site =D
And now I hope to be the chosen one! (one of the 20)


----------



## mightyjongyo (Jun 6, 2009)

The new site kind of reminds me of Target...lol. Don't have DSi yet but planning on getting one soon-ish.


----------



## Konstar (Jun 6, 2009)

Glad to see such a great site getting an upgrade! Loving the new layout. Cheers to the Kick Gaming team!


----------



## sturmen (Jun 6, 2009)

It's great that they've supported this wonderful community for so long. I hope they continue to do well forever!


----------



## Bigmac8484 (Jun 6, 2009)

The new site looks wonderful! Keep up the good work kick gaming!


----------



## superpsych (Jun 6, 2009)

love the new website, very functional.

keep up the good work!


----------



## 5H3N10n9 (Jun 6, 2009)

very nice website, i will place some order for my niece.


----------



## Briankealing (Jun 6, 2009)

Kickgaming looks impressive! I'm going to go buy something.


----------



## sonoi (Jun 6, 2009)

nice website. I will recommend my friends to the site!

Cheers


----------



## Mr.Leb (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## Phillipe (Jun 6, 2009)

Just hoping there's no 4th rule telling me to be from North America because there really is no such limitation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





By the way, the website is looking great!


----------



## Jay-D (Jun 6, 2009)

Good old Kick Gaming... Great job! I really like the new design, and as a customer i must say their service has always been great. Oh yeah, awesome products too.


----------



## hellohey (Jun 6, 2009)

http://www.kickgaming.com/wii-c-45.html?filter_id=13
lol ive always wondered where u get these >.


----------



## desotoman56 (Jun 6, 2009)

nice contest. i'm going to go check out the site now


----------



## Heatguyred (Jun 6, 2009)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I love contests.

I wonder if every gbatemp user has replied to this topic...


----------



## vgshaman (Jun 6, 2009)

The new look is sexy keep evolving


----------



## lurked (Jun 6, 2009)

wow! The site looks so slick. Looks awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I might go there to buy my ds accessories it looks reliable.


----------



## Shrooom (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm very impressed with this whole thing!


----------



## octopusfriend (Jun 6, 2009)

The website looks extremely slick and professional. I didn't find the shipping cost information at first, but then I scrolled all the way to the bottom - its good that its on every page. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If nothing else, this contest has brought kickgaming to my attention (I've never heard of it before) and I'll be sure to remember it when I go shopping next time.


----------



## PlooBloo (Jun 6, 2009)

Site looks awesome! Very easy to navigate and the menus are cool. xD


----------



## amazingnoob (Jun 6, 2009)

I like the new interface, looks nice.


----------



## Vahnyyz (Jun 6, 2009)

OMG I WANT IT! please let me win!!


----------



## ov312104c1 (Jun 6, 2009)

The site made my eyes bleed. In joy that is! 

As most people said, the site is very nice indeed. So not to piggyback on other people's comments, I'll leave it at that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Akotan (Jun 6, 2009)

So late for this but... Well... Who knows what will happen? (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Cidney (Jun 6, 2009)

Good job on the site redesign, Kick Gaming, and thanks for sponsoring this raffle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*hopes to win something*


----------



## Amici (Jun 6, 2009)

Website looks slick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And the prices are reasonable. Though I must admit haven't visited it before


----------



## Anubis (Jun 6, 2009)

White and simple, just the way I like it :3


----------



## Rommstain (Jun 6, 2009)

Free swag for free exposure... Every flashcart store wants to be GBAtemp's affiliate!

P.S.
As many others said -- nice design, sleek and professional.


----------



## purplesludge (Jun 6, 2009)

The site looks nice and prices aren't bad.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jun 6, 2009)

Interesting, now to see which site is next. Nice make over.


----------



## adjcn (Jun 6, 2009)

New site was very good continues thus. * Long life and prospers *


----------



## iseeall (Jun 6, 2009)

Pretty nice layout, simple for the eyes.


----------



## Angelic-Chaos (Jun 6, 2009)

haha, why is everybody commenting about the site? This Contest is attracting soo much attention =P 72 pages ~ so far ^^ 

edit:It seems its also drawing guests to join =P haha


----------



## xjustink (Jun 6, 2009)

the new design looks really great
i never entered one of these contests before
cuz they always required something difficult
thanks for an easier contest =)
and that mario stylus looks COOL. !


----------



## PHALLIUS (Jun 6, 2009)

The new look is great!


----------



## SundaEoBit (Jun 6, 2009)

I just bought a R4 a long time ago from Kick Gaming, it was an excelent service =D
Just shipped on time =D

I


----------



## MysteriousCookie (Jun 6, 2009)

site looks great!
I like the Flash thingy at the top


----------



## a2h (Jun 6, 2009)

Aah, site redesigns. I've done one myself to my own website recently.

Looks verrrry slick.


----------



## caffeinekid (Jun 6, 2009)

Congratulations on the relaunch. I hope it pulls in more sales and traffic. Good stuff guys!


----------



## knightroad (Jun 6, 2009)

The site looks very slick! Thanks for offering this contest.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jun 6, 2009)

Well then I'm hoping I am the lucking person. I must say Kick Game is completely new to me. Time to find if there is something that can catch my interest.


----------



## asuri (Jun 6, 2009)

Intricate yet simplistic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Maybe a choice on different hue of the site would be nice, the white is blinding. Congratz to the winner in advance!


----------



## JonLeung (Jun 6, 2009)

As a Canadian, I'm appreciative of any web site that caters well to us Canadians, since anything ordered from the States is usually subject to ridiculous shipping charges or customs or checks.

I believe I've bought from Kick Trading before, and for sure I'll take another look now.  Go Canadians!


----------



## Slippy (Jun 6, 2009)

Looks nice.  I'll probably be purchasing a DSi compatible flash cart from here in the future.


----------



## WiIFaN101 (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow, nice design! I'll be sure to order my next acecard from there


----------



## Kaarosu (Jun 6, 2009)

I really like how the site is so well organized and easy to browse.


----------



## FlashX007 (Jun 6, 2009)

The site looks beautiful and elegant with very classic touch of red and good site direction and design 
if i win this contest you don't know how much i would be happy i would be thrilled and jumping off my chair because i am desperate on getting a flashcart i really would appreciate if i won one and if i didn't at least i tried but i'm going to recommend the site from now on the site had extremely affordable things to buy and i was impressed good job kick gaming


----------



## mooney6 (Jun 6, 2009)

cool i bought a cyclos ds from them great price


----------



## icewarp (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for sponsoring, I hope I win!


----------



## SamusKnight2K (Jun 6, 2009)

I like cheese... There, where's my DSI flashcart? (Kidding)

Yeah, site looks good. Never bought from them before, didn't know they were in Canada. I'm in Washington state which means shipping should be pretty fast. I'll have to check that out sometime...

EDIT: On a quick note gotta say the replacement cases for NDS Lite is pretty tempting. Mine's been banged up alot thru the years I've had it including two deep cracks in the casing around the SLOT 1 port.


----------



## Smash Br0 (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey, very nice job on the site redesign, Kick Gaming! Keep up the good work.

I like how easy it is to find what I'm looking for on the site, and (of course) the competitive prices.

Along with DealExtreme, Kick Gaming is my go-to source for gaming "accessories." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(it sure would be nice to win a supercard... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Base (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice site. Been thinking of buying a new supercard.


----------



## th3d3vilscry (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow, nice site kick gaming. Like the uber organization of everything, really easy on the eyes. Hoping to buy something from you later.


----------



## Komnator (Jun 6, 2009)

I haven't win any present on internet I want this one

Thank you gbatemp and thank you kick gaming 

it is a good event for everyplayer of DS


----------



## Tsuchy (Jun 6, 2009)

Yay, grats on the new site improvement. I hope kick gaming does well in the future 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Andy_dud3 (Jun 6, 2009)

Great Stuff, flash-based website was the way to go. The old one was a bit tacky, but this one is sleek.


----------



## nash67 (Jun 6, 2009)

Brought my first flashcard from them 
Congrats on the site relaunch


----------



## Eject (Jun 6, 2009)

First of all, congrats on the site upgrade. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its looking really sweet and I really like the sliding info box. Really smooth. And the little tiled background at the top remindes me of DDR for some reason. Very well done and I hope you continue to prosper. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GBA Temp thanks for the competition and the 'lol' that came with this "sporting any even smarter design that last time" XD


----------



## tonkotsu (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice and clean design. Apple-ish but with more color.


----------



## skynth (Jun 6, 2009)

How about a poem? that's constructive, Builds imagination and bores us. Yup Definately... 

GBATEMP
Formally thee
Only place for me to be for he, she and them.
It welcomes thee!
It declines Spammers, Migrating noobs and mutating elephants.
Allowing me, you, he and she to finally L.I.P (Live in peace? HA HA? hahaha..?)
MAY GBATEMP ADVANCE!
An online community with its own NAME!
IT has me, you, he and she!
I sleep at night dreaming of GBATEMP!
It seems so ficticious.
IT allows me and to play thee!
Me and you, he and she AND THEM finally have somewhere to be!
MAY GBATEMP ADVANCE!

^like it?^ 

RATE IT THEN!

I know it was suppose to be about kick gaming, but too late.

I'll write another tomorow?


----------



## Don Tonberry (Jun 6, 2009)

Awesome new site design, I hope to buy many things from there


----------



## EvilSpiderman (Jun 6, 2009)

I register. Will be copping something real soon!


----------



## Elmaik (Jun 6, 2009)

Thats one of the best sites redesign I've ever seen, well theres not much redesigns I've seen but I think this one came up really good.

Might end up buying something for my DSi!


----------



## commdante (Jun 6, 2009)

Looks like a nice site ... I would give it a thought to order here.

I can't seem to find anything close to shipping costs, it has a decent FAQ though .. unlike most sites. Actually, it seems to cover must of MY faq's (most sites just have the usual bla bla, lot's of nonsense but of info: _just buy already!_) Big plus here. Accepts Paypal and even has some info about it .. big 2nd plus. Pretty good on info, but lacks estimates on delivery costs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seeing as companies often have delivery costs more than the actual product and often cost more then 15 euro's (20 dollars :?) for shipping in my own country, it's not that much to ask imo. Even an estimate could have customers to stay/keep the site in mind while comparing.

N/o, but no shipping costs (even as an estimate) "scares away" (read: looses the interest of) customers fast.

Oh well, probably lost my "ticket" ... but I actually hope they'll improve on the shipping-costs point.


----------



## ozg82889 (Jun 6, 2009)

thats nice of them to do that and its good publicity/advertising for them so its a win/win.

that's a lot of people who have entered though.


----------



## NextStep (Jun 6, 2009)

hope my post counts, 

dont know what to write, except that i've odered from them multiple times, for myself and for my friends.
they are pretty much the best provider that's in Canada, cause everywhere else is too expensive to ship here.

i recommend it to everyone in Canada for fast and reliable shipping.

p.s. i checked their new site. different, it's not all that different. 
the design layout is, but everything is pretty much the same place it used to be, buttons and item descriptions, etc.

looks good though!
change that isn't bad is always welcome.


----------



## Catlubber (Jun 6, 2009)

I can only see half of the site using my ie6, but Kick Gaming is a good enough reason for me to upgrade my browser.


----------



## Sephi (Jun 6, 2009)

as much as I hate these things, due to the fact that it brings in hundreds of one time posters that desperately want a cheap flashcart because their parents won't buy one, I guess I'm entering. I'll probably buy another DSi in a few 4-5 weeks.


----------



## trans416 (Jun 6, 2009)

i'm glad theres a new place to get stuff from instead of dealsxtreme. takes too long. my orders from canada are way faster. thankx guys. order from you soon


----------



## luney (Jun 6, 2009)

I have yet to order from these guys. Looking at the site and prices makes it very tempting though.


----------



## Saloma (Jun 6, 2009)

I like the site layout, looks nice and professional. I'll probably buy an SD card from here once I can get some cash.

I think some categories of products are a little too bare though. Perhaps bundles (Flashcard + SD card, etc)?


----------



## crystalbear (Jun 6, 2009)

wow just check out the website and it looks really awesome! , also posting for contest.


----------



## EnDeeEss (Jun 6, 2009)

kick gaming looks like a GREAT site to buy from. Will buy from in the future


----------



## tenshinoneko (Jun 6, 2009)

I like how the website looks ^^ it's so pretty and easy to navigate 

I will be crossing my finger for the contest ^^


----------



## colnago (Jun 6, 2009)

Website looks nice.
And lots of products.


----------



## toh_yxes (Jun 6, 2009)

hmmmm. Thats a pretty nifty design. But I don't ever win anything, no point entering. Cool website tho, might buy some Wii stuff.


----------



## kimit (Jun 6, 2009)

very generous of kick gaming good luck to every one


----------



## mollekemiel (Jun 6, 2009)

i wonder if they accept bean money  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Tzl8U7SXse4/RZad...money-image.jpg


----------



## moley (Jun 6, 2009)

I could do with a new flash card since R4 isnt the greatest but my psp memory stick just broke so thats a higher priority atm


----------



## Sonius (Jun 6, 2009)

congrats for the reissue of kick gaming,
best wishes for the future!


----------



## demitrius (Jun 6, 2009)

Good site, I bought my first card (M3 Simply) from them.


----------



## dryo (Jun 6, 2009)

I remember Kick gaming back when it was named Kick trading,still not sure what they ment with "trading"...well you trade money for carts but...well I'm sure they got a reason.I bought my Super Card SD from them, and it still keeps being my first  and only flash cart I've ever had, why changing for slot 1, still congrats on the web page,brilliant.


----------



## lafleche (Jun 6, 2009)

Great site.
The only thing it seems to be missing is some 'real'repair parts like uper and lower screens for DS(L) and on/off switches.
Unless of course that items arent part of the shop-strategy.

Anyhow: congrats and a DSi flashcard would really help me in the decission to buy a DSi...so bring one on :-)


----------



## Gangboy (Jun 6, 2009)

Congrats on you re-launch of the site, it's kickin ass!


----------



## ShigeruTR (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice news for *Kick Gaming.*
I like it.

Good luck to everyone for contest.


----------



## raptor5001 (Jun 6, 2009)

Excellent layout and design! *resists urge to spend money*


----------



## lyjman1 (Jun 6, 2009)

The new layout if pretty awesome and very professional. Great job to the design team!


----------



## wheely (Jun 6, 2009)

I'll do it like poetry


----------



## uschghost (Jun 6, 2009)

mh.. the site looks damn cool and the prizes seem to be fair^^ 
Maybe i get my new flashcard from there, as my R4 is slowly dieing.


----------



## heath88 (Jun 6, 2009)

Awesome site! Kudos to you guys! I will definitely need to bookmark your new site and visit for all my ds needs. Boy... I sure love Ds.

Congratulatons


----------



## BrandonM (Jun 6, 2009)

wow thanks if i win this i will not need to buy a new flashcart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but if i dont i can always buy one of that website if there realy cheap like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(first post ever!)

And GOOD LUCK EVERONE


----------



## Brocktree (Jun 6, 2009)

Layout. Colours. How wonderful and appealing to the visual sensory system. Good job.


----------



## sj_wizard_94 (Jun 6, 2009)

saw the design yesterday. love it so much. looks much more appealing. keep up the greatw work.


----------



## Beware (Jun 6, 2009)

Who doesn't LOVE free stuff!?


----------



## Plastron (Jun 6, 2009)

Is there any reason to buy a DSI is there any games that use the new gadets on it?????


----------



## ShAdOwFuRi (Jun 6, 2009)

Great site guys!! After buying from here, I must say the service is top notch!!


----------



## ersatz100 (Jun 6, 2009)

nice site, looks very clean. ive ordered stuff from there, came quick!


----------



## Individual (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm liking this new design.  The colors are easy on the eyes and it's extremely easy to find what you're looking for.  Simplistic but it works.

Congratulations on the re-launch KickGaming and I hope you continue supporting one of the best Nintendo (gaming for that matter) communities in the internet.  Wish you the best!


----------



## votethedead (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow, this is the site I was looking for, I was wandering where I can buy a flashcard that plays on DSi that I'm going to get on July and I was to afraid to order stuff from the internet. I think this site is relyable so I think I'll get a EZ flash when I get paid.


----------



## Sylontack (Jun 6, 2009)

oooh ooooh my first ever reply lol

i wanna wiinnnnn as much as... as cute this moogle is


----------



## mr deez (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello. I would imagine posters on this thread are attempting to heap praise on this site redesign in order to curry favour with the judging panel, sadly I can't do that as my internet is playing up, and frankly I can't be bothered. But hey this competition is all about raising awareness huh, so it's done the job.

So instead, for my entry here are my to ten uninteresting things that are hapening today - 

1) I have a mild hangover. Not so bad but it's woken me up and I can't sleep any longer so might as well type this drivel.
2) On the flip side, I have leftover curry in the lounge so at some point I shall be having that for breakfast. tasty.
3) Was planning a potential barbeque today but it looks distinctly grey outside so that might be off.
4) My mate found an arcade cabinet last night dumped in the street. Cursing the fact I have no room, but hoping he's popped it in his shed to tinker with later.
5) Need to do washing at some point. At the pub yesterday a mate thought it amusing to get his mrs' child to smear suncream on me. irritating.
6) No work this weekend! Fantastic stuff, so many issues with our botched dialler install so great news... 
7) My turntables appear to be smirking at me. NEED to get those set up again soon. and tidy those bloody records up.
8) Eating curry now. Helping.
9) STUPID INTERNET can't load hardly anything and this better post... I have a sneaking suspiscion that someone in my house is downloading the wire.
10) Didn't think I'd manage ten                   (someone better read this, althogh you'd be mad to)

YEAAH I just got the site loaded. snazzy. and Canadian, my sister lives there I'll have you know.

THANKS YOU AND GOOD LUCK.


**Edited for constructive criticism - those slide out options under products on the left look cool, but the text goes over the stuff in the middle making it tough to read and cheapening the look a touch**


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 6, 2009)

Really nice site
Why don't we have that kind of shop in Belgium 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I always have to order in the Netherlands (although I think I finally found a good Belgian one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Anyways, good luck everyone


----------



## Pharrit (Jun 6, 2009)

Yay, about time you guy came on back!


----------



## Hellios (Jun 6, 2009)

Meaningful post you say, no pressure right!

Well I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for the prize draw.


----------



## mad567 (Jun 6, 2009)

Sounds pretty cool.
If I'll be lucky I might get a flash card for my DsI.

KIck Gaming We love you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlexElder (Jun 6, 2009)

Good to see Canadian's representing the scene!


----------



## Count Duckula (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks to kickgaming.com and GBAtemp for making this comp happen.


----------



## nkn1983 (Jun 6, 2009)

Awesome. I remember buying stuff at Kick Gaming when I was still in Canada, the service and products were always outstanding. Good to see it changing to be even better.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm so glad another gaming website update its look to serve people more effeciency. It's rare to see this on a gaming website elsewhere and I must admit that I'll be enjoying their services even more. Hope more people will go to their new website


----------



## jester2000 (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice website!, Wish you all the best.


----------



## kenshin-dragon (Jun 6, 2009)

wow nice layout very pro. hey i'm starting on a rom hack of pokemon pearl and i'm wondering if any one has a text editing program for windows xp.


----------



## edo906 (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm very excite for this contest. I discovered the site KickGaming now and this is very very good. Thanks for all


----------



## bagszi (Jun 6, 2009)

Good to know there are now DSi flashcards too. In my country there aren't any shop who sales those. (sorry for bad English)


----------



## papyrus (Jun 6, 2009)

nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love this. . this sure certainly help people out where to buy quality products, flashcarts in general.  I hope i win this and buy a DSi (since my two DS's are broken) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Advance thank you for this kick gaming, seriously i need a DSi compatible flashcart badly. . .


----------



## leiger (Jun 6, 2009)

Never saw the original site, but this one looks great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They don't seem to sell the CycloDS though, which is what I was interested in. I suppose the chance to win a free flash cart (albeit not the CycloDS) is good enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Could always do with another one, or give one away.

EDIT: Very cheap! Now I've just got to figure out if they post to Aussie ...


----------



## ince (Jun 6, 2009)

like the site. hope it is very successful. will be using in the future to order some items.


----------



## MrDillDough (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice colours and simple but effective layout! Though it doesn't have a great range of items, it is pretty cheap.


----------



## kt.rules.u (Jun 6, 2009)

love the new site, simple to use and amazing background.
nice work x


----------



## lqraven (Jun 6, 2009)

New site looks great! One of the better looking online shops I've seen lately


----------



## mr_1306 (Jun 6, 2009)

wow.... looks amazing.

well hope the best for kick gaming


----------



## googjew (Jun 6, 2009)

looks nice, I wish I could make websites like that.....

Love how this thread has over 1k post BTW!


----------



## DukeDizko (Jun 6, 2009)

Really nice page & fair prices, have to check out shipping costs for Europe though. 
If they would sell the upcoming SNES/N64 Myth carts I'd love'em....


----------



## Keeley (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow just checked out the site and I must say it looks GORGEOUS no exaggeration! And 20 great flashcards for free? Quite generous haha, good job! I hope i win xD


----------



## elscorcho0 (Jun 6, 2009)

I like the left menu on the site.  It's really smooth.


----------



## rabz (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh that's very good contest !! 
Thanks Kick Gaming and GBATemp !!

In addition, i want both because i hesite between the Itouch 2 and SCDSoneI 

And i visite the site....
Good Design and more choices for flash carts and others.......Very Gooooood !!!!!
20 flash carts free.......Very Generoooouus !!!

One site offer all that : Kick Gaming !!!

Thanks GbaTemp and Kick Gaming !!!

Sorry for my English i have a bit difficult ! i'm French =)


----------



## Cerris (Jun 6, 2009)

Sweet. That is the contest and the site. Good job on both guys.


----------



## 2wirends (Jun 6, 2009)

The new site has a really slick menu. It looks professional and well done. I like how for the menu on the top, the thing fades when you slide your mouse down. The shadow effect for the menus are also very nice. 

It just looks. awesome. And breath taking.


----------



## sipoon (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey, Kick trading is canadian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Wolverine is canadian  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  well GOOD FOR YOU BUB... did i win?  EH?


----------



## The_JetSetBeat (Jun 6, 2009)

To the Kick guys: the site is looking very nice! Good work!


----------



## joko1 (Jun 6, 2009)

I hadn't visited the site until today, it looks clean and organized, not cluttered.


Congrats on the redesign!
Nice contest


----------



## p05ta1 (Jun 6, 2009)

nice web site. I have used bought from you before. It would be nice if the sales banner on the main page was click able. I saw the 5$ off deal on the m3 card but then you have to dig around to find it.


----------



## enomele (Jun 7, 2009)

Site looks good and comparatively priced. Will definately check them out when i get a new flash card.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice site.  I've used them before. Good company.


----------



## Shinjiko (Jun 7, 2009)

The new website looks really good. A great website just got better ^^.


----------



## Kenney (Jun 7, 2009)

Website looks great, really simple too!


----------



## thejakal (Jun 7, 2009)

I ordered from Kick gaming before, they're a good operation. Glad to see they're going strong.


----------



## NDSlinker (Jun 7, 2009)

glad to see kickgaming are expanding. I remember when they were a small site that sold the first generation supercards.


----------



## hencthurk (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice redesign, best of luck in the future


----------



## mrpurplebob (Jun 7, 2009)

wooo site looks very nice


----------



## PhoneGuy (Jun 7, 2009)

Site looks good with a nice selection of accessories for several consoles.


----------



## grzesiek87 (Jun 7, 2009)

Site looks awesome and got lots of stuff to buy.


----------



## Knew (Jun 7, 2009)

I would like to enter the giveaway...

Anyway, here are some of my suggestions, even though they aren't that great.

As I first entered the site, the things that caught my eyes were the colors. Usually, red means stop, restriction, none, and green means available, go, etc. I thought that if you changed the colors, for ex. Using the color red when you run out of stock, and using like green to list the price, to show that it's available. It's not that big of a deal, but just a thought lol

Also, I think that the "Tech Support" under the "Help" tab should have a little box to type in the message, like the one built in the "Contact Us". I think that if you do this, it would be easier to separate the complaints and issues of the product from the general questions/comments, so that you could have a person who specializes in tech stuff answer tech questions, and have other members answer general questions. I think that will prevent any problems in the future...Maybe.


----------



## perculus (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow the site looks great!

Continue the great work. Will buy some stuff for shure.


----------



## double_vision (Jun 7, 2009)

post! i hope i win


----------



## roses_108 (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice I wanna enter the comp too and good luck to all others


----------



## duomaxwell (Jun 7, 2009)

The new site looks clean.  Good job guys!


----------



## W hat (Jun 7, 2009)

I wish the shipping charges from Canada to US weren't so expensive.


----------



## LilDeamon (Jun 7, 2009)

The new site design looks great, keep it up!


----------



## jwcgator (Jun 7, 2009)

So yeah, this contest would be awesome if I had a DSi, however I don't.  But if I win, I'll give it to a friend xD


----------



## dewie68 (Jun 7, 2009)

wow the site looks amazing! I'm planing on buying some stylus' from there. I remember the old Kick gaming. Glad its back


----------



## mostwanted (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow I love the new site design, I always shop at KG I kinda miss the old design.


----------



## seventhsage (Jun 7, 2009)

A contest where all I have to do is post in a forum?  Sounds like a good deal to me.  Never knew about Kick Gaming till I saw this ad, but then again, i only joined GBATemp a while back when my cheat database stopped working for my R4 (fixed now).  You guys rock.

I'm gonna go check Kick Gaming out, to see what they're all about.

-jason


----------



## ConvexEd (Jun 7, 2009)

Impressive! =O
The D-pad at the left really caught my eye, the yellow, the leaf, and the circle is a great sign. Best of luck to you in the future


----------



## Dragonrage (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes. This is one of my favorite websites to buy supplies for my ds.


----------



## lolsjoel (Jun 7, 2009)

Hrmmm... I've been considering getting a DSi.  I suppose if I win a flash card, I'd definitely need to pick one up, eh?  Though if I don't, I'll keep Kick Gaming in mind if I ever do get around to buying a DSi.


----------



## TeddySlayer (Jun 7, 2009)

Just bought my friends' and my own acekards from Kick Gaming a few weeks ago, but still definitely entering in epic contest!


----------



## m.o.r. (Jun 7, 2009)

The new Kick Gaming aesthetics looks awesome! The clean lines and color palette with the red accents sure kicked it up a notch. kudos to the new design as well as their great service! Definitely a store worth visiting.


----------



## lostreverie (Jun 7, 2009)

Cool!  The site is excellent; flashy display without taking forever to load.

I actually recognize those styluses from the little toy machines in Japan (the ones like old bubblegum machines).  They are pretty cool.


----------



## mehmile (Jun 7, 2009)

The site overhaul really did a huge number on the site...

And I gotta say, the site looks pretty sleek.


----------



## darkxin (Jun 7, 2009)

I hope i win this cause i cant seem to find one that woks with the dsi and congratuation on the remodeling of you site Kick Gaming


----------



## badbob001 (Jun 7, 2009)

Hmm, looks like items are shipped from Canada. That would be faster to the U.S. than many other stores such as those in HK.


----------



## WW3 (Jun 7, 2009)

80 pages? o.0


----------



## Godzzz (Jun 7, 2009)

DUDE the new website is tricked OUT!  its so pro and i wanna go buy sum stuff NOW!!!!


----------



## xbry23 (Jun 7, 2009)

The new site looks great! Interesting design


----------



## nomad980 (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow site looks great! I'll definitely be ordering soon.


----------



## Vampirex (Jun 7, 2009)

I have never heard of Kick Gaming. Prices are better than other sites i've been searching around. I like that it shows the price in CAD, as most sites only show USD prices.


----------



## Chopders (Jun 7, 2009)

It's great to see a retailer website with the canadian logo on it ^^


----------



## AbraCadvr (Jun 7, 2009)

im canadian and i use kickgaming! nice and fast support! fast shipping to my house


----------



## zop2291 (Jun 7, 2009)

good website with thier nice little redesign


----------



## Ava Pug (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice flow to the site.


----------



## zant (Jun 7, 2009)

good luck with the new site!


----------



## alltooamorous (Jun 7, 2009)

This is exciting =]

It does look a bit better than before haha.


----------



## smallkidd (Jun 7, 2009)

Hope you guys do well.


----------



## darkpl (Jun 7, 2009)

My experience with Kickgaming was great, I ordered my M3 Simply from them, the shipping was fast and the card came in great condition. Definitely recommended, great to hear that the site has a new look


----------



## dino999 (Jun 7, 2009)

...liking it...the new design is great! Also nice to see you have some promos going on again. Are we likely to see coupons again in the future?


----------



## hark (Jun 7, 2009)

I live in Canada so it's cool to see Canadian gaming websites gaining more prominence. The design is indeed very slick. I'm checking out the website right now and it looks fantastic. I could see myself buying something from there in the future.


----------



## KnucklesOwnsGC (Jun 7, 2009)

Awesome website!  I like this site much more than ConsoleSource.com, my old DS site.  I will definitely shop with Kick Gaming in the future.


----------



## marsteam (Jun 7, 2009)

Congratulations on the relaunch! Always good to see Canadian online retailers succeed!


----------



## devds (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi I bought my M3 simply (I got the white and black shell) from you guys a loooooong time ago  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It was shipped pretty fast too.!!


----------



## Legerdemain (Jun 7, 2009)

Congratulations on the relaunch!
The site is brilliant, and it's nice to see a retailer succeed in this economy.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## 50 Ways To Get F (Jun 7, 2009)

Hello, hope I win 8)


----------



## Octagon3k (Jun 7, 2009)

Website looks really good. Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## elwazho (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice contest from kick gaming, I hope I can get one of those cool packages.


----------



## koji2009 (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice site, not overdone and easy enough to navigate to what you want. Very nice.


----------



## andrew_77751 (Jun 7, 2009)

welcome back kick gaming !!!


----------



## pristinemog (Jun 7, 2009)

Heh, bought from this place during the Kick Trading days... The site definitely looks a lot more "legit" than it used to.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 7, 2009)

Great.


----------



## pnice (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice to see Kick Gaming back up and in the mix.  Hopefully we can do business in the future!


----------



## DChiuch (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't understand, why would GBAtemp.net want to do a competition where they make you post. Isn't that a waste of resources? Couldn't they have done something constructive, such as making each entry have some kind of creative piece?


----------



## kurtisboyd (Jun 7, 2009)

holy mcshizzle!

82 Pages! That's a lot of posts. But i'm going to post anyway.

I wonder which card I might get....


----------



## kamiza (Jun 7, 2009)

I made a story 'bout DSi flash carts.

The night was dark and stormy as the DSi trudged along treacherous rocky path,the grave scraped under its worn down hard feat.some clouds covered the moon... the ground trembled nearby. What beast colud posses such a power. A quick blur streamed past leaving a trail of color, the same coulor as... the... Supercard DSONEi. The Supercard DSONEi  was one of the most dangerous beasts around.The DSi ran for its life, the sheer power of the cart could overwhelm even the best update. The DSi jumped into a bush and commando rolled out.The Supercard DSONEi should have caught up with him but he was just ahead... by luck. A cannyon  was rushing up ahead closer and closer and closer. He was going to make the jump...
*Smash* He landed with a thump and winded himself, he rolled onto his back a ringing in his ears. The Supercard DSONEi moved to the right and took the bridge across. Damn he thought, then he heard a chirping noise.He look over to his right and saw some baby chicks of the iTouch2, their mom could be near by. He forced himself to get up. As painful as it was he would not stop.He started sprinting for his life clenching his teeth on the pain he was going through.Bushes flied past him at the speed he was going. A shadow fell over him
and he looked up a ferocious iTouch2,the mom as well.Then he slipped the iTouch2 came in for an easy kill.

OK well that was my story or whatever for the DSi flash carts I know it's kinda' long but I hope you enjoy it.
DS homebrew rocks  -> this guy is retarded but cool ->


----------



## Mooey (Jun 7, 2009)

Site looks great. I totally love gray, white, and red websites.


----------



## Genowing (Jun 7, 2009)

I would really like to win something. Doubt it though. :|


----------



## normy64 (Jun 7, 2009)

Flash new site! Looks like I may have to get a red gate for my Wii!


----------



## Morganti (Jun 7, 2009)

Congrats on the new site design! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~D~


----------



## Kabukistar (Jun 7, 2009)

Prices on Flashcarts here don't really compare to DealExtreme.
Although, there's probably better odds that you'll get the real thing and not a clone


----------



## relax (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice contest. Hopefully I'll win.


----------



## IxthusTiger (Jun 7, 2009)

I really hope I win a flashcart that works with DSi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have 2 DSLites and I can't upgrade because it would make my Cyclo obsolete


----------



## taggart6 (Jun 7, 2009)

Pretty nifty site.  I'm assuming that the maple leafs implies that it is Canada only.   Enjoy my neighbors to the north.


----------



## nem0rder (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice site, nice contest...

Like the new ds homebrew game reviews.

Hope i win.


----------



## Pablo007 (Jun 7, 2009)

Thank you very much for the contest =) I had never won anything in my life =)

Sorry for bad english 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Im from Germany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Shiaoran (Jun 7, 2009)

... Can I have my Mario stylus now?


----------



## ioann1s (Jun 7, 2009)

Site looks really cool.
My only proposal would be that they should wrap up all the cards under a "DS development" category.


----------



## sebjean (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow, the new site looks awesome. Great job !
And of course the price are still Ok !


----------



## chris2012 (Jun 7, 2009)

Site is looking great, Good job!


----------



## redoxoder (Jun 7, 2009)

my childrens will be happy if i win ...








good bye


----------



## tmbscoopex (Jun 7, 2009)

great, i like the good overview menu on the left side, found everything i searched for in no time, great interface!


----------



## Retal (Jun 7, 2009)

I bought my R4 from kick way back when R4 was still supported. Unfortunately, since I was an International customer, they decided to send it without packaging to reduce their costs.


----------



## Immortal Game (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow, looks like a lot of the affiliate sites are getting makeovers lately.

I like the new design a lot better than the old one.  Sliding thingy, wheeeeee


----------



## Arizato (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow! This new site looks great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and i hope i get picked btw xD


----------



## Seastars (Jun 7, 2009)

Entered. Would give me a reason to get a DSi


----------



## sitouanang (Jun 7, 2009)

yeah me too.

I wonder if screen protectors are really necessary for a DS ~~


----------



## fottenlahi (Jun 7, 2009)

WOW another giveaway i love gbatemp. hopefully i am lucky enough to win one of those giveaways!!


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow, another shop re-opening.
Pretty cool.

Free mushroom with every supercard xD.

I am looking for a new EZflash V 3in1 plus as my older model one seems to have stopped working aleady :/

Hmm, PSP memcard duo prices aren't too bad. Been looking for some decent prices on some bigger size ones. Alsways so hard to find most places.


----------



## heggie (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey, good competition. Would love to win ofcourse! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On the constructive note (and since I would be an international customer): you made a typo in the shipping section for international customers: (sorry no *tacking* available for AIR)

Heerio


----------



## Marvz (Jun 7, 2009)

the new website is cool. Easy interface and fast loading.

Congratulations for Kick Gaming on their launch of the new website. =)

*Posts merged*

the new website is cool. Easy interface and fast loading.

Congratulations for Kick Gaming on their launch of the new website. =)


----------



## redphx (Jun 7, 2009)

this site looks great


----------



## Alexrose (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm surprised this wasn't on the front page sooner .


----------



## Taoh (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey does anyone have a picture of the mario style stylus? I lost mine and so I was thinking of getting a new one, if its not too expensieve i might get this one. Might even get one from kick gaming depending on shipping costs.


----------



## gieve (Jun 7, 2009)

That's a mighty fine polished site you have there! had a quick look around, and discovered you had a little bit of something for everyone's modding needs. great work


----------



## Xeijin (Jun 7, 2009)

The site is a definite improvement the use of a simple, solid layout combined with Javascript menus and a feature carousel have really brought the site up to Web 2.0 standards


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jun 7, 2009)

Site looks really good, everything's positioned nicely and its easy to find things.


----------



## notnarb (Jun 7, 2009)

By posting this rather than something destructive, I am, in turn, posting something constructive


----------



## Sonic4Ever (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow, the website design is absolutely great


----------



## goldengunnz (Jun 7, 2009)

Here's hopes to me winning one of those snazzy Supercard DSONEi's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love Kick Gaming, I remember fondly ordering my first flash card (the G6 Lite 4GB with Pass Me). Those were the good'ol days. I support this site, and Kick Gaming, so I hope I get one of these guys! Thanks so much GBATemp and Kick Gaming!


----------



## Clau46 (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice site cool disign. You can change the backgroundcolor,frontstyle and front size thats is cool


----------



## GreenJ (Jun 7, 2009)

i do enjoy these contests because mainly i like getting free stuff. The website is much better, looks great and is alot easier to navigate than before. AWESOME!


----------



## SorKen (Jun 7, 2009)

My Acekard 2 broke a few months ago.. I hope I win a new flashcart so I can start playing on my ds lite again


----------



## Langin (Jun 7, 2009)

I really luv this new site layout its much better than the old one! now the  real work has begun!


----------



## rashef (Jun 7, 2009)

New design is nice and clear. Easy to find what you're looking for.


----------



## shonko (Jun 7, 2009)

Never heard of this site until today, but I like it!


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Jun 7, 2009)

As i lay down my head...every night in my bed.....GBATemp is in my head!


----------



## JohnnyDrama (Jun 7, 2009)

Whynot carry some Wii modchips as well?


----------



## Siegmund Fretzga (Jun 7, 2009)

I ned a new Stylus, i hope i win...


----------



## reuven (Jun 7, 2009)

I just spent ten minutes playing with the menus.


----------



## rickf1018 (Jun 7, 2009)

I'll have to check out the site again, I use to order alot of items from there....



Rick


----------



## shaolinpinoy (Jun 7, 2009)

Great job on the new redesign. It's definitely easier to navigate and the McAfee badge should calm some fears.


----------



## Echo0 (Jun 7, 2009)

Very clean and nice on the eyes. Great site!


----------



## Rupert007 (Jun 7, 2009)

Just a nice site to watch. Good action from them to make this a win competition.
Hope i'll win but may the rest have just as much luck.


----------



## PokemonHaker94 (Jun 7, 2009)

Great now I can buy more stuff from there now


----------



## makikata (Jun 7, 2009)

The site's design is slick and prices or good! I wish you a lot of happy customers


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jun 7, 2009)

The website is very stylish, good job! I wonder what the shipping costs to The Netherlands are, since you do send international.

*edit:* Chance of 1.6% atm


----------



## Porro88 (Jun 7, 2009)

That was quite a restyle! and the site has everything! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If I will not win, surely I will buy something!!


----------



## ssjhenry (Jun 7, 2009)

if i win is great if i don't win i always check this site.


----------



## Devvar (Jun 7, 2009)

Kick Gaming's design kicks ass.


----------



## njtek (Jun 7, 2009)

The site looks great.  
Thanks for the great give-aways.


----------



## ninjyas (Jun 7, 2009)

The site now is a lot more streamlined, which serves faster product finding and presenting. The only negative I could find would be that sometimes the header/info box and such take up too much of the viewing area, letting you scroll down before you see the actual products you clicked for.

Over all a better experience with the new design


----------



## fabi280 (Jun 7, 2009)

That site looks much smoother. The style is better...
A perfect restart!
The cards would fit well into my new DSi.


----------



## lefangz (Jun 7, 2009)

I would probably buy something from the website for my new dsi


----------



## kama (Jun 7, 2009)

I've never actually known about Kick Gaming, but now that I do it looks great and I will surely be buying from them soon.


----------



## DaxFlame (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow THe kick gaming site Looks cool! I hope I win! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ( btw im new)


----------



## mastermanna123 (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow... This site has come a long way. Haven't been on it so much and now it has a more smooth and welcoming feel to it, the prices on the items can match other sites, and etc. Keep it up guys!


----------



## darksx (Jun 7, 2009)

great timing for me since i'm planning to get a wii modchip. (: gonna head over to the reviews section first!

all the best everyone!


----------



## yorch (Jun 7, 2009)

so the only thing we have to do to win the contest is posting in this topic?
you're great guys!!


----------



## DarkMind (Jun 7, 2009)

thanks a lot Kick Gaming and GBATemp for all those that you both doing for us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good luck to all


----------



## PyroJames (Jun 7, 2009)

Ohhhhhhhhhh man!  I'm glad I got my internet back up and running and logged into GBATemp today.  This is awesome news!  I loved kick gaming before but the new site looks even nicer.  Kick gaming is one of the best places for Canadians to shop at.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Congrats kick gaming!


----------



## Deleted-22521 (Jun 7, 2009)

Haha same here, it's been a while since I haven't logged in GBATemp, been so busy with the studies... and it's great news as my DS just died on me last month...
Good luck to all of us ^^


----------



## brujagio (Jun 7, 2009)

I bought my SuperCard Lite from them awhile ago; great site.


----------



## Technoguul (Jun 7, 2009)

That`s funny!
The first day i am visiting this site and immediatly there is a contest.
It`s a strange world.


----------



## Guile589 (Jun 7, 2009)

Kick Gaming looks nice now but it can always be better. Keep up the good work


----------



## Cresh07 (Jun 7, 2009)

Randomly stumbling through my bookmarks happened to take me here on the day of a contest... Oh, what luck


----------



## tribrahim (Jun 7, 2009)

hi
this is just a great web site
congratulations! 
but i think most important thing is being trustworthy.
by the way i have a ds lite but don't have a flashkart so i need it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(actually i have one but i noticed that it is a fake and ordered an acekard 2i from gbg it is 32. day and my product has not came yet i think it is lost,i am unlucky)


----------



## Twilight Loz (Jun 7, 2009)

this is going to be cool. Im new on gbatemo so i hope that i win!!!!


----------



## hamato (Jun 7, 2009)

Good iniative from Kick Gaming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Almost of members  of gbatemp don't know kick gaming, too bad for those members ^^


----------



## slazor (Jun 7, 2009)

I like the new design on the website. It's easy to get a good overview.

Would be really nice to get my hand on a new flashcard since my good old M3 Perfect CF can't be used with my DSi


----------



## da_rula (Jun 7, 2009)

Woohoo, sounds nice. I hope my luck is high this time


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 7, 2009)

I might buy some thing from you guys


----------



## woutertjuh12 (Jun 7, 2009)

i hope to win te itouch2 since i only have a nintendo ds lite and no dsi wich makes it pretty useless to me to have a supercard dsone i


----------



## lenselijer (Jun 7, 2009)

great site and great prizes, i hope i win


----------



## olio (Jun 7, 2009)

wow the new site is cool.
thanks for this opportunity^^


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 7, 2009)

OMG OMG I love the new look kick gaming!!!






*screams like a little girl*

Do I really have to buy things? Why cant I just give you money for having such an awesome looking site?









Do I PM you my address now Shaun?


----------



## campbell00 (Jun 7, 2009)

Great site to begin with! I bought 3 Slot-1 cards from them already, and shipping was great and all three products worked perfectly. Looking forward to using the new site. Keep it up!


----------



## quigquay (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice work again fellows!

Always with the cool promotions.

Now who's excited for Scribblenauts!!


----------



## C0mput3r (Jun 7, 2009)

I like the sites red and white. Also how nice of them to put up a giveaway for their re-launch.


----------



## DragonStefan (Jun 7, 2009)

Thank you "Kick Gaming" for supporting GBAtemp.net!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

This price-question is really simple. Nothing to think about! Keep on gaming all! Haha  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Greetssss to all people from the Netherlands


----------



## kjajk125 (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for having this contest, GBAtemp and kick gaming.

Good luck to those who win.


----------



## AetherMaster (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm happy to see the site come back. Also, I really hope I can win one of those prozes!


----------



## Czernobog (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for the contest, gents. I like the new design. Nice and sleek.


----------



## GyauW (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice new sleek look. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Ashura32 (Jun 7, 2009)

The site looks good. I hope I win something.


----------



## ncasa231 (Jun 7, 2009)

Why can't i win something for once.

congratz on kick gaming website relaunch


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 7, 2009)

Am I too late? Making an entry. I love kick. I got my first supercard (min) from them.


----------



## saviorkross (Jun 7, 2009)

Definitely liking the site. I've been a long time fan of GBAtemp, and you can pretty much guarantee anything they endorse is of the utmost quality. Very easy to navigate and user friendly.(Unlike other retailers who would rather bombard you with ads than sell you quality products.) Keep up the wonderful work.


----------



## BlueX (Jun 7, 2009)

Good Luck to Kick Gaming and Everyone


----------



## Killermech (Jun 7, 2009)

I really like what they did with the place. Loving the new logo.


----------



## yaheya124 (Jun 7, 2009)

cool contest... alot of people entered... kick gaming looks alot nicer.


----------



## zero22x (Jun 7, 2009)

Site looks very nice.


----------



## Paw612 (Jun 7, 2009)

This is a big surprise. The new design is cool... I think I'll buy something XD.
Thanks GBATemp & Kick Gaming for this oportunity.


----------



## ether2802 (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh My gosh, they have a lot of great accesories, things that I've never seen on another places, and now that I'm planning on getting a NDSi they are giving away prizes.......big success is comming upon them..!!


----------



## Fusion (Jun 7, 2009)

I think Kick Gaming is going to stand the test of time, i mean were all gonna cave in someday but Kick Gaming will be one of the things that just is there still beautifully intact like a shrine of sorts & still getting our gaming fix from them forever more.


----------



## MirkoD (Jun 7, 2009)

The Page looks in my opinion best with the black Background. Very Low Prices, but i can't pay in Euro  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  perhaps my wife will lend me her Credit-Card ;-)


----------



## Riyrt (Jun 7, 2009)

The website change is really nice, you can change font size, color, fonts... its very cool. except kinda pointless besides the font size.


----------



## Dannytime (Jun 7, 2009)

I love the look of the site, very friendly and professional. I'll order my next card from here, definitely.


----------



## Pook (Jun 7, 2009)

Just got a new dsi and was going to get a card from them, I'll hold fire till the results.


----------



## mattdog1000000 (Jun 7, 2009)

I can honestly say I am a fan of both the sleekness and the simplicity of the new site.

This takes me back to when I got my SHOCK! DS Lite Shell and the fun weekend that followed.

Kick Gaming looks and feels more awesome than ever.


----------



## shen38976 (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow 10 scdsi n 10 itouch2 wit accessories... amazing contest. congrats on the repoening of the site. thanks gbatemp/kickgaming for having this contest. also good luck to everyone in this contest.


----------



## Whizz (Jun 7, 2009)

The new site looks really nice. Good thing they included font options to increase accessibility and I like the fluid menu movements. Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## safaagga (Jun 7, 2009)

there are indeed some nice changes to the website.


----------



## FrankSinatra (Jun 7, 2009)

I never used Kick Gaming in the past, but the new site looks slick.  Good luck, and here's hoping for a winning entry


----------



## EnemySkies (Jun 7, 2009)

I've used kicktrading a few times in the past to order SC DS. Very good e-shop, worth looking at even if you don't want a flashcard.


----------



## jacksonbrown (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh yeah. Break me off a piece.


----------



## plenk (Jun 7, 2009)

great contest i really need one of these but other people need some too


----------



## cmdixon (Jun 7, 2009)

Site looks great. I'm in the market for some DSi supplies so I'll definitely be checking out what you've got.  Good Luck!


----------



## noname1221 (Jun 7, 2009)

Sweet a reliable store in canada with good prices... My kids broke the DS.. now is a good time to get a DSi i think.


----------



## Dr.Razor (Jun 7, 2009)

I never use Kickgaming but the new site is great, very ergonomic!


----------



## 4evil (Jun 7, 2009)

keep up the great work kick gaming! and nice contest


----------



## Helreize (Jun 7, 2009)

seems like a really sick give away!


----------



## Blight (Jun 7, 2009)

I like the new site! Got a request though. It'd be nice to see the euro added as a currency


----------



## Joel92 (Jun 7, 2009)

Great to see this website is back up and running!

I never bought anything from kick gaming, but I looked at it when I was in the market for my first flash card.

I might have to look at getting a new microSD card anyways.....


Cool!


----------



## Link2999 (Jun 7, 2009)

See this just proves the sheer awesomeness of Kick Gaming!


----------



## assassda (Jun 7, 2009)

I have used kick-gaming back when it used to be kick-trading and they have excellent services and prices. the new layout looks sweet


----------



## Zerot (Jun 7, 2009)

I really like the new design to the site.  It's much nicer to look at than the old kickgaming.com


----------



## heatdrive (Jun 7, 2009)

The new site looks amazing. The prices are really good too.


----------



## doc_haz (Jun 7, 2009)

Hello, i just visited the Kick Gaming page. And it looks great :-D


----------



## stefan_skellen (Jun 7, 2009)

The site looks great indeed. I've been thinking about lite->dsi upgrade for a while now, will be needing a dsi-compatible r4 replacement too...


----------



## neokingster (Jun 7, 2009)

Had a look at the site it looks gr8.Even if i dont win (wink,wink) i need to get a card for my dsi and will buy it there


----------



## Samurai Goomba (Jun 7, 2009)

I've just had a look at the new site, and it looks great!

The site is easy-of-use, has great prices on all items and I'm sure the customer service is good too.


----------



## SimpleSimon08 (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice site, php and note M$ always a good sign, export to none US countries too.


----------



## geokilla (Jun 7, 2009)

Congratulations to the relaunch of kick gaming!


----------



## D-an-W (Jun 7, 2009)

Sign me up


----------



## Highest5 (Jun 7, 2009)

Love the design of the website. Its so easy to navigate for me. Wish them good luck.


----------



## tnerrot (Jun 7, 2009)

the website looks cool. Products look cheap as well. Too bad the special shipping price only for US and Canada


----------



## Arkade (Jun 7, 2009)

There's always something more just to make me poor isn't there.  I'm definitly gonna have to upgrade soon anyway - still using a standard DS.  If it wasn't for DSi specific I'd stick with it, but well, thats life.


----------



## hakan (Jun 7, 2009)

The chance to win is 0.0000% but this is great of GBT!
I love you guys


----------



## 1upm4n (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow.This looks like fun.I hope win because i lost my EDGE last month.My Dog most likely ate it. this is gonna be fun


----------



## Mav3ric (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice page. I hope they will deliver to Germany? But i dont like that they dont have special DS Phat things.


----------



## shadowboy (Jun 7, 2009)

Cool beans.
I wanna win!


----------



## jphriendly (Jun 7, 2009)

May as well throw my hat in the ring too...Can't win if you don't enter, right?


----------



## zwiti (Jun 7, 2009)

OH MY GOSH! A CONTEST! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





BTW, I just looked the site, the site looks awesome, the only thing that sucks is that my country isn't supported 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, they've got some cheap and interesting stuff (: (yeah, I am a cheap ass)..

Umm, if I win, does it ship into my country or not? I guess so but what the hell..


----------



## Chrille (Jun 7, 2009)

I just love the DS and how GBAtemp.net have collected all the homebrew and games that is available on their site for easy access. I've recently thought of registering here to be part of a great community and saw this today so i decided to register today both for the raffle and for being part of the community. Just looked over at Kick gaming and it looks awsome. Really easy to browse and buy stuff. Great job. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for a great community. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




//Chrille


----------



## CrazySpaniard (Jun 7, 2009)

just got my DSi and I come to see this, how convenient!


----------



## 999asd (Jun 7, 2009)

Great job on redesigning the site, will definitely visit and purchase soon.


----------



## BardicKnowledge (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for hosting the contest -- it's much appreciated, and I'll be sure to check out the newly launched site!


----------



## navdoot (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow, kick gaming is a sweet site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and im so lucky that I found this contest at the last second.


----------



## ham29 (Jun 7, 2009)

the site looks amazing! OMG it is better than the first! i hope it gets more hits because its so new and amazing!


----------



## Crescent (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow the new site looks great. I'll be sure to recommend this site to many people


----------



## VashTS (Jun 7, 2009)

time to get lucky! wooo


----------



## son_of_satan (Jun 7, 2009)

if i win, this'll be great, i've been wanting to get a dsi but couldnt really find any reliable flashcart sellers.


----------



## faceless (Jun 7, 2009)

i ordered from kickgaming before, years ago... they were pretty good!


----------



## Youkai (Jun 7, 2009)

zwiti said:
			
		

> OH MY GOSH! A CONTEST!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




umm well they have Worldwide shipping ... so how is your country not supported ?
well ok you can't answer for the rules but still i think you overread something ?

And well yeah site looks rather nice, i like that cold silver style.
As long as they are partners with GBATemp i wish the best of luck with their shop and good sales ...


----------



## MatrixMaster3 (Jun 7, 2009)

The site looks very nice. Better than most other flashcart vending sites if I may say so myself. I can definitely say that when I get a DSi this July, I will highly consider buying a flashcart from KickGaming. I hope your site the best!


----------



## imyourxpan (Jun 7, 2009)

Great site from kick gaming, every affiliate from gbatemp is awesome.


----------



## ad0 (Jun 7, 2009)

Congrats to Kick Gaming, nice job. 

Cheers.


----------



## thatguy123 (Jun 7, 2009)

I was just about to buy EZ-Flash 3-in-1 Expansion Pack (BLACK)
but it is sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




any chance of you guy getting the big version for org gba, gb player /ect?

anyways site look good


----------



## knife (Jun 7, 2009)

hmm, i think they have a new customer.
New design and new stuff, will be interesting to try it out.
The one with most toys dies happiest!! 

//Knife


----------



## Sykojoe (Jun 7, 2009)

I've ordered from Kickgaming 3 different times, They have great prices and shipping is really fast (for me anyways they ship out of the same town I live in)


----------



## Bapts (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey!

I'm new here at GBATemp, in fact I don't even have a DS, but I am recently really considering purchasing one, thats why I am actively looking every bit of info on linkers and such.

I am particulary interested in the media player and homebrew apps of the DS, since I don't have an Ipod neither. I hope Kick Gaming will be offering that new slot 1 media player linker when it's out, at a good price of course.

Also I'm on a thight budget so I really want to make the best buy possible for this.

Finally sorry for my english, Im french canadian

have a good day !


----------



## Bapts (Jun 7, 2009)

Sorry for the double post, I don't know how to delete it...


----------



## MaliceDragon (Jun 7, 2009)

Too bad I can't buy anything from the website...I live in the UK. Too bad, the site had alot of cool stuff!


----------



## raptir (Jun 7, 2009)

The site looks pretty good. Has anyone ordered from them? I'm just wondering how long shipping tends to take.


----------



## acmefire (Jun 7, 2009)

great look guys i will definitley look into you guys for a flashcart (for DSi) in the near future


----------



## GSR (Jun 7, 2009)

Very cool site.  I need to replace my EZFlash anyways, so I guess I'll give it a look.


----------



## darkdreamr (Jun 7, 2009)

I just entered this contest.. mmmm was a little tight..   but the contest took it with pride..  and without lube..  mmmmmm


----------



## Strokemouth (Jun 7, 2009)

Always had good experiences with them. New site looks great!


----------



## manduchu (Jun 7, 2009)

Site looks pretty darn good. :]

I'll be sure to head over there when I upgrade myself to the DSi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D


----------



## Raki (Jun 7, 2009)

I like the simplicity and the way the menus open if you hold your mouse upon them
too bad it's no european site

but good luck kick gaming


----------



## allex (Jun 7, 2009)

Kickgaming: THE website for canadian customers!


----------



## tylerxian (Jun 7, 2009)

Too bad I don't live in Canada, if I did this would have been a great website to shop in. Nice site.


----------



## ps991 (Jun 7, 2009)

this sounds kinda interesting and the fact that they have lower prices, smart idea to go along with a whole new site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cool thing is I have a nintendo DSi!


----------



## udis (Jun 7, 2009)

Awsome contest thanks for offering it,  I will def look into your site for my next flashcard purchase.


----------



## BakuganPokemon (Jun 7, 2009)

wowwww! i really want to enter
i havent seen the site yet but i am gonna soon
hope i win!!


----------



## megaman987 (Jun 7, 2009)

cool this is one of the many reason y i love gbatemp there always doing stuff like this for us kick gaming is one of the many great sponsors that support gbatemp and with this man there awesome well i just got my lil sis a dsi so this is perfect if i win well best of luck to everyone


----------



## G2K (Jun 7, 2009)

Woot, bought my first foray into DS modding with you guys! Good to know you're Canadian!


----------



## Vergency (Jun 8, 2009)

The new site looks really slick.


----------



## quartercast (Jun 8, 2009)

It is pretty cool, but what if people have flash disabled on their browsers?


----------



## Centrix (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice over haul, I love the menu system your using and great choice of colors. It's great that this contest is going on I've been looking into buying a new Flash cart to replace my R4, lol.


----------



## yukia (Jun 8, 2009)

I'll say the site looks great. ^^
I just wish i had a DS... Aw... Now i've got to save up for one.. Well.
Good luck everyone! =)


----------



## shoto1699 (Jun 8, 2009)

i like the xbox 360 section and the ds section.  nice look too! good luck!


----------



## priv8dan (Jun 8, 2009)

The new look of the site is simple and elegant!  A very back to basics approach to a very diverse group of product being offered to the consumer.  The interface makes it simple to navigate and there's room to grow in terms of categories.  Great job, I will check out the site the next I need to purchase something for any of my consoles.


----------



## silvershadow (Jun 8, 2009)

just trying my luck to enter the contest. i never win anything anyways, maybe this time might be different? we will see.


----------



## yikkyon (Jun 8, 2009)

Aww sweet!
Did any of you guys expect to win though?


----------



## Festian (Jun 8, 2009)

2GB SD card for about 10$? Sounds very good. I'll be keeping this site in my bookmarks if I ever need it.

I should start visiting GBAtemp more, with all these awesome giveaways.


----------



## jeeper421 (Jun 8, 2009)

The site overhaul was top notch Looks Great guys keep up the good work!


----------



## The Pezman (Jun 8, 2009)

I wonder what makes the Supercard DSOne i better or different than any other.  Anyone know?


----------



## tdawg (Jun 8, 2009)

ah, looks nice. I'm looking top pick up a new card since my R4 is going to pot, and I really dont want to use dealextreme.


----------



## offhand (Jun 8, 2009)

GBAtemp provides a lot of valuable information about wii hacking, ds homebrew, and a ton of other things I'd never have been able to figure out on my own. It even comes with great recommendations on where to buy my gaming gear! Thanks, GBAtemp!


----------



## unknown_gamer (Jun 8, 2009)

I just checked out the site and I must say I'm very impressed. The site looks very reputable unlike other sites out there which I don't even feel safe giving my money too.  

I've been looking into getting a flash cart for my DS for awhile now and winning one would be great!


----------



## Caio Icy (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow, the new design really kicks ass!


----------



## vietknightx (Jun 8, 2009)

im gonna win


----------



## Lily (Jun 8, 2009)

Alright folks, good luck to all who entered! Stay tuned for the results of the draw.


----------

